# Using DirecTivo over Vonage (VoIP) - a solution



## RedGrey

I am successfully using Vonage for both my DSR6000 and my HDVR2. I'm making daily TiVo calls from both, as well as the DirecTV calls so I can order PPV via remote, and subscribe to Sports. Getting it to work took a lot of research and most of the pieces came from other posts on TiVoCommunity. I just wanted to share my complete solution in one place (and document it myself in case I ever need to re-do it.)

Here is what my Voip Phone Line setup looks like:

- Cable Modem internet connection connected to the Cable modem
- Cable Modem connected to Cable/DSL router (I've successfully used both Linksys and NetGear)
- LAN port on router connected to the Vonage ATA (Cisco 186)
- ATA connected to the base unit of an RCA "Wireless Modem Jack" 
(uses power lines to create a phone jack from a power outlet - 
be sure to get one that specifies it is for modems)
- Phone connected to Output on RCA base unit
- RCA Wireless Modem Jack remote units behind each TV

(Some people have had success connecting the ATA to the home phone wiring, but I never tied since 
I don't have phone jacks behind my TVs anyway)



For the DSR6000:

This one is easy, just connect the phone jack on the back of the UNIT to the phone jack. Then go into:

DirecTV Central > Messages & Setup > Recorder and Phone Setup > Phone Connection > Change Dialing Options

Set the Dial Prefix to ",#019" without the quotes. This tells the modem to use 19.9 kbps 
(slow enough to work over Voip)

Make a test call..... occasionall the call will fail for me, but it works about 9 times out of 10.



For the HDVR2:

This is more complex because the modem in the HDVR2 does not support the ,#019 prefix so you cannot slow it down below 56k. To make it work consistantly, you will need to use an external modem and a custom cable.

I picked up a 28.8 modem on e-bay for about $10. 

To connect to the modem you will need to use the serial port on the back of the DirecTiVo - it looks like a headphone jack. You can use the "TiVo Serial Cable" and a DB9 to DB25 adapter for this, but I don't recommend it because this will require you to pre-program your modem using a computer in order to get it to work. I prefer to make a custom cable and use 2 cross connects to force the modem into the proper mode. The wiring chart is attached.

To make my cable, I cut and stipped the cord from an old pair of headphones and crimped on an RJ45 connector using the first 3 pins on the RJ45. Then I picked up an RJ45 to DB25 adapter and did my custom pinouts, including the cross-connects. I found this to be easier than trying to wire the stereo plug directly to the DB25. 

Connect the serial port to the modem, and the modem to the phone jack. Then go into:

DirecTV Central > Messages & Setup > Recorder and Phone Setup > Phone Connection > Change Dialing Options

Set the Dial Prefix to ",#319" without the quotes. This tells the reciver to use the external modem.

Make a test call..... occasionall the call will fail for me, but it works about 9 times out of 10.

Now, to keep ordering PPV by remote working on the HDVR2, you also have to use a separate connection (turns out that the HDVR2 has 2 modems in it - one for Tivo and the other for DirecTV) The DirecTV one does not support using an external modem, but it only runs at 9600 baud so it will work over Voip without a problem. To set it up, use a phone jack splitter to make 2 wall jacks available. Connect the external modem to one, and the built-in modem port to the other. The TiVo calls will use the external modem, and the DirecTV calls will use the internal one.

Kudos to everyone that has posted their own solutions in this forum and the Underground forum!!!

Hope this helps!!


----------



## davsherm

Nice work!! Thanks for the write up Red.

:up:


----------



## qposner

I have all the phone jacks in my house wired for Vonage. I assume the wireless modem adapter is not necessary if I run a phone cord to a nearby jack (either from the DSR6000 or external 28.8 modem)? Let me know if I am missing something!

BTW--Which model is dtv sending out with the ffdvr deal? I called and asked, but they don't know which model will go out.

Thanks,
Quinn


----------



## RedGrey

Correct, if you have your ATA connected to the house wiring and you have jacks neat your DTivos, you don't need to use the Wireless Jacks. You'll still need a splitter if you get an HDVR2.


----------



## mjh

This is a fantastic post! This needs to become sticky and put into a tips/tricks thread.

Thanks for this. I've been looking for something like this.


----------



## qposner

On the Rj45 to DB25 adaptor, do I want a male or femal DB25? I am not familiar with cables so I want to make sure I get the correct adapter.

Thanks.


----------



## SteakMan

> _Originally posted by qposner _
> *On the Rj45 to DB25 adaptor, do I want a male or femal DB25? I am not familiar with cables so I want to make sure I get the correct adapter. *


 That depends on what your modem has on the back, but 999 times out of 1000 you'll want a male DB25.
-SteakMan-


----------



## qposner

Thanks Steak.


----------



## epsilondelta

Sorry to be both skeptical and stupid -- I don't know how Vonnage works.

Does your phone number get passed to DTV via caller ID over Vonnage? Does DTV see it as a "land based" phone number?

DTV's reason for using monthly call-ins is overwhelmingly to prevent commercial fraud.

Has anyone checked with DTV customer service to see if their units have truly completed calls using Vonnage?

Since it's the internet, how long could it be before people are able to spoof fake telephone numbers?

I am really sincere here in being ignorant of the workings of VoIP, but I would hate to see folks get rid of their land line, only to find that DTV suddenly "cares" about the agreement they signed.

epsilondelta


----------



## directivoetherne

This is a fantastic very helpful post.

Question, Can I use the code ",#019"-- adding the comma for the directivo unit to reduce the modem speed. I am able to do a test call with that code entered but I have not gotten my Vonage adapter yet to test it.


----------



## Consigliere

RedGray:

Are the modem pinouts and cross-connects fairly standard from modem to modem?

Thanks!



> _Originally posted by RedGrey _For the HDVR2:
> 
> This is more complex because the modem in the HDVR2 does not support the ,#019 prefix so you cannot slow it down below 56k. To make it work consistantly, you will need to use an external modem and a custom cable.
> 
> I picked up a 28.8 modem on e-bay for about $10.
> 
> To connect to the modem you will need to use the serial port on the back of the DirecTiVo - it looks like a headphone jack. You can use the "TiVo Serial Cable" and a DB9 to DB25 adapter for this, but I don't recommend it because this will require you to pre-program your modem using a computer in order to get it to work. I prefer to make a custom cable and use 2 cross connects to force the modem into the proper mode. The wiring chart is attached.
> 
> To make my cable, I cut and stipped the cord from an old pair of headphones and crimped on an RJ45 connector using the first 3 pins on the RJ45. Then I picked up an RJ45 to DB25 adapter and did my custom pinouts, including the cross-connects. I found this to be easier than trying to wire the stereo plug directly to the DB25.
> 
> Connect the serial port to the modem, and the modem to the phone jack. Then go into:
> 
> DirecTV Central > Messages & Setup > Recorder and Phone Setup > Phone Connection > Change Dialing Options
> 
> Set the Dial Prefix to ",#319" without the quotes. This tells the reciver to use the external modem.
> 
> Make a test call..... occasionall the call will fail for me, but it works about 9 times out of 10.
> 
> Now, to keep ordering PPV by remote working on the HDVR2, you also have to use a separate connection (turns out that the HDVR2 has 2 modems in it - one for Tivo and the other for DirecTV) The DirecTV one does not support using an external modem, but it only runs at 9600 baud so it will work over Voip without a problem. To set it up, use a phone jack splitter to make 2 wall jacks available. Connect the external modem to one, and the built-in modem port to the other. The TiVo calls will use the external modem, and the DirecTV calls will use the internal one.[/B]


----------



## RedGrey

Yes, the pinouts on the modem should be standard so the cross connects will set flow control and DTE correctly.


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by RedGrey _
> *Yes, the pinouts on the modem should be standard so the cross connects will set flow control and DTE correctly. *


As a non-hardware geek, how are you specifically setting flow control and DTE? In other words, if I wanted to make these settings by programming the modem, how do I need to be setting these features?


----------



## bonscott87

> _Originally posted by epsilondelta _
> *
> 
> Has anyone checked with DTV customer service to see if their units have truly completed calls using Vonnage?
> 
> *


No need to check. I have ordered a couple PPV's via remote on my T-60 since I've gotten Vonage. They both have shown up on my bills the day I start seeing the 888 number being dialed in my Vonage call screen.

Thus the T-60 at least connects to DirecTV just fine to report PPV's and such. Also I have NFL ST and have had no problems with it all season.


----------



## rogo

I don't really believe that having Sunday Ticket = having any practical need for a phone line. I'm sure your unit tries to call in once every month regardless of whether you've ordered PPV on the card or have a sports sub... It appears the only thing that causes trouble is having too many PPVs on the card or having a cranky call with DirecTV's CSRs...

Mark


----------



## mjh

I've managed to get this working... sorta... and I wanted to tell people my experience with it, and maybe see if anyone has any advice.

I have an HDVR2, so my only solution is to use the external modem as described. I bought a one from ebay (28.8 US Robotics FAX modem). Tested the modem on a PC first. It worked just fine. I built the 1/8" headphone to DB25 cable that he described, basically exactly the same as he described. I happened to have a RJ45 to DB25 dongle. I wired it exactly as described, carefully noting which DB25 pins mapped to which RJ45 pins. I cut off 4 of the unused pins inside the DB25 dongle, stripped the ends and wrapped them together to make the cross connects on pins 4&5 and 6&20. I took an unused CAT5 cable and cut off about 12" on one end. I then took the wires on the CAT5 cable that were associated with the DB25 pins 2, 3, & 7 and stripped them.

At first I used an old pair of headphones as RedGrey did. But for some reason I couldn't get this to work. The headphones worked before I cut off the end, but as soon as I did, I'd lose continuity. The headphone cables, as one would expect, had a signal and a ground cable within them. The problem seemed to be that they were in too close proximity to each other and when I cut the cable it was just way too easy for them to contact each other. So I went to RatShack and bought one of their unwired connectors. I made sure to get the Rat Shack folks carefully point out to me which of the three leads on these things were tip, ring and base. I then soldered my stripped cat5 wires to each of those ends, and Voila. The DTiVo was able to make as many successful test calls as I wanted.

But! That's not the end of the story.

Right now it appears that my DTiVo is trying to download 3.1.1b upgrade. And this is a problem. When I use vonage, I occasionally get echos on the line. The modem does NOT like that. It starts to download, and then invariably, the RX light will eventually stop blinking. Then eventually, the modem will hangup the phone (probably initiated from the other end) and then eventually the DTiVo will give a status of "Failed. Call interrupted". Sometimes I can get the download to go for 40 minutes. Other times it will only go for 5 mins. But it always ends exactly the same way.

The end result of this is that, even though I'm able to complete a successful test call, because I haven't completed a successful "daily call" I'm still getting the NAG screens saying that I haven't succesfully completed a call since the ice age. (That's a slight embellishment on my part.)

I'm thinking of taking my tivo over to a friend's house with a regular phone line and using it just to complete the download. I think once I get past the download it won't be that big of a deal. But it would seem that Vonage does not have good enough sound quality for a 28.8 modem to download a DTiVo software update. I'm sure that it's good enough for much shorter calls.

I'm thinking of trying to force the modem to a slower speed to see if I can get it to work. Any other ideas as to what I might try?

The other question I have is will I eventually download the entire update piece by piece, or does the entire software update have to come through in a single phone call?

_Edit: Added NAG screen info_


----------



## directivoetherne

If you needed to program the modem, how would you do it?

Also, does anyone have a link to a place you could buy a cable that would work off the bat? Is there a specific cable you could buy at Fry's that would work without mods.


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by directivoetherne _
> *If you needed to program the modem, how would you do it?*


Well, for someone who isn't a hardware geek, I've done a little learning while working on this project. It looks like you could do this:

AT&R1
AT&S0

AT&R1 tells the modem to ignore RTS (which is what the pin 4-5 cross does). AT&S0 tells the modem to override DSR (which is what the pin 6-20 cross does). After you do these, you'll probably want to make it permanant by doing:

AT&W0

If you do all of that, you should be able to use the serial cable available at store.tivo.com.


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by mjh _
> *I'm thinking of trying to force the modem to a slower speed to see if I can get it to work.*


As a followup, I forced the modem to a maximum speed of 19200 bps and everything worked. Of course, it was a four hour download to get everything! But it worked. I forced the modem to a maximum speed of 19200 and a minimum speed of 9600 by doing these commands:

AT&N10
AT&U6

Then saved it to NVRAM with:

AT&W0


----------



## directivoetherne

thanks brotha


----------



## Consigliere

> _Originally posted by mjh _
> *Well, for someone who isn't a hardware geek, I've done a little learning while working on this project. It looks like you could do this:
> 
> AT&R1
> AT&S0
> 
> AT&R1 tells the modem to ignore RTS (which is what the pin 4-5 cross does). AT&S0 tells the modem to override DSR (which is what the pin 6-20 cross does). After you do these, you'll probably want to make it permanant by doing:
> 
> AT&W0
> 
> If you do all of that, you should be able to use the serial cable available at store.tivo.com. *





> _Originally posted by mjh _
> *As a followup, I forced the modem to a maximum speed of 19200 bps and everything worked. Of course, it was a four hour download to get everything! But it worked. I forced the modem to a maximum speed of 19200 and a minimum speed of 9600 by doing these commands:
> 
> AT&N10
> AT&U6
> 
> Then saved it to NVRAM with:
> 
> AT&W0 *


Please elaborate as to how to go about programing the modem (and reset it when I mess things up) with the above codes. If I wanted to program the modem to work at 9600 bps what codes would I use (the theory being slow and sure is better than fast and undependable)? Also, is there a table of these codes? Many thanks!


----------



## directivoetherne

Is there a way to send these modem commands if you are using Windows XP?


----------



## dschultznet

To program your modem, go to Programs, Accessories, Communications, Hyperterminal
Dan


----------



## tivobernd

> _Originally posted by mjh _
> 
> The other question I have is will I eventually download the entire update piece by piece, or does the entire software update have to come through in a single phone call?


I am having the same problem you do... I think my record was 25 minutes... Reading about the 3.1.0b problems here it might not be a bad thing that the download fails.... But...

I don't thin the have written that thing smart enough to download bit's and pieces... What is even more annoying is that they would very well have the possibility since Version 3 of the Software to shoot the update down via the SAT instead of using the stoneage phoneline download...

Since I don't have Series 2 I am currently just trying with the build in modem.
Questions: 
Does the external modem work on the Series 1 (Hughes) as well?
Did anyone suceed downloading the long .b update through the external modem on Vonage?
Can I do the download with no satellite if I really need to? e.g. take the TiVo to a friends house and hook it up to the phonline there? - Not that I am looking forward to doing that but once the nag screens start...


----------



## milehighmg

I just tried your solution and got everything to work. Great Post! By the way for any one interested this solution works with the Phillips DSR7000.


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by tivobernd _
> *Did anyone suceed downloading the long .b update through the external modem on Vonage?*


Yes. I eventually got it to download. I had to slow it down to 19.2k and it took 4 hours, but it worked.*



Can I do the download with no satellite if I really need to? e.g. take the TiVo to a friends house and hook it up to the phonline there?

Click to expand...

*I haven't had to do this, but I have read about others who have said that this works.


----------



## tivobernd

I just got a 14.4 USR modem from e-bay - I figured 14.4 is probably better than 28.8 - then I don't have to slow it down more...
I hope the ,#319 also works with Series 1 Tivo's...
I'm off to making the cable and the modem should be here towards then end of the week.
I'll report back if/when I get it working...

Thanks everyone here for the great info and advice...


----------



## milehighmg

O.K. As I mentioned before the solution outlined in the origial posting worked for me like a charm, I have not had a dropped call yet. I have run into a small problem however and I was wondering if anybody has an answer to this one. Here it is: My modem auto picks up incoming calls! Whenever a call comes in the modem answers and starts issuing the handshake hiss. Is there a way to disable it? I have a DSR7000 hooked up to a US Robotics 14,4. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tivobernd

> _Originally posted by RedGrey _
> *I prefer to make a custom cable and use 2 cross connects to force the modem into the proper mode. The wiring chart is attached.
> *


Quick question:
You are cross connecting 6 with 20 in the description but it's 6 and 19 in the picture... Which is right?
Thanks
Bernd


----------



## tivobernd

I am not 100% if the crossovers on my cable are correct but the USR modem I got today has DIP switches to simulate DTR and it worked with that!!!

Both my TiVo's now have 3.1.0b!!!

Here's the call logs:
11/12/03 7:11 PM 1xxxxxxxxxxx 12122717103 101 min 
11/12/03 4:55 PM 1xxxxxxxxxxx 12122717103 93 min 

Didn't take too long either...

Thank you so much for this great Idea with the external modem!!! Fantastic...


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by milehighmg _
> *Whenever a call comes in the modem answers and starts issuing the handshake hiss. Is there a way to disable it?*


Well, I don't know about this specific US Robotics, but on my USR 28.8, there's a set of dip switches on it. If I turn ON dip switch 5, it disables Auto Answer. If you don't have dip switches, connect it to your computer via a normal straight serial cable then do:

ATS0=0
AT&W

The first one will tell it to answer in 0 rings (i.e. disable auto answer). The second one will write this configuration to NVRAM so that it always boots with this configuration.


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by tivobernd _
> *You are cross connecting 6 with 20 in the description but it's 6 and 19 in the picture... Which is right?*


In the picture that I see, it's crossing 6 with 20. Which is what I did.

By doing this, you're basically having the modem override hardware flow control because it's always telling itself that it's ready to send data and it's always telling itself that it's ready to receive data.


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by Consigliere _
> *Please elaborate as to how to go about programing the modem (and reset it when I mess things up) with the above codes. If I wanted to program the modem to work at 9600 bps what codes would I use (the theory being slow and sure is better than fast and undependable)? Also, is there a table of these codes? Many thanks! *


Well, this is what I'm using. It's for a USR 33.6 and it works on my USR 28.8. But almost every modem manufacturer has slightly different command strings. I'd try and find a manual online for the make/model number of the modem that you have.

Anyway here's the link for the manual that I'm using for my modem.


----------



## thynk

Red and all who have followed up - THANKS for the info. I just made the cable, but skipped the RJ45 to DB25 since all we had laying around at work were some DB25 shells and the only "extra" cable I had was some cat3. My cable is a bit longer (~10') since I want everything hidden behind the entertainment center (like the rest of the cables, hubs, lost kittens, small children, etc).

The tests I ran with the external modem connected me about 50% of the time to an ISP, at rates from 14.4-19.2 This struck me as a little odd since the 33.6 PCMCIA modem connected consistantly at 28.8 to 31.3 Maybe I need to blow some more dust off the external modem, or find the AT commands to set it to 14.4 and not worry about it.

The installer is coming on Monday - it will be interesting to see what his/her/it's reaction is. Things haven't gone well with them on the phone so far, since they tried to get me to buy a multiswitch, after DTv and Expert Sat. both told me that I didn't need one. (3lnb dish, 3 inputs needed) They also have issues with the fact that I only have one phone jack in the house for Vonage. Saying that they couldn't hook it up unless there was a jack in both rooms the recievers were going into. 
*
Has anyone tried plugging the Vonage output into an existing phone jack and trying a phone on a different extention? * Hard as I try, I can't think of why this wouldn't work, the electrons don't know it's hooked up in reverse. If this works (I'm gonna try when I get home from work tommorow) - I'll post a follow up here and on the Vonage board.

Hopefully this will go as smoothly as the other installs I've had go. "Go outside and run the cables, I'll hook everything up in here while you work on that". Most of the install techs think this is cool, but every so often I run across one that has to assume that all customers don't know how to program a remote, or even know what end of the soldering iron gets hot.

Wish me luck. This will be my first TiVo or Direct TV experience. I'm really glad that I found this thread and did as much reasearch as I did before ordering anything.


----------



## tivobernd

> _Originally posted by thynk _
> *Has anyone tried plugging the Vonage output into an existing phone jack and trying a phone on a different extention? * Hard as I try, I can't think of why this wouldn't work, the electrons don't know it's hooked up in reverse. If this works (I'm gonna try when I get home from work tommorow) - I'll post a follow up here and on the Vonage board.
> [/B]


This will work - but make absolutely sure that your in house wiring is physically disconnected from your old POTS (Phone line from the Phone Company) otherwise there is a good chance that you will fry your ATA...


----------



## thynk

> _Originally posted by tivobernd _
> *This will work - but make absolutely sure that your in house wiring is physically disconnected from your old POTS (Phone line from the Phone Company) otherwise there is a good chance that you will fry your ATA... *


Thanks for the heads up, since there is no signal coming from the POTS I was going to leave it hooked up for the test. I'll be sure to bring my wire cutters home with me, or maybe they were nice and left a junction box unlocked and I can just unhook me from the system.


----------



## wilsonc

> _Originally posted by thynk _
> *Thanks for the heads up, since there is no signal coming from the POTS I was going to leave it hooked up for the test. I'll be sure to bring my wire cutters home with me, or maybe they were nice and left a junction box unlocked and I can just unhook me from the system. *


You should have access to your portion of the junction box, the part will read Customer Access Panel. It is in there, you can disconnect the telco wiring from your home wiring.


----------



## BerrBrewer

I wouldn't trust disconnecting your house from the customer panel outside. It will disconnect you, but you're the only one that knows WHY it's not connected. 

You're better off disconnecting the first box inside the house "loop" and capping the wires. Then you can light up the whole house with one connection to your ATA device. My house is home-run to a closet, so it was easy to disconnect from the street but I was paranoid some technician would reconnect me and smoke the ATA.

BTW, loving Vonage and am about to try the external modem trick described here. My modem is a 9 pin though so it's back to RS... Thanks for thread!


----------



## thynk

> _Originally posted by thynk _
> *Red and all who have followed up - THANKS for the info. I just made the cable, but skipped the RJ45 to DB25 since all we had laying around at work were some DB25 shells and the only "extra" cable I had was some cat3. My cable is a bit longer (~10') since I want everything hidden behind the entertainment center (like the rest of the cables, hubs, lost kittens, small children, etc).
> 
> The tests I ran with the external modem connected me about 50% of the time to an ISP, at rates from 14.4-19.2 This struck me as a little odd since the 33.6 PCMCIA modem connected consistantly at 28.8 to 31.3 Maybe I need to blow some more dust off the external modem, or find the AT commands to set it to 14.4 and not worry about it.
> 
> The installer is coming on Monday - it will be interesting to see what his/her/it's reaction is. Things haven't gone well with them on the phone so far, since they tried to get me to buy a multiswitch, after DTv and Expert Sat. both told me that I didn't need one. (3lnb dish, 3 inputs needed) They also have issues with the fact that I only have one phone jack in the house for Vonage. Saying that they couldn't hook it up unless there was a jack in both rooms the recievers were going into.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck. This will be my first TiVo or Direct TV experience. I'm really glad that I found this thread and did as much reasearch as I did before ordering anything. *


*

WELL - that didn't work. After running several tests on the external modem via the laptop and connected about 90% of the time after lowering the speed down to 19k - the TiVo won't even talk to the modem. I see some activity on several of the front panel lights, then the rx/tx flash together quickly twice - then DirectTivo claims the modem isn't responding.

I've tried reloading the profile that I saved last night, power cycling the modem and finally set everything back to factory defaults. I'll pull out the custom cable and double check it, but every pin was checked before I brought it home. I have noticed that the responce to the AT commands are not "OK" but rather a "0" - I wonder if the TiVo is looking for that?

Suggestions, clues, hints, strong cup of coffee?*


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by thynk _
> *the TiVo won't even talk to the modem. I see some activity on several of the front panel lights, then the rx/tx flash together quickly twice - then DirectTivo claims the modem isn't responding.*


I had similar problems. I made my 1/8 inch to DB25 cable using an old pair of headphones. And I could not get any continuity through the headphones. So I went to ratshack and bought this. I then used a piece of Cat5 crimped with an RJ45 connector on one end and nothing on the other. I wired the open end of the Cat5 to the 1/8" jack and then plugged the RJ45 into an RJ45->DB25 converter (just like this one except male).

I could not get any continuity using the jack from the old pair of headphones, hence the TiVo couldn't talk to the modem. Once I used cable that I knew had continuity and a 1/8" connector that I knew had continuity everything worked much better.


----------



## thynk

> _Originally posted by mjh _
> *I had similar problems. I made my 1/8 inch to DB25 cable using an old pair of headphones. And I could not get any continuity through the headphones. So I went to ratshack and bought I then used a piece of Cat5 crimped with an RJ45 connector on one end and nothing on the other. I wired the open end of the Cat5 to the 1/8" jack and then plugged the RJ45 into an RJ45->DB25 converter (just like except male).
> 
> I could not get any continuity using the jack from the old pair of headphones, hence the TiVo couldn't talk to the modem. Once I used cable that I knew had continuity and a 1/8" connector that I knew had continuity everything worked much better. *


Thanks for the response! I think the cable is ok - checked every pin several times both when I made it and again tonight. The problem was I thought I was being smart when I started playing around with the AT commands last night. I still don't have it all the way going, but have gotten to "negotiating..." a few times - in fact it's locked up there three times now. Looks like maybe it's time to look for a different modem - either a slower one so I don't have to worry about the speed issues, or a newer one that has documentation... somewhere.

This one is driving me nuts - the AT commands for speed don't work, so it's probably set in a register someplace - and I can't google it out of the net. Wonder if the thrift store still has one (the same I was I laughing at last time we were there ;-)


----------



## babino

Hello All! Thanks so far to everyone for the help to get DTIVO working over vonage. I'm getting closer, but have a stumbling block impeding my succession.

I went to ratshack at bought the RJ45/DB25 converter (see link from quoted post), but am having a tough time deciding which cables in the converter are which. The converter comes with 8 wires attached inside to the RJ45 plug portion of the device which in turn you are supposed to plug into the corresponding holes in the serial plug. How do I know which wires are which? The wires are color coded, but there is no indication anywhere which number they are, i.e. Red #1, Yellow #2, etc... to number 8.

They are ordered like this if you look into the plug with the RJ45 connector wires on top:

X X X X.
.X X X X

.|||||||.

Gray Yellow Red Orange
Brown Green Black Blue

Would it be:

Gray=1
Yellow=2
Red=3
Orange=4
Brown=5
Green=6
Black=7
Blue=8

I believe I have a handle on the RJ45 to the Stereo plug, but the serial connection is giving me grief. Thanks for any help/advice that someone is willing to give!

Regards,

Babino



> _Originally posted by mjh _
> *I had similar problems. I made my 1/8 inch to DB25 cable using an old pair of headphones. And I could not get any continuity through the headphones. So I went to ratshack and bought radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=CTLG&category%5Fname=CTLG%5F011%5F003%5F001%5F004&product%5Fid=274%2D284. I then used a piece of Cat5 crimped with an RJ45 connector on one end and nothing on the other. I wired the open end of the Cat5 to the 1/8" jack and then plugged the RJ45 into an RJ45->DB25 converter (just like radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=CTLG&product%5Fid=276-1406 this one except male).
> 
> I could not get any continuity using the jack from the old pair of headphones, hence the TiVo couldn't talk to the modem. Once I used cable that I knew had continuity and a 1/8" connector that I knew had continuity everything worked much better. *


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by babino _
> *
> X X X X.
> .X X X X
> 
> .|||||||.
> 
> Gray Yellow Red Orange
> Brown Green Black Blue*


If I understand how you're holding the connector, it should be:

Gray=8
Brown=7
Yellow=6
Green=5
Red=4
Black=3
Orange=2
Blue=1

If, as you look into the serial connector case, the RJ45 pins are on top, and the blue wire is all the way to the right and the gray wire is all the way to the left, then the above should be correct. The only other possibility is:

Gray=1
Brown=2
Yellow=3
Green=4
Red=5
Black=6
Orange=7
Blue=8

Try it both ways and see what works.


----------



## babino

Thanks for the speedy reply! I'll have to try tomorrow when I can buy a new plug from the shack. I'll post my results.

Once you put the pins in, they are virtually impossible to remove them since they lock into the holes; unless someone knows how to get them out. I've tried to pull them out and push from the outside, no luck.



> _Originally posted by mjh _
> *If I understand how you're holding the connector, it should be:
> 
> Gray=8
> Brown=7
> Yellow=6
> Green=5
> Red=4
> Black=3
> Orange=2
> Blue=1
> 
> If, as you look into the serial connector case, the RJ45 pins are on top, and the blue wire is all the way to the right and the gray wire is all the way to the left, then the above should be correct. The only other possibility is:
> 
> Gray=1
> Brown=2
> Yellow=3
> Green=4
> Red=5
> Black=6
> Orange=7
> Blue=8
> 
> Try it both ways and see what works. *


----------



## cactus46

Thanks to all who have created the path for DTiVos and Vonage calls. My approach was to set up my second-hand USR 33.6 Sportster FaxModem on my series 1 stand alone TiVo since my DirecTiVo service would be installed the next day. 
Using the serial cable supplied with the series 1 standalone and a DB9 to DB25 adapter to connect to the USR, setting the dip switches in the back and the appropriate 'AT' codes made the manual jumpers unnecessary. However, my Sportster did not like the 'AT&H0' nor the 'AT&I0' codes. But the rest of the commands and the switch setting in the back give a reliable connection. [For those with series 1 standalones, this modem approach is a good way to go and is not too difficult to implement for defective modems.] This worked like a champ on my series 1 even though the internal modem works fine.
My DirecTV was installed the next day but my modem didn't work on the new HDVR2. So I took my HDVR2 to a friends house with a regular phone line and did the long, almost an hour, download, reset and a shorter download. Then taking the unit home and reconnecting the modem, forcing a daily call, The HDVR2 worked with the modem and has been working for several days now.


----------



## Lenco

> _Originally posted by milehighmg _
> *I just tried your solution and got everything to work. Great Post! By the way for any one interested this solution works with the Phillips DSR7000. *


I have the DSR7000 as well.
Which solution did you use? External modem or just the dialing prefix?

BTW - What does the /17 ean after the model number?

-Lenco-


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by babino _
> *Once you put the pins in, they are virtually impossible to remove them since they lock into the holes; unless someone knows how to get them out. I've tried to pull them out and push from the outside, no luck. *


There is a specific tool that you can get that lets you unlock them so that they can be pulled out. But I've found that if you take a needle nose pliers and use it to gently grip the pin from the outside, you can (again gently) twist and push the pins and they'll release. It's a little crude but it works.


----------



## bonscott87

Is there anybody like 9th tee selling kits of these premade? I have no skills to make my own cables but might be willing to buy such a kit.


----------



## cactus46

You can buy a serial cable from the TiVo Store: https://store.tivo.com/main.aspx on the page 2 of the accessories you can find a serial cable, and a DB9 to DB25 Adapter at http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=26-209 - DB25 male/DB9 female. Then if you use a US Robotics 28.8, or 33.6 external modem, you can use the appropriate 'AT' codes and switch setting to replace the hardwiring if you would prefer not to use a soldering iron.

I can give you the dip switch settings and the 'AT' codes that I used with my 33.6 USR Sportster FaxModem and I modified no cables. My HDVR2 works great with Vonage.

John


----------



## gtrogue

I've tried everything to get my Hughes Series 1 DirecTivo to connect but I keep getting "couldn't connect" messages or sometimes (mostly) the thing hangs at "negotiating". I let it go once and the Tivo was at "negotiating" for hours after the ATA had hung up the connection. I had to pull the plug on the Tivo to recover. Anybody have any ideas? Is there a way to force the internal modem to an even slower speed?


----------



## cactus46

gtrogue,

Are you using the internal modem in your DirecTivo? If so, does your modem work on a normal phone line? If it is an external, can you tell us what brand/model modem you are using? Does it have DIP switches? What set up string did you use? Are you using the modified serial cable or the stock TiVo serial cable?

What setup string are you using for the phone in the DirecTiVo? On the Vonage web page what setting are you using for the Bandwidth Saver found on the 'Features' page? 

We need a little more information to answer your question, imo.

Good luck.

John in Phoenix


----------



## gtrogue

I use the highest quality bandwidth setting. I am using the internal modems of my GXEBOT and DSR6000 with the ,#019 dialing prefix. They both have no problem connecting via my POTS line.

I think I'm going to install TurboNet or AirNet and not worry about the dialup. I don't order any PPV so the DirecTV part is no problem.


----------



## cactus46

gtrogue,

You may want to look at this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=1542368&highlight=019#post1542368

I have no experience with the DSR6000 but the TurboNet worked great on my SA 1 and Vonage does, too with the internal or external modem. Another consideration with Vonage is the quality of your ISP service. Even my HDVR2 works well with Vonage and an external modem.

John in Phoenix


----------



## MD_TIVO

Seems like a lot of hoops to jump through in order to use Vonage. What are the advantages of Vonage versus the disadvanges including increased hardware costs and questionable reliability?

I've looked into using Vonage, but so far I don't see the real advantage.


----------



## gtrogue

MD_TIVO, A basic phone line in my area cost $33/month once taxes and fees are added. That fee doesn't include voicemail, caller id, or any other features, just the phone line. Vonage costs around $27/month total and includes 500 minutes of long distance, caller id, call waiting, voicemail, and much more.


----------



## MD_TIVO

That makes sense. I pay Verizon around $37, which includes caller id, call waiting, and call forwarding. I would switch to the cheaper Vonage if I could easily wire up all the phones in my house, including the directivo.


----------



## aristoBrat

> $14.99/month Vonage Basic 500 Plan.
> 500 minutes of US nationwide long distance, local, regional, plus calls to Canada every month. Only 3.9¢ per minute after the first 500 monthly minutes
> 
> All plans come with:
> FREE Voicemail
> FREE Caller ID with Name
> FREE Call Waiting
> FREE Call Forwarding
> FREE Call Transfer
> FREE Three Way Calling
> Free Calling to Vonage Users
> Any area code of your choice Keep your current number
> Virtual Phone Numbers
> Toll Free Plus
> Great International Rates
> Int'l Fees to Canada Waived!
> Money-Back guarantee


We're super light landline users, so we just signed up for this plan. It beats the pants off of Cox's $45/month bundle.

I'll deal with the DTiVo "not phoning home" daily nag message until DTV releases 4.0, which can "home home" over broadband -- although I'll have to take my DTiVos somewhere with a real phone line for them to get the update.


----------



## mjh

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *I'll deal with the DTiVo "not phoning home" daily nag message until DTV releases 4.0, which can "home home" over broadband -- although I'll have to take my DTiVos somewhere with a real phone line for them to get the update.  *


That's certainly a reasonable strategy. I wanted to get my DTiVo working over vonage for a number of reasons:
The nag screen was much more annoying than I anticipated it being. After the first month, it came up once weekly. Then about two weeks later, it started coming up once daily.
I wanted to get the 3.1.1b upgrade to fix the sound problems - yeah I coulda taken it to a friends house, but I didn't know how long it would take to complete the download.
I like that I can vote with my thumbs up/down on what I think is a quality show. I like that I can send my opinions to advertisers by watching interesting commercials and skipping boring ones. Believe it or not, I *like* that there's some amount of data about my viewing that's uploaded when I make the daily call.
[/list=1]
$.02


----------



## BerrBrewer

Ok... I need a little help here getting my HDVR2 to connect.

I've been through the forum and tried to connect my BestData 56k V.90 modem with a home-built cable adapter (1/8" stereo plug, cat5 cable, DB25/RJ45 with pins 2/3/6 wired, 25->9 adapter). Cable tests out fine and I set the modem using the strings AT&R1, AT&S0, AT&W0. Command strings to force the slow speed (&N10, &U6) don't work and neither did AT&D0&H0&I0&R1&W0 (I think H0 & I0 fail). Dial prefix ,#319.

Problem is line never goes off hook during the call attempt and fails to negotiate. My question is do I *need* to do the hard-wired cross connects (6->20, 4->5) or can it work with modem settings only? Am I missing something or do I just need to go pick up an old 33k modem?


----------



## BerrBrewer

Just a follow-up for the list. 

After adding the jumpers in the DB25 (6->20 & 4->5) everything worked fine! My download over Vonage lasted about 25 minutes and completed sucessfully. For me, the hardware solution worked better than trying to flash the software register settings into the modem. Thanks to all those who came before... the nag screens were getting old!


----------



## philipsona

I recently was looking on the message boards for a way to configure Tivo w/vonage and was told that you should use the "#019" configuration. I attempted to do this and it failed. I then went in and changed the dialing prefix to include 1 and the test call was successfully completed. This celebration might be premature as it has not completed it's daily call in, but it looks promising. I love Vonage it's features and the fact that it is a company that breaks away from the other CLECS and ILECS and makes the big boys of Bell South and MCI nervous. I will keep Vonage till the end.


----------



## directivoetherne

Does anyone know of a vendor that sells a complete solution for VOIP users for this? i.e. plug and play.


----------



## aristoBrat

That's a good point. Wonder if someone and 9thtee or weaknees knows there's a market for this?


----------



## cburns14

I tried the dialing codes on my new Phillips DSR7000 unit, but I can't complete a call via my vonage account. So I like the idea someone else had about just taking the box to a friends place, and setting it up there. However, what happens once you lose power? Do you have to go through this setup all over again? If someone could answer that for me, it could save me a headache in advance if it won't work.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aristoBrat

The initial setup (that requires a telephone) is done once when you setup your box. So long as you don't choose "Clear and Delete Everything" (or whatever it's called), you won't have to dial in again.


----------



## Francesco

OK, question:

I want to continue using CahceCard (or Turbonet or Airnet) for the TiVo calls on my DSR6000s, but also want to order PPVs. What prefix string should I try? I have had no success getting the DirecTV calls to work using *99,#034,#401 though the broadband part works. I know it's routing the DirecTV calls because they show up on my Vonage account... about 200 a month... Should I just drop the ATA's "fax" prefix and do ,#019,#401?


----------



## Francesco

OK, nobobody knows, huh?

I moved one of my unhacked DTiVos over from my POTS line and it seems to work on the DirecTV call without a slowdown prefix.

But my Turbonet (now CacheCard) DTiVo does not get through to DirecTV, though it does route the calls to the Vonage line.

How do I set the prefix, then? ",#034,#401" or the other way around?


----------



## bonscott87

The DirecTV side of the call works over Vonage with my old T-60 as well as my HDVR2. Only the T-60 can call Tivo though. I have the slow down code on the T-60 but not on the HDVR2 (obviously cause it doesn't work).

This past month I noticed TONS of calls from all three receivers to the DirecTV 800 and 888 numbers. Obviously none of them were connecting and kept trying. Then I remember I lowered by Vonage bandwidth to 30K. I upped it back to 90K and all three made a successful call to DirecTV overnight.

So the moral is to at least check your Vonage bandwidth setting and set it to 90k for a couple days and see if that helps. With your broadband Tivo I don't think you need the slowdown code at all since it only effects the Tivo call anyway.

Some things to check anyway.


----------



## k2ue

I'm gonna try something -- I've ordered the parts: a serial to ethernet box that will appear to my XP as a local serial port that can run PPP, and then extended to where the HDVR2 is by a pair of HomePlug ethernet-over-powerline boxes. If it works I'll get a 115K connection. My wife is sucessfully using HomePlug to connect to my Cable Modem + Router, so I'm hoping for success -- will report back in a week or so.


----------



## Rojindo

HELP! I have DirecWay and Net2Phone. I do not have LAN. Can I connect either Directv-TIVO or stand-alone TIVO to my satellite-only system??


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by k2ue _
> *I'm gonna try something -- I've ordered the parts: a serial to ethernet box that will appear to my XP as a local serial port that can run PPP, and then extended to where the HDVR2 is by a pair of HomePlug ethernet-over-powerline boxes. If it works I'll get a 115K connection. *


Success! I'm using a Moxa DE-211 Serial-to-Ethernet box, a Radio Shack 26-209 9-25-pin Adapter, and a Tivo Serial Cable. Also used, but not necessary if you have Ethernet near the HDVR2 are a pair of GigaFast PE902 HomePlug adapters, to extend my network over the powerline. If you use these do NOT plug them into a UPS or surge protector -- they need to put a radio signal on the powerline WITHOUT it getting filtered off.

The Moxa (sold by neteon.net) is set with all switches off, and I used a fixed IP of 192.168.1.220 mask 255.255.255.0. No Gateway entry is needed, since that address only talks to your XP computer, extending a serial port. The Moxa software was set to put the box on COM4, unused on that XP machine.

The Serial-via-PPP-on-XP was set-up per www.b-lan.com/otto/tivo3xp, using a fixed IP of 192.168.1.218 thru 219 (I have a Linksys router and use the 192.168.1.xxx block for everything).

Setting the HDRV2 for a Dial Prefix of ,#211 resulted in successful Test and Daily calls (after I remembered to turn the Guest account ON -- it was set to OFF previously).

Expensive, but independent of Vonage (or any phone line), and fast.


----------



## Rojindo

Thanks for the reply. I'll have to get my nephew to translate it a bit.

So, you're saying there is a way for me to install and continue to use DirecTV/TiVo without a hardline phone, just a VoIP-satellite phone/Net system. Thanks.


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by Rojindo _
> *So, you're saying there is a way for me to install and continue to use DirecTV/TiVo without a hardline phone, just a VoIP-satellite phone/Net system. Thanks. *


If you are referring to my message, above, it appears you can (except for PPV) operate an HDVR2 (or similar) with ONLY a broadband connection (of any type). But I'll be more confident of that statement after I see a software update download on PPP.

Does anyone have experience with the last software update over PPP?


----------



## RightHere

Not neteon.com, neteon.net. Moxa DE-211 price is $149.

VERY interesting idea! Compared to Vonage's basic plan, this pays for itself after about 6 months after you include the startup costs. No resale market for this though (in case DTV happens to come to their senses and enable the USB ports for network devices). They also have 2 port devices if you have multiple Tivos in the same location.

I'm wondering about enabling the guest acct though. Isn't this dangerous?


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by RightHere _
> *I'm wondering about enabling the guest acct though. Isn't this dangerous? *


No, there's a check box that only allows locally attached hardware to use the guest account with no password -- from outside you would have the same password control as any other user name.


----------



## RightHere

Maybe this is a dumb question, but then you also need to remember to set up a pwd on that guest acct after you enable it, right? Otherwise it's probably blank? I didnt' see that info listed in the instructions anywhere, so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by RightHere _
> *Maybe this is a dumb question, but then you also need to remember to set up a pwd on that guest acct after you enable it, right? Otherwise it's probably blank? I didnt' see that info listed in the instructions anywhere, so that's why I'm asking. *


Good point -- I'm not sure what it defaults to, but I certainly did set a unique password when I enabled it.


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by RightHere _
> *Not neteon.com, neteon.net. Moxa DE-211 price is $149.
> *


I corrected the address in the post -- thanks for catching it.


----------



## loki2043

couldnt you just get into the directivo and run somthing like minicom and change the modem speed through there and save it??? sounds to me like it would work but im a newbie so give me a break


----------



## ADent

Weaknees sells a preconfigured modem and seperately a serial cable.

Wouldn't that work?


----------



## RightHere

> _Originally posted by ADent _
> *Weaknees sells a preconfigured modem and seperately a serial cable.
> 
> Wouldn't that work? *


 I assume it would, but I think paying $99 for a modem is a LITTLE pricey (I'm trying to be nice to the advertiser). Also, there's no guarantee that it would be preconfigured with the settings you need to use Vonage. I believe they are slightly different from what you'd need to just use any old external modem.


----------



## loki2043

what about my idea???? (check last 2 posts)


----------



## loki2043

bump


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by loki2043 _
> *couldnt you just get into the directivo and run somthing like minicom and change the modem speed through there and save it??? sounds to me like it would work but im a newbie so give me a break *


"Getting into the DirecTiVo" is a lot of work. Check the Underground forums on here...


----------



## gfoulks

I just ordered Vonage service and was checking out what posts I could find where people where using there Vonage in a Wireless G network and DirecTivo.

Has anything changed with the Vonage hardware that will require me to use an external modem to make daily calls?


----------



## astribli

Well, thought I would add my $.02 worth.

Just finished hooking up my Philips DSR7000 via external modem and Vonage. Works great. 

I still don't understand why the internal modem doesn't work with Vonage. By using an external modem, with it's speed slowed down (either using an old piece of hardware or AT settings), we are saying that the internal modem doesn't have the capability of just slowing down to whatever speed the phone line can handle? The ability for modems to slow down as needed depending on noise/quality of phone line has been part of the modem standard since day 1 (in the 1970's). Why can't the internal modem simply slow down to something less than 56K? Besides, not everyone has phone lines that can connect at anything higher than 28K.

Actually amazing it works at all considering all the pathways the signal is making. Here is my setup:

1. DSR7000 to US Robotics Sportster 56k modem, slowed down to 14.4 using AT commands.

2. US Robotics modem to RCA wireless phone jack (don't have a jack next to Tivo).

3. RCA Wireless phone jack to Vonage ATA phone adapter

4. Vonage phone adapter to my Linksys Router/Firewall

5. Linksys Router to Motorola Cable modem

6. Cable modem to Comcast to Internet

Sure beats using SBC !


----------



## Nugent

I have a HDVR2 and an imminent switchover to Vonage. To make my DirecTiVo work, I picked up a cheap US Robotics Sportster 28,800 fax modem on eBay.

Using an old headphone jack and cable, with a DB25 jack from RS, I made up a TiVo to modem connector as described by RedGray (thanks!), complete with the 4-5 and 6-20 jumpovers.

My problem is that the modem does not seem to be responding to the Tivo's attempts to dial out. Yes, I set the prefix to #319. I presume the test call goes via the external modem, not the internal one.

Please give suggestions for troubleshooting. I also need advice on the appropriate dip switch settings:

1. DTR normal/override
2. Verbal/numeric result codes
3. Suppress/display result codes
4. Echo/no echo offline commands
5. Auto answer on/off
6. Carrier detect normal/override
7. Load NVRAM/factory defaults
8. Dumb/smart mode

TIA!


----------



## gfoulks

Maybe you should try to connect through Vonage first before trying to mess around with the external modem. From what I'm hearing the new ATA's are now able to make the calls now....

I'll know more later this week when my ATA arrives and I set it up.


----------



## Meinrad

If the new ATA's really work better, than I might be a Vonage customer sooner than later. I just wasn't up for doing the external modem thing.


----------



## astribli

You need to place a comma "," before the code. It should be ,#319

Use the PAUSE button to place a comma (I think), it shows you on the screen which buttons are what when progamming in the codes.



> _Originally posted by Nugent _
> *I have a HDVR2 and an imminent switchover to Vonage. To make my DirecTiVo work, I picked up a cheap US Robotics Sportster 28,800 fax modem on eBay.
> 
> Using an old headphone jack and cable, with a DB25 jack from RS, I made up a TiVo to modem connector as described by RedGray (thanks!), complete with the 4-5 and 6-20 jumpovers.
> 
> My problem is that the modem does not seem to be responding to the Tivo's attempts to dial out. Yes, I set the prefix to #319. I presume the test call goes via the external modem, not the internal one.
> 
> Please give suggestions for troubleshooting. I also need advice on the appropriate dip switch settings:
> 
> 1. DTR normal/override
> 2. Verbal/numeric result codes
> 3. Suppress/display result codes
> 4. Echo/no echo offline commands
> 5. Auto answer on/off
> 6. Carrier detect normal/override
> 7. Load NVRAM/factory defaults
> 8. Dumb/smart mode
> 
> TIA! *


----------



## Nugent

What a difference, a comma makes! Thanks, astribli for spotting that I hadn't spotted it.

My external modem now works properly via POTS. My Vonage switchover is tomorrow. I'll try connecting via Vonage using both internal and external modems and report back here.


----------



## Nugent

Ok, here is the report:

Hardware: Cable internet (Charter) via a Motorola S85100 Surfboard Cable Modem (Circuit City), Vonage ATA Motorola VT1005V, Directivo HDVR2, US Robotics Sportster 28,800 external fax modem, set up as per RedGray's directions.

I set the dial-in number to my local number, of course including the 1-area code.

The result: Both the interal Directivo and external USR modems work via Vonage!

Conclusion: I shouldn't have spent $2 plus shipping on eBay for the external modem.

If the internal modem remains reliable, I am willing to give the USR modem and home-made interface cable to the first worthy user willing to pay shipping.


----------



## scottt

Nugent, are you using any prefixes on the HDVR2 when using the internal modem with Vonage?


----------



## Nugent

Nope - no prefixes, and it still seems to be working ok. Successful calls when I checked Monday.


----------



## nerdtech

Nugent:

I have a HDVR2 as well - and am looking at Vonage as an option for voice. 

I was just wondering if this is still all working for you - with the equipment that you are using:

- HDVR2
- Vonage ATA Motorola VT1005V
- Cable Modem/DSL

Are you a recent subscriber to Vonage - and is this a newer Motorola box that you got from them? Interested to hear...


----------



## PhilEkins

semi off topic but does anybody have regular D* receivers that they are using w/ vonage and did they work ok over the broadband phoneline ??


----------



## Nugent

nerdtech: my hardware, as you listed, is working fine. Yes, I am a recent Vonage customer with the new Motorola box and have cut the Bellsouth cable. I am happy with Vonage, especially the price. It's not perfect - for example: no power, no phone - but meets all my needs. Some features are really cool - I take it to my girlfriends place when I visit there (different state) and people who call me are really confused when I tell them I'm out of town.

I you or anyone else wants to sign up, I'd appreciate referring you. I get a little kickback from Vonage and it doesn't cost you. Let me know.

I previously posted that my Directivo dial-ins worked without any modifications. Well, it appears that this is unreliable after some experience. So just in case I am withdrawing my offer of a modem - sorry! However, it works just great with the external modem, which was easy and cheap to implement.


----------



## scottt

> _Originally posted by Nugent _
> *nerdtech: my hardware, as you listed, is working fine. Yes, I am a recent Vonage customer with the new Motorola box and have cut the Bellsouth cable. I am happy with Vonage, especially the price. It's not perfect - for example: no power, no phone - but meets all my needs. Some features are really cool - I take it to my girlfriends place when I visit there (different state) and people who call me are really confused when I tell them I'm out of town.
> 
> I you or anyone else wants to sign up, I'd appreciate referring you. I get a little kickback from Vonage and it doesn't cost you. Let me know.
> 
> I previously posted that my Directivo dial-ins worked without any modifications. Well, it appears that this is unreliable after some experience. So just in case I am withdrawing my offer of a modem - sorry! However, it works just great with the external modem, which was easy and cheap to implement. *


Um, how unreliable?


----------



## qposner

So whats the final verdict on the newere Motorola ATA's??? I have been with Vonage since last summer and have a Cisco ATA. Intitally the Motorolas were having problems with voice and the C iscos were reliable. However, if the nrew Motorolas are more reliable AND the HDVR2 is making calls, I may have to see if Vonage will swap mine out.

So, whats the verdict??!!! Any help is, as always, appreciated.


----------



## qposner

So whats the final verdict on the newer Motorola ATA's??? I have been with Vonage since last summer and have a Cisco ATA. Intitally the Motorolas were having problems with voice and the C iscos were reliable. However, if the nrew Motorolas are more reliable AND the HDVR2 is making calls, I may have to see if Vonage will swap mine out.

So, whats the verdict??!!! Any help is, as always, appreciated.


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by PhilEkins _
> *semi off topic but does anybody have regular D* receivers that they are using w/ vonage and did they work ok over the broadband phoneline ?? *


I have been using regular D*TV receivers on Vonage for a couple of years. They make their calls as needed. I have not had a problem with them.


----------



## gfoulks

Being a new Vonage customer I have one of the newer Moto's and it works just fine with my DirecTivo. Simply put

,*99,1AREACODE in the dial prefix and make your call. Works every time for me.


----------



## expoke

Newbie here. Same problem. Cisco ATA and Philips DirecTV 7000 and won't work with Vonage.

When you say it works with the Moto, do you mean that you've not had to modify the internal modem speed as described at the beginning of this post? I have the Cisco and if it would be easier to swap out for a Moto, that's what I'll do...

Just completed the instructions as detailed in the opening post, but every time it gets to the dialing step, it fails, stating that the line is busy...


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by Don_Corneo _
> *The main thing is to keep hammering Tivo for a solution. They created the problem. We have paid a lot of money for their equipment and I did not see any warnings about Tivo not working over Voip systems. I believe absence of such warnings makes Tivo responsible for coming up with a viable solution that does not require us (end users) to buy/build a fix. *


Actually, if you're using your TiVo, that means you pressed "Select to Agree to TiVo's terms and services" on one of the setup screens.


> TiVo Service Terms and Conditions
> No functionality is represented or should be expected with respect to TiVo DVRs without a paid subscription to the TiVo service. Receipt of TiVo service is subject to the terms of the TiVo Service Agreement. *The TiVo service is accessed through a standard telephone line and is available as a local call in most areas.* In some areas, local and long-distance toll charges may apply.


I'm all for finding a solution, but the idea that TiVo is at fault for their equipment not working on a non-standard phone solution that you chose is .... aggravating.


----------



## nerdtech

If I was able EASILY to have my USB ports on my DirecTiVo active to receive information, I would LOVE that. HMO option available or not - this is something that is NOT an outrageous request.


----------



## expoke

It's not DirecTVs or Tivo's responsibility to fix the Series 2 DirecTivo connection limitations because of a user agreement? That's laughable and absurd. You must work for these companies to find this expectation aggravating.

I've got USB ports in the back they are fond of pointing out, but have no further function on my DirecTivo Series 2 than to be a really neat place to stick my finger in... THAT'S aggravating!

Yes if you call Tivo, they will just pass us D*Tivo guys to DirecTV for answers, and DirecTV has said the same thing for months now: We have absolutely no idea when we will enable the ports and fix this problem. THAT'S aggravating!


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by expoke _
> *It's not DirecTVs or Tivo's responsibility to fix the Series 2 DirecTivo connection limitations because of a user agreement? That's laughable and absurd. You must work for these companies to find this expectation aggravating.*


The fact that their modem doesn't work on a Voice-over-IP telephone connection isn't any more of a "connection limitation" than the fact that their modem doesn't work over a Cellular telephone connection.

The product was designed to work over a standard telephone line. It does. To honestly think that DTV is responsible to make it work over every telephone technology is what aggravates me. THE ISSUE ISN'T THAT THE DIRECTIVO DOESN'T WORK, IT'S THAT VONAGE DOESN'T WORK LIKE A STANDARD PHONE LINE. Make Vonage responsible for having VOIP act like a standard phone line and the problem is fixed.

If you want to rant about USB ports not being active so you can make broadband phone calls, post in a "I WANT MY HMO NOW" thread. God knows there are plenty of them here.


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by Don_Corneo _
> *VOIP is a standard telephone line actually. The only difference is that it works over a digital backback instead of an analog one.*


Do you really want to stand by that statement?


----------



## expoke

That link does not allow us to submit our question once we select what unit we have. Once again, we are referred to DirecTV.


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *Do you really want to stand by that statement?  *


Actually, I do. Every other piece of equipment I have that was/is manufactured to operate over "standard phone line(s)" does. My other D*TV receivers work fine over Vonage. The D*TV receiver that my DVR replaced made it's calls with no problems. My internal fax modem (which was built way before VOIP works great over Vonage, clearer faxes then over analog service lines. And Vonage is looking into what they can do for its customers. I had a Vonage tech spend 2 hours with me trying everything he could. I had a D*TV tech do the same.

And as pointed out in another post I read related to this problem, TiVo (NOT D*TV) required the use of a piece of hardware that defies the current standard for modems, in that it cannot negotiaite speed. It is beyond reason (except it would cost TiVo less per call; businesses pay for the actual length of time a line is used) why TiVo would have a modem built (as per TiVo specs) this way.

As a side note, I have seen posts (on other boards) about homes with older wiring have had to be rewired to work with TiVo. In at least one case the phone company had to switch the "line pair" to a house because the lines had degraded and TiVo would not connect. Had TiVo used a standard modem, none of this would be an issue. So, yes, this is TiVo's fault. All they needed to do was use current modem standards instead of reinventing the telegraph.


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by expoke _
> *That link does not allow us to submit our question once we select what unit we have. Once again, we are referred to DirecTV. *


The link should send you to http://customersupport.tivo.com/caseSelector.asp?. If it doesn't, try copy/paste. If you still don't get in, select a different DRV that is NOT a D*TiVo unit. Continue until you come to a page that has "Contact support" with two selection boxes and a text box, as described in my previous post above with the link.


----------



## expoke

Ok I specified a different model and submitted it. I anticipate they'll just use that misrepresentation as an excuse to pass me off, but we'll see... I'll advise when I hear something.

Another idea to bring this issue to their attention is for someone to set a date in advance, far enough to publicize it sufficiently here and among other circles, and on that date we'll all call Tivo/DirecTV and express our frustration with this problem. People could call anytime, as often as they want.

One more idea, and one that may avoid wait times on the telephone: We could all send a standard letter to the same locations as well. Wouldn't take long to cut/paste text into word, put a stamp on it and throw it in the mail.

I'm up for both ideas. They say the pen is mightier than the sword. Not as much fun though...haha


----------



## bonscott87

Don, I'm not sure why you think it's Tivo's problem. 

Vonage states specifically that analog dial-up modems will not work with their service. Period. They fact that some work and some don't is all in the YMMV category. Vonage doesn't support modem use through their service. How you equate that to being a Tivo problem is beyond me. 

Also keep in mind that Tivo's have been around long before Vonage was the gleam in some developer's eye. Thus how could they tweak their modem protocol to work with something that didn't exist yet. Not withstanding the fact THAT VONAGE DOESN'T SUPPORT DIAL UP MODEMS ON THEIR SERVICE.

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Meinrad

Do not send these complaints to Tivo. It is not Tivo's problem in any way shape or form. DirecTivo's (actuallly DirecTv PVR's powered by Tivo) are controlled by DirecTv. They buy rights to the software and use it. Tivo can not just decided they want to do something to the software and upload it to our machines. If DirecTv would pay Tivo to fix it, then it would get fixed.

Actually, I think something to that effect was even iterated by someone form Tivo on these boards. Anything DirecTv asks them to do they will do, but they have to be asked.

If you want to bug someone, bug DirecTv, they hold all the cards.


----------



## BioTechnician

Help, have the new motorola ata and the HDVR2 with the tivo serial cable. Also have an external us robotics 14.4 modem which i have tested with my computer to connect. The problem is when i hook the tivo serial cable to my modem it is not deteched unless i use a null modem cable adapter but does not connect. I have tried jus the serial with the ,#319 and the *99 commands but fails to negotiat every time. but when i use just the serial it does not detect my modem at all. I have tried several modems any help would be great.


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by Meinrad _
> *Do not send these complaints to Tivo. It is not Tivo's problem in any way shape or form. DirecTivo's (actuallly DirecTv PVR's powered by Tivo) are controlled by DirecTv. They buy rights to the software and use it. Tivo can not just decided they want to do something to the software and upload it to our machines. If DirecTv would pay Tivo to fix it, then it would get fixed.
> 
> Actually, I think something to that effect was even iterated by someone form Tivo on these boards. Anything DirecTv asks them to do they will do, but they have to be asked.
> 
> If you want to bug someone, bug DirecTv, they hold all the cards. *


TiVo *SPECIFIES* what hardware and software is to be used to work with their service. D*TV's "control" is limited to the channels you get. DirecTV has no control over the hardware or software except as *ALLOWED* by TiVo. That is why units like mine (and it appears it is in all D*TiVo units) have two seperate modems. D*TV's modem communicates without a problem. It's the modem for TiVo that is the problem. People who use TiVo SA units also have the same problem as the D*TiVo using VOIP.
If you remove all the D*TV specific hardware/software, you are left with the almost the same hardware/software found in a SA. The basic setup of the 'motherboard' is the same, even between brands (As required by TiVo). The only software specific between D*TV and TiVo is the interaction with D*TV service programming (i.e. guide, PPV). What D*TV really does is supply a similar unit to the SA at a cheaper price and lower monthly service fee. Of course there is also the convience of having one 'box' instead of two and the dual tuners (which as far as I understand is not available in a SA). If D*TV had the DVR's built to it's own specs, then the hacks and other codes probably wouldn't be the same as SA's, if they'd work at all. I tried one code that I found on a SA board that worked exactly the same in my Samsung (who specifically builds D*TiVo's only, no SA's).
What it boils down to is D*TV pays for the right to *USE* the "TiVo" logo and services. The manufactures pay for the right to use the "TiVo" logo and to build the units as per TiVo specs using the required hardware and installing the required software. TiVo retains fulls rights to the hardware and software. This is most evident with the following statement I found on the TiVo site:

"As disclosed in its most recent annual report, TiVo has been awarded 49 patents and has over 100 patent applications pending. *These patents and patent applications protect its original DVR software and hardware design, as well as additional features that enhance the TiVo service and enable networked home entertainment.*"
Also look at your system info screen where TiVo specifically states it owns and controls its software and hardware.

D*TV is owned by Hughes, who is also with Philips. But RCA, Samsung and Sony are independent (and there are a couple of others). Both Samsung and Sony make must of their own hardware and electronics, but look inside. My Samsung has a Western Digital hard drive. Samsung makes its own hard drives, so why is there another company's product in it? It costs more to build using another manufactures product. Simply because TiVo at the time required Western Digital hard drives (as with the SA). D*TV could care less what hard drive is used since they simply sold Samsung the right to manufacture receivers for them.
Maybe D*TV should have made sure the contract with TiVo required better support of the TiVo specific parts (used losely). We might be able to blame D*TV for that, but I spoke to Samsung about the problem (after all they did build it) and they informed me that TiVo, not D*TV, required the specific hardware to be used. It would have been cheaper (Equals more profit) for Samsung to use their own products, but they were not allowed to do this under manufacturing contract with TiVo.
I have to believe the reason TiVo sends use back to D*TV for tech help is because we don't pay the high rate that SA owners do (especially if you own more than one). TiVo just can't be bothered with us 'cheap' D*TiVo DVR owners.


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by BioTechnician _
> *Help, have the new motorola ata and the HDVR2 with the tivo serial cable. Also have an external us robotics 14.4 modem which i have tested with my computer to connect. The problem is when i hook the tivo serial cable to my modem it is not deteched unless i use a null modem cable adapter but does not connect. I have tried jus the serial with the ,#319 and the *99 commands but fails to negotiat every time. but when i use just the serial it does not detect my modem at all. I have tried several modems any help would be great. *


There is a post by RedGray at the beginning of this thread that may help you. It requires you to modify some wires needed to force the modem into a mode that works with TiVo. It appears that those who have done it can connect to TiVo as needed.
Also, you can to take the DVR to someone's house that has regular analog phone service (if you don't still have one). Once you complete the initial setup, the info is stored in the unit until it is reset (so don't reset it unless you have an analog phone line available). If you can't stand the nag screens, you can take the unit to an analog phone line once a month to keep them at bay.
Other than that, you are in the same boat with the rest of us. We have to wait and see if TiVo's version 4.0 software will also be available to D*TiVo owners.


----------



## BioTechnician

',#319" does not slow the modem down it just allows you to use an external modem.


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by bonscott87 _
> *Don, I'm not sure why you think it's Tivo's problem.
> 
> Vonage states specifically that analog dial-up modems will not work with their service. Period. They fact that some work and some don't is all in the YMMV category. Vonage doesn't support modem use through their service. How you equate that to being a Tivo problem is beyond me.
> 
> Also keep in mind that Tivo's have been around long before Vonage was the gleam in some developer's eye. Thus how could they tweak their modem protocol to work with something that didn't exist yet. Not withstanding the fact THAT VONAGE DOESN'T SUPPORT DIAL UP MODEMS ON THEIR SERVICE.
> 
> Ok, I'm done.  *


To avoid getting involved with technical problems, Vonage warns you that modems don't work with their system. This is more than likely do to problems such as that we are expierencing with the TiVo modem. Not all modems are created equal!
They do offer a dedicated fax line (read dial up modem).
Also, a Vonage tech spent 2 hours with me trying different settings, both available to users and available only to Vonage in-house, to get TiVo to connect. The tech also has TiVo and has the same problems. Vonage is limited to what they can do by the hardware at both ends (read ATA and TiVo), but they are trying to find a workable solution. The way the tech remedied his problem was by installing wireless phone jacks. But this does not work for everyone.
At this time it is all guesses, but it seems that the TiVo modem cannot handle the clearity of a digital network nor the speed of the packets over the digital network. The main problem is that the TiVo modem speed is fixed with no room for adapting to line conditions. It can not 'tell' the server to 'slow down'.


----------



## bonscott87

Don,

You are forgetting the fact that Vonage STILL doesn't support dial-up modems other then fax line (which runs at 9600 or less). Call them up, look at the license agreement, check the FAQ's. It's simple: Vonage doesn't (still) support analog dialup modems. Period. You can't change the facts as much as you want to. So please, stop with your thread hijack and go complain elsewhere, maybe start your own thread. This thread for the longest time has been about helping people with technical solutions to get their DirecTivo to work over Vonage. All of your posts and replys to those posts should be removed to clean it back up to it's original state.


----------



## Meinrad

> _Originally posted by Don_Corneo _
> *TiVo SPECIFIES what hardware and software is to be used to work with their service. D*TV's "control" is limited to the channels you get. DirecTV has no control over the hardware or software except as ALLOWED by TiVo. *


LoL, you go ahead and keep believing that. People who actually work for Tivo have posted otherwise.


----------



## edrock200

Just got the motorolla ATA and it works great with the Tivos! I made Vonage switch out my cisco because my Tivo's wouldn't dial on them. I'm happy I did because I just made 5 calls in a row with no problems.


----------



## edrock200

*sigh*...well, I take it all back. It worked great for a while...then my ATA decided to do a firmware update...and now all calls are failing again. I'm just spoke with Vonage and one of the tech guys is working with his managers to see if he can roll my firmware back and figure out whats going on. He said if we find a compatible firmware he can lock my ata on that firmware and send it to motorolla for comparison to the new one to see what happened.


----------



## qposner

I emailed Vonage to see if they would send me a Moto ATA to check against my Cisco. Here was there response:

"Unfortunately, we cannot temporarily supply you with a Motorola 
adapter. However, we will be able to swap the Cisco device for the 
Motorola ATA. There is $99.95 swap fee and we will credit you $40.00 
once you return the Cisco device."

That seems a bit ridiculous to me. They want to charge $60 when they could be helping their support position if the Moto works!


----------



## bmiller

> _Originally posted by qposner _
> *That seems a bit ridiculous to me. They want to charge $60 when they could be helping their support position if the Moto works! *


You think yourself integral to testing this configuration? I'm sure they have their own labs and they don't want to have to start swapping out everyone's Cisco device just because they feel like it. When you signed up, didn't it say they don't support TiVo? Seems to me I read that and it's the reason I didn't sign up.


----------



## qposner

Ahh, the sweet hum of a condescending voice. 

Actually, no, I do not consider myself "integral to testing this configuration". I just don't see what the problem is with swapping out an ATA. Its not like we have to buy them and they lose money. I would even be willing to pay shipping.


----------



## expoke

Here's what I wrote to Tivo and DirecTV:

"When will our USB ports be enabled on the back of my Series 2 
DirecTV-enabled TIVO units?

The telephone connection does not work with my VoiP setup, and signs are
everywhere that more and more people are using these VoiP types of 
service.

It's been at least months. The number of customers with this problem is 
growing, because this limitation is not brought to our attention when we
all bought these units.

We're always being referred from Tivo to DirecTV, and DirecTVs answer 
has been the same for months: There is "no idea" when it will happen.

All of us would greatly appreciate honest efforts to address this issue.""

***As I said, here's DirecTV's response to my request for assistance with this matter (total bullsh**):

"Thank you for writing. At this time, the USB ports on the TIVO are not 
being used [WHAT?!? SURELY YOU JEST!]. Just as personal computers are rapidly evolving, we expect 
DIRECTV System receivers to incorporate many new features in the coming 
years [YEARS?? AND WHAT DOES THE COMPUTER ANALOGY HAVE TO DO WITH IT??]. We will enhance our programming service as the receiving 
equipment evolves.

All DIRECTV System receivers bring you excellent picture and sound 
quality and on-screen program information. However, the on-screen menus 
of each brand may have a slightly different "look and feel." Also, each 
manufacturer of DIRECTV Systems offers various receivers which each 
offer a different array of features. The availability of certain 
features depends on the receiving equipment you own [THIS ENTIRE PARAGRAPH IS COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT]. If you have 
questions about DIRECTV Systems and their future features, we suggest 
you see our web site for a list of system manufacturers at 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/OurPartners.jsp#Manufacturers

I hope this information is helpful [DO YOU REALLY?]. Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Anjali
DIRECTV Customer Service"

**...and now here's Tivo's BULLSH** response:

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I understand you would like the USB ports enabled and the modem modified on your DIRECTV DVR.

Unfortunately, I do not have any information to help you. The DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service and the TiVo service received are both offered and supported by DIRECTV. Any changes to the hardware or software will be provided by DIRECTV [INSERT FAVORITE PASSING THE BUCK MOTION HERE].

For support of DIRECTV products, please call DIRECTV at 1-800-DIRECTV or: 1-800-531-5000.

If you are interested in purchasing TiVo products [HAHA! THE NERVE TO MAKE A SALES PITCH!], including the DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service, you can find more information at tivo.com/get.

Kind regards,
Dave
TiVo Customer Support"

...like I'm going to buy anymore of their trash!


----------



## expoke

Here's what I wrote to Tivo and DirecTV:

"When will our USB ports be enabled on the back of my Series 2 
DirecTV-enabled TIVO units?

The telephone connection does not work with my VoiP setup, and signs are
everywhere that more and more people are using these VoiP types of 
service.

It's been at least months. The number of customers with this problem is 
growing, because this limitation is not brought to our attention when we
all bought these units.

We're always being referred from Tivo to DirecTV, and DirecTVs answer 
has been the same for months: There is "no idea" when it will happen.

All of us would greatly appreciate honest efforts to address this issue.""

***As I said, here's DirecTV's response to my request for assistance with this matter (total bullsh**):

"Thank you for writing. At this time, the USB ports on the TIVO are not 
being used. Just as personal computers are rapidly evolving, we expect 
DIRECTV System receivers to incorporate many new features in the coming 
years. We will enhance our programming service as the receiving 
equipment evolves.

All DIRECTV System receivers bring you excellent picture and sound 
quality and on-screen program information. However, the on-screen menus 
of each brand may have a slightly different "look and feel." Also, each 
manufacturer of DIRECTV Systems offers various receivers which each 
offer a different array of features. The availability of certain 
features depends on the receiving equipment you own. If you have 
questions about DIRECTV Systems and their future features, we suggest 
you see our web site for a list of system manufacturers at 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/OurPartners.jsp#Manufacturers

I hope this information is helpful. Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Anjali
DIRECTV Customer Service"

**...and now here's Tivo's BULLSH** response:

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I understand you would like the USB ports enabled and the modem modified on your DIRECTV DVR.

Unfortunately, I do not have any information to help you. The DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service and the TiVo service received are both offered and supported by DIRECTV. Any changes to the hardware or software will be provided by DIRECTV.

For support of DIRECTV products, please call DIRECTV at 1-800-DIRECTV or: 1-800-531-5000.

If you are interested in purchasing TiVo products, including the DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service, you can find more information at tivo.com/get.

Kind regards,
Dave
TiVo Customer Support"

...like I'm going to buy anymore of their trash!


----------



## nerdtech

So I was all hot to move my voiceline to Vonage and ditch SBC [Ameritech]. But, lucky for me, I did some checking and some research first.

I called Speakeasy [my DSL provider] to make SURE that I was not required to have an SBC-provided voice line. Good thing that I did this.

Indeed, it turns out in my case that it is REQUIRED by Speakeasy [DSL] that I have an active line from SBC [Voice] for them to provide me DSL service. What does this mean?

Any poor sap that tries to move their phone line over to Vonage, and who is using Speakeasy for DSL in Southeast Michigan - will essentially "cut off their own heads". You move your phone to Vonage, and if your SBC line is disconnected - then your DSL stops working - voila! No more data OR voice!

Just a heads-up, and a warning. Check with your DSL providers first, before gettin' hooked up with Vonage - and see if the DSL service needs to be "piggy backed" onto an existing Bell phone line or not.

Also, the Speakeasy rep suggested that I just get "metered service" on the voice line - but I want to keep our existing voice number to use with Vonage - so this is not an option, either.

Cable modem users, I think, need not worry about this all. Just DSL users.

And please do correct me if I am wrong about any of this - but hearing this information from Speakeasy [and not Vonage or SBC] seems to give a bit more legitamacy to the info - particularly since Speakeasy wants to keep seeing my monthly DSL payments.


----------



## edrock200

Yes most DSL companies require a dial tone to get service unless you get a business class RADSL or dedicated pair which is expensive. Qwest is trying to change that, and hopefully it will work:
http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/02/25/1325214&mode=thread


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *Do you really want to stand by that statement?  *


Below is a copy of an email I received from TiVo.com customer support:

_Hello Don,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I understand you would like to know what is meant by a standard phone line.

A standard phone line (analog) will have a chord (land-line) connected to the TiVo DVR, a cell phone is not a standard phone line._

I gather that an analog-digital-analog service (such as VoIP) is not compatible with the low grade non-industry-standard modem required by TiVo for its service.

_Do I Need a Land-Based Phone Line to Complete Guided Setup? http://customersupport.tivo.com/tivoknowbase/root/public/tv2054.htm?

Can My TiVo Digital Video Recorder Make a Daily Call on a Phone Line with DSL? http://customersupport.tivo.com/tivoknowbase/root/public/tv1061.htm?

Why Does My DVR Need to Be Connected to a Phone Line/Why Does My DVR Need to Connect to the TiVo Service? 
http://customersupport.tivo.com/tivoknowbase/root/public/tv020301.htm?

If you have any further questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact me again.

You may also visit our web site at: http://tivo.com/support, to use our interactive troubleshooting guide, find a graphical solution to answer your questions or submit a case to one of our technicians. If you need to make any billing changes or update your customer information you can do this online at: http://tivo.com/manage.

Do you have a home network? With our new Home Media Option you can use your DVR to listen to music or view photos from your PC, share programs with other DVRs in your household, and schedule recordings remotely from the web. Check it out at: http://tivo.com/new.

Kind regards,
Dennis
TiVo Customer Support_

I have also found the following in TiVo's FAQ's:

_If I have a broadband connection (cable modem, DSL), does that mean I don't need to use my regular phone to connect to the TiVo service anymore?
That's right! If you have a broadband connection in the home and a TiVo Series2, you can connect to the TiVo service directly by connecting your DVR to your network. *This feature will be available to all subscribers (Except D*TiVo subscribers) with a TiVo Series2, whether or not you purchase the Home Media Option package*.*

*You will still need to use a standard phone line for your initial call during Guided (or Repeat Guided) Setup._

All we need to do is have DirecTV and TiVo make TiVo software version 4.0, or later, or version 5.0 available to D*TiVo owners. TiVo *owns* the software (check your DVR system info page where TiVo clearly states it owns the software/hardware), so all D*TV can do is ask for it, or may have to pay for it which may present a problem.


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by Don_Corneo _
> *all D*TV can do is ask for it, or may have to pay for it which may present a problem. *


Yeah, and having a Pay-Per-View billing system and signal theft prevention policy that both currently rely on land-based phone calls from receivers might also be a small problem for D*TV.

FWIW, there's already a thread with an online petition you can sign to request HMO and other updates: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109505


----------



## gfoulks

Just hook up a external modem to your DTivo... Then you can make your daily calls without any problems. You can even get a preconfigured modem and cable /w adapter from Weaknees. I did and I was up and running in 3 minutes. In two months my Vonage service will have saved me enough money to pay for the modem upgrade.


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *Yeah, and having a Pay-Per-View billing system and signal theft prevention policy that both currently rely on land-based phone calls from receivers might also be a small problem for D*TV.
> 
> FWIW, there's already a thread with an online petition you can sign to request HMO and other updates: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109505 *


Thanks, I signed up on the petition, but I'm really not interested in getting HMO. All I want is the home networking availability. This is separate from HMO. (See the end of my post above.)

As an added note: D*TV TiVo Specialty Group, 1 (800) 793-4102 (Call this number to inform D*TV you want TiVo software version 4.0 or higher) has informed me users of D*TiVo with VoIP face a double problem. One is that TiVo has not made the new TiVo software (4.0 or higher) available to D*TV. Two is that D*TV must test the newer TiVo software's compatibility with the D*TV access card. The D*TV access card is tied into working with the TiVo software, though the Rep could not explain how or why.
The Rep also informed me that TiVo does control the software and hardware used for TiVo part of the unit. D*TV just works out compatibility with its own software and hardware. (When you make the setup call, it is to the TiVo server and the software upgrade is controlled by TiVo.)
The Rep made a request on my behalf for D*TV.com to make a web page specifically for D*TiVo users. 
The failure of the TiVo daily calls using VoIP is caused by the non-industry standard modem (#1) TiVo required installed in the units. D*TV used a industry standard modem (#2) for its part which is why their once a month call has not been a problem.
D*TV needs a kick in the @$$ to support us in getting the newer TiVo software and testing it for compatibility quicker.
TiVo needs to be bombarded to let them know we refuse to be treated as an unwanted step-child. The TiVo software and hardware is strictly their responsibility. They need to provide newer version to D*TV in a timely fashion so that D*TV can test its compatibility and then get it to us.
At this point the only advantages that the D*TiVo units have over SA units is the dual tuners and integrated TiVo/D*TV receiver unit. Unfortunately, mainly for VoIP users, the integrated unit causes a big delay in getting the newer and better TiVo software.

I'll wait to see what TiVo's response to support D*TiVo is before I make a final decision about keeping the D*TiVo.

To any who hasn't bought a D*TiVo unit yet and has VoIP, I recommend reading the posts here and on other boards. You may want to consider buying a SA where you can use the home networking option (you DO NOT have to get HMO if you don't want it, HMO is not a part of home networking nor is HMO needed to use home networking) or try one of the work-arounds suggested. You can always bring the unit over to an old analog land-line every 30 days also.


----------



## tivoremedies

I didn't realize that this was still a big deal! I've been using Vonage for just over a year and my series 2 connect perfectly every time! I bought a preprogrammed external modem kit off of some guy on ebay specifically for series 2 Tivos and Directivos for like 60 bucks shipped. When I got it in the mail, I hooked it up and everything has worked fine ever since.

I have his email address if anyone is interested.

If your thinking about switching, Vonage is definatly the way to go! IMO


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by tivoremedies _
> * specifically for series 2 Tivos and Directivos for like 60 bucks shipped. When I got it in the mail, I hooked it up and everything has worked fine ever since.
> 
> I have his email address if anyone is interested.*


The problem for me is that spending more than $20.00 for a 'ready to use' fix is making the D*TiVo more expensive then it's worth to me. For the price D*TiVo was offered, it was more convenient then buying a new VCR, and a lot less expensive than buying a DVD recorder, to replace my VCR that decided one day to stop working. The duel tuners was a good incentive. But now I'm rethinking everything. For the costs involved, buying a new VCR and using one of my old D*TV receivers and TVs with it seems more cost effective. I'm very leery about spending more money and the fix not working to my expectations. At this point I'm not into building/configuring a workaround.
I maybe interested in the guy you bought your modem from since it is the cheapest price I've heard of for a ready to use setup.
How long have you been using this setup you have? Have you tried manually making connections with a lot of success?


----------



## qposner

I would appreciate some info on this guy as well. If we have a ready to go otion, I would be interested.


----------



## pigvig

Me too!!! I have a DSR7000 and this seems to be the only solution (until v4 software).


----------



## tivoremedies

> _Originally posted by Don_Corneo _
> *The problem for me is that spending more than $20.00 for a 'ready to use' fix is making the D*TiVo more expensive then it's worth to me. For the price D*TiVo was offered, it was more convenient then buying a new VCR, and a lot less expensive than buying a DVD recorder, to replace my VCR that decided one day to stop working. The duel tuners was a good incentive. But now I'm rethinking everything. For the costs involved, buying a new VCR and using one of my old D*TV receivers and TVs with it seems more cost effective. I'm very leery about spending more money and the fix not working to my expectations. At this point I'm not into building/configuring a workaround.
> I maybe interested in the guy you bought your modem from since it is the cheapest price I've heard of for a ready to use setup.
> How long have you been using this setup you have? Have you tried manually making connections with a lot of success? *


to me, there is no comparison as far as tivo and vcr. : ) Tivo is awsome in the respect that it learns what type of programming you like the more you use it. Ive been using my setup for just over 7 mos. Any manual connects that I have made have gone through sucessfully. (I usually just let the tivo do its thing, though)

I got permission from Ryan M.(the tivo modem guy) to post his email address for you guys who are interested: [email protected]


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by tivoremedies _
> *to me, there is no comparison as far as tivo and vcr. : ) Tivo is awsome in the respect that it learns what type of programming you like the more you use it. Ive been using my setup for just over 7 mos. Any manual connects that I have made have gone through sucessfully. (I usually just let the tivo do its thing, though)
> 
> I got permission from Ryan M.(the tivo modem guy) to post his email address for you guys who are interested: [email protected] *


Thanks for the help. I sent an email requesting the info about the modem setup.

I've had the unit for only a month, but like the D*TV receiver I had (for about 6 months) with a similar suggestion list, it rarely picks shows I like.


----------



## strange_69

Ok, I bought an external modem, made the cable, plugged it in and now it can't get past negotating (sp-1). I can get it to work about half the time on my landline but only about 1 in 100 on Vonage. Is there an init string or something that I should do to my modem? I have a US Robotics Sportster 28800 Fax Modem and also a SupraFaxModem 288 (which I am using cause it looks better). Is it also possible that some dial in numbers work better than others? If so, please post trouble free numbers so that I can try. Thanks everyone.


----------



## cactus46

What is the model # of the TiVo? Dialing prefixes vary. Since you have Vonage, do you care about the area code? If not, I can give you my access number in Phoenix. 

John


----------



## strange_69

Hughes Series 2.


----------



## strange_69

Also, it appears that I have the same modem that weak knees uses (US Robotics) if anyone could let me know the dip switch/init string setup I would be greatly appreciative. Thank you.


----------



## Neutron

I apologise if this has been discussed before, but is there any way to get a Directivo to use the USB ports or is it hopeless? I would like to, when I get mine, connect it to my wireless LAN.


----------



## cactus46

The switch settings on my USR 33.6 Sportster Faxmodem are 2, 4, 6 are up (off) and the rest are down (on).

AT&D0 [this is a zero, not the letter 'O']
AT&H0 
AT&I0
AT&R1
AT&W0
AT&W1

You can find out more about these commands in your modem manual or in the following thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66115&highlight=voip.

A couple of the above AT commands didn't take with my Sportster but were compensated by the above manual switch settings.

In the HDVR I have a dialing prefix of ',*99,#396' [without the ' '] and the dialed number 1-602-528-4765 [includes the 1-area code-7 digit #].

What is your bandwidth setting on the Vonage site under 'Features'?

I hope this helps and if you have any questions, please let me know.

John

Edit: original post had the 'off/on' definition reversed. I had a 50-50 chance of getting it right!  I'm sorry if this has inconvenienced anyone.


----------



## cactus46

> _Originally posted by Neutron _
> *I apologise if this has been discussed before, but is there any way to get a Directivo to use the USB ports or is it hopeless? I would like to, when I get mine, connect it to my wireless LAN. *


You may want to do a search on on your model # and LAN such as HDVR2, or DirecTiVo and network. It seems that I read where the kernel can be hacked to enable the LAN?

John


----------



## strange_69

Thanks cactus46, I'll try those settings when I get home from work. Do you happen to know what functions those dip switch setting correspond to? Mine is a USR 288 Sportster and I don't know if they are the same.


----------



## cactus46

strange_69,

You can verify that your switches are the same as mine on page 165 of 195 at this link: http://www.usr.com/support/s-modem/s-modem-docs/sport336.pdf

I believe the switches provide the same respective functions on both external modems. Also on my previous post about the switches, the direction was correct up and down but 'on' and 'off' were incorrect. See the note above the switch settings in the manual referenced in the link above if you are confused. 

Also, note the physical switch settings overide any of the same keyboard input switch settings.

John


----------



## strange_69

Thanks cactus46
Your posts were very helpful.


----------



## Don_Corneo

> _Originally posted by Neutron _
> *I apologise if this has been discussed before, but is there any way to get a Directivo to use the USB ports or is it hopeless? I would like to, when I get mine, connect it to my wireless LAN. *


The USB ports are not usable on D*TiVo units, yet. :down:
If you are having trouble making TiVo daily calls, review posts above and on other threads on how to get around this problem.
D*TiVo is only on TiVo software version 3.1 (newest). To use the USB ports, you most have version 4.0 or later (Version 5.0 newest for SA units). Contact both D*TV and TiVo and let them know you want TiVo software version 4.0 (or later) made available to D*TiVo users. TiVo must make the software available to D*TV and D*TV must test it for compatibility with the D*TV access cards (D*TV says the TiVo software is tied into the access cards). The more D*TV users get on both TiVo and D*TV, the sooner we will have networking availability (This is *NOT* HMO).
HMO and networking availability are two separate things. HMO uses the networking via USB, but you *do not* need HMO to use networking via USB. You can make your daily TiVo calls and get upgrades via the Internet without signing up for HMO.


----------



## Yamboo28

What about for SD-DVR40? Vonage saids to use #34.
Has anyone tried this with a Directv Series 2 Tivo?

Thanks


----------



## baskerj

Doesn't work on mine...


----------



## baskerj

Doesn't work on mine...


----------



## Sentinal

Great idea!
I'm curious, how would I wire if I get a DB25 shell and go straight to the headphone (serial) jack? I'm assuming this can be done. I can't get a DB25 to RJ45 connector at my local radio snatch
Thanks!
~Sentinal


----------



## bonscott87

> _Originally posted by Yamboo28 _
> *What about for SD-DVR40? Vonage saids to use #34.
> Has anyone tried this with a Directv Series 2 Tivo?
> 
> Thanks *


The "slow down" code only works on Series 1 units. It's disabled on Series 2 units.


----------



## Sentinal

So I have run into a snag. I have created the cable although I didn't use the DB25 to RJ45 thingy. I went straight from the DB25 to the serial jack. I have a 3COM 33.6 Sportster with dips 2, 4 and 6 up. The call goes out and connects but stalls at the "Negotiation" portion. Is it safe to assume that there is a flaw in how the modem is setup? It would seem that if the modem connection gets established that the failure is in the modem setup. My Vonage bandwidth is set to maximum. I have the Cisco ATA behind a Linksys BEFW11S4 and a 3COM 3CR29220 cable modem.
Thanks
~Sentinal


----------



## cactus46

If you are getting the modem to dial, Sentinal, that is a good first step! Since you are getting the TiVo to talk to the modem, then it is probably the modem setup codes or the 'Dialing Prefix'. What is the model # of your TiVo? Different models require different setup strings, mostly to slow the modem down. Tell us what dial prefix you are using?

Did you enter the 'AT&' codes with a computer?

Give us some feedback and we can go from there.

John



> _Originally posted by Sentinal _
> *So I have run into a snag. I have created the cable although I didn't use the DB25 to RJ45 thingy. I went straight from the DB25 to the serial jack. I have a 3COM 33.6 Sportster with dips 2, 4 and 6 up. The call goes out and connects but stalls at the "Negotiation" portion. Is it safe to assume that there is a flaw in how the modem is setup? It would seem that if the modem connection gets established that the failure is in the modem setup. My Vonage bandwidth is set to maximum. I have the Cisco ATA behind a Linksys BEFW11S4 and a 3COM 3CR29220 cable modem.
> Thanks
> ~Sentinal *


----------



## Sentinal

Hey thanks for the reply.
I have a Hughes HDVR2.
I did not enter any AT commands manually into the modem.
I'm using the dialing prefix ,#396,1
I've seen other people use ,#319 but that won't connect to the external modem.
I'm not using the RCA phone thingys - too much noise on the line and I'm running a phone cord which is maybe 4 feet long.

~Sentinal


----------



## cactus46

Hi Sentinal,

Mine is an HDVR2, also. My 'Set Dial Prefix' is ',*99,#396' and my 'Set Dial-in number' is '1-602-528-4765'. It works almost every time. Set your Dial-in # wherever you want if you have unlimited dialing on Vonage.

The length of your phone cord is not an issue. Also, with a computer connected to the serial port of the modem before connecting to the TiVo, enter the following:

AT&D0 [this is a zero, not the letter 'O']
AT&H0 
AT&I0
AT&R1
AT&W0
AT&W1

If anything here needs clarifying, let us know.

John


----------



## Sentinal

THanks for that
I was under the impression that with dip 7 down (loading factory as opposed to NVRAM defaults) any AT codes wouldn't work but I'll give it a shot.
Thanks again
~Sentinal


----------



## dallas4u

Just thought I would reply as I wasn't able to get my DTivo unit to call out for around 30 days on Vonage using the internal modem. I couldn't choose another number from the list as it needed to dial out to receive new numbers, and I couldn't get it to dial, so that was a no-go.

Weaknees.com wants something like $80 just for the external modem kit, not including the cable, so I started looking. Not wanting to make my own cable, Hyperterm into the modem and change strings (although I am in IT and know how to do this), I came across this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=11725&sspagename=STRK:MEBWN:IT&rd=1

I bid, won, received the package, plugged in the cable to the modem, turned it on, dialed out, and everything connected just fine. The dip switches on the modem are already configured, so you only need to chage the prefix on the DTivo. I changed the prefix to ,#319,1 (I added the one because I couldn't change the local dialing number to use a 1 then area code without first dialing out to obtain a new list of numbers). After dialing out, it obtain the new numbers for my area, and I then changed the way DTivo dials to dial the 11 digit code, then changes the prefix to just ,#314... and everything works fine.

I tried a few other prefixes like ,#311 = 115k ,#356 = 56k ,#319 = 19.2k ,#314 = 14.4k ,#396 = 9600 ... I could get ,#311 to work, but I'm not sure about its stability. ,#319 seems to work best so far, and has worked EVERYTIME I have forced a call.

Anyway... just passing this info on. The guy doesn't have any modem kits on auction right now, but his email addy is [email protected], and I think he always has stuff available.


----------



## Sentinal

OK so I got the RS232C cable and entered the commands into hyperterminal as suggested.
Unplugged from power, etc and stuck it on the back of my TiVO.
Plugged power, serial cable and phone back in.
Set dips to 2, 4 and 6 up
Lights CS and TR are on when applying power.
After connecting and going to "Connecting" mode, CS, TR, CD and ARQ/FAX lights come on, along with some RD and TD activity.
Still getting hung up at "Negotiating"

ATI4 returns:
ATI4 - U.S. Robotics 33600 Fax Settings...
B0 E0 F1 M1 Q0 V1 X1 Y0
BAUD=115200 PARITY=N WORDLEN=8
DIAL=TONE ON HOOK CID=0
&A1 &B0 &C1 &D0 &G0 &H0 &I0 &K1
&M4 &N0 &P0 &R1 &S0 &T5 &U0 &Y1 
S00=000 S01=000 S02=043 S03=013 S04=010 S05=008 S06=002
S07=060 S08=002 S09=006 S10=014 S11=070 S12=050 S13=000
S15=000 S16=000 S18=000 S19=000 S21=010 S22=017 S23=019
S25=005 S27=000 S28=008 S29=020 S30=000 S31=128 S32=002
S33=000 S34=000 S35=000 S36=014 S38=000 S39=000 S40=001
S41=000 S42=000

LAST DIALED #: 

ATI5 returns:
ATI5 - U.S. Robotics 33600 Fax NVRAM Settings...
Template Y0
DIAL=TONE B0 F1 M1 X4
BAUD=19200 PARITY=N WORDLEN=8
&A3 &B1 &G0 &H0 &I0 &K1 &M4 &N0
&P0 &R1 &S0 &T5 &U0 &Y1
S00=001 S02=043 S03=013 S04=010 S05=008 S06=002 S07=060
S08=002 S09=006 S10=014 S11=070 S12=050 S13=000 S15=000
S19=000 S21=010 S22=017 S23=019 S25=005 S27=000 S28=008
S29=020 S30=000 S31=128 S32=002 S33=000 S34=000 S35=000
S36=014 S38=000 S39=000 S40=001 S41=000 S42=000

Template Y1
DIAL=TONE B0 F1 M1 X4
BAUD=19200 PARITY=N WORDLEN=8
&A3 &B1 &G0 &H0 &I0 &K1 &M4 &N0
&P0 &R1 &S0 &T5 &U0 &Y1
S00=001 S02=043 S03=013 S04=010 S05=008 S06=002 S07=060
S08=002 S09=006 S10=014 S11=070 S12=050 S13=000 S15=000
S19=000 S21=010 S22=017 S23=019 S25=005 S27=000 S28=008
S29=020 S30=000 S31=128 S32=002 S33=000 S34=000 S35=000
S36=014 S38=000 S39=000 S40=001 S41=000 S42=000

STORED PHONE #0: 
#1: 
#2: 
#3: 

This is starting to get a tad frustrating.
What could I possible be doing wrong?

~Sentinal


----------



## cactus46

What dial prefix and what is your dialed number that you have set up, Sentinal?

John


----------



## Sentinal

I've tried dialing prefixes:
#,396,1
#,314,1 (wouldn't connect to the modem)
#,319,1

I'm using an access number in the 253 area code but since I'm not at home I couldn't tell you exactly. I will post once I get the exact number.

Thanks again!
~Sentinal


----------



## Sentinal

OK so the number I'm dialing is (253) 561-0258
I attempted to update my list of local numbers this morning to a different area code but it still gets hung up while Negotiating.
Since we're talking here about the modem's ability to connect to the remote site, is it possible there is a flaw in my cable or is it more than likely a modem setting error?
Thanks again
~Sentinal


----------



## cactus46

If these are the actual dialing prefixes you are trying to use, I doubt that your modem will work.

Try my dialing prefix. ',#396' [without the ' ' ] and my 'Set Dial-in number' is '1-602-528-4765'. It works almost every time. It appears that the # and the , are reversed in your example? This string tells TiVo to dial out using an external modem at 9600 baud. If you use a comma at the end of the ',#396', the comma adds a 2 second pause but Vonage doesn't seem to care. 

The with the Dial-in number make sure it has the 1+area code+7 digit number.



> _Originally posted by Sentinal _
> *I've tried dialing prefixes:
> #,396,1
> #,314,1 (wouldn't connect to the modem)
> #,319,1
> 
> I'm using an access number in the 253 area code but since I'm not at home I couldn't tell you exactly. I will post once I get the exact number.
> 
> Thanks again!
> ~Sentinal *


----------



## Sentinal

I actually had fat fingers when I wrote that one. I am in fact using ,#319 or ,#396.
I made a second cable just now and it made no difference. Still gets stuck Negotiating - even when trying to get a list of new local numbers.
With the software rev I have, it seems I can't specify the dial-in number and can't change the number to have a "1" prefix so that's the reason why I set it up like ,#396,1 or ,#319,1
If it would help, sometimes I find listening to the modem tones says a lot about what's going on. I could record it and post it if that would help determine where the problem is.
Thanks again
~Sentinal


----------



## Neutron

Not sure if this has been suggested or not, but couldn't you just plug the dtivo into the FAX line of the digital phone adaptor?


----------



## cactus46

What version of software is on your HDVR2, Sentinal? 

You might try setting the modem to factory defaults and re-enter the 'AT&' codes and leave the switch settings with 2,4,6 up and the rest down. Clear out the registers in the modem by setting to factory defaults.

I doubt that I could tell much by listening to a recording of the modem audio but perhaps there are some here who could?

John


----------



## astribli

According to Vonage, the fax line is just another phone connection routing through a separate number so it doesn't tie up your voice line. Uses the same digitizing method as the voice line, meaning is is still limited to 9600 or 14400, depending on quality of the Internet connection. I have even had some fax problems on rare occasions.

One thing I have found extremely curious is that I get more reliable tivo modem daily calls via vonage when plugging in the vonage adapter to my router/firewall than directly connecting it to the cable modem, which is what they recommend. If I plug Vonage into my cable modem, then the router into vonage, it drops the tivo call about 1 out of every 3. If I plug my router into the cable modem, then Vonage into the router, it might drop one out of 100 or more. Wierd, but who cares, it works! Just love that $16.95 phone bill (total including fees, taxes, etc.) for 500 minutes anywhere in US and Canada!



> _Originally posted by Neutron _
> *Not sure if this has been suggested or not, but couldn't you just plug the dtivo into the FAX line of the digital phone adaptor? *


----------



## Sentinal

My software version on the HDVR2 is 3.0.1-01-2-151
I'll see if I can find out how to reset the registers to factory default and go from there.
Thanks again John!
~Sentinal


----------



## cactus46

Hi Sentinal,

After giving some thought to your situation, perhaps part of the problem is your Dialing Prefix? ,#319,1 Since the TiVo to get the local numbers for you will dial a 1-800 # for you, could it be that you are actually dialing 11-800-xxx-xxxx? This will be the call to get your numbers for the specific area code. It is just another thought before I look at your modem's registers! 

John


----------



## Sentinal

John, when I dial out for local numbers, I change the dialing prefix to ,#319 so I don't get a double 1. When I do a test call, I add the ,1 back in there.
Good thought though
~Sentinal


----------



## cactus46

I dumped my modem registers and it looks almost identical to yours, Sentinal. Regarding the switch 7 issue, I'm not quite sure why it works in the 'on' position. Or for that matter why save the NVRAM settings if a re-power causes the modem to use a generic template? Maybe I'm just lucky? 
Good luck and let us know how things work out. You have a lot of patience.

John


----------



## deltwalrus

Can we get back to a possibly simpler solution that may be at hand?



> _Originally posted by gfoulks _
> *Maybe you should try to connect through Vonage first before trying to mess around with the external modem. From what I'm hearing the new ATA's are now able to make the calls now....
> 
> I'll know more later this week when my ATA arrives and I set it up. *


I'd like the community's opinion: Which Vonage ATAs work out-of-the-box with DirecTiVo (mine's a HDVR2, BTW), and which don't? What is your setup (i.e., ATA plugged into home wiring, directly to TiVo, etc.) We may be trying to re-invent the wheel here, if Vonage has already solved this problem for us. Not that this is very likely, but I saw a glimmer of hope in posts like gfoulks'. Any idea if the new ATAs work?!


----------



## dallas4u

I, too, have a HDVR2, and the newer Motorola ATA with Vonage. I also have the main POTs line coming in disconnected from the phone wiring, and the ATA plugeed in. I tried for weeks to get the DTivo to dial out using every trick I could find on this forum, and nothing would work.

I went with the external modem and it works every time now.

I have heard people say they can get the internal modem to dial out with the newer Motorola ATAs... but it never worked for me. I guess YMMV on this, but I think it is more often than not that the newer ATA still won't work with the DTivo internal modem. Again, YMMV on this.


----------



## k2ue

I just received the "c" download this morning via PPP over Serial on my HDV2 -- very fast and smooth. It has been an excellent dial-in substitute for this Vonage user. Those interested should search on "PPP" and "Serial".


----------



## deltwalrus

Good info, k2ue, but my TiVo is nowhere near my PC, so back to my original question: Who has had success using the Vonage ATA out of the box, what have you done, and what is your setup? I'm not trying to dismiss your suggestion, but that is discussed in length (and exhaustively) in other threads.


----------



## aristoBrat

AFAIK, nobody has.

Some folks have had the DTV call work OK (and think everything is fine), but when the TiVo call is made, it fails.

The only solution in this thread has been the external modems and PPP. 

I haven't seen any solution on the Vonage forums either.


----------



## deltwalrus

I see that auction you referred to, dallas4u. I think I have all that stuff, except for the TiVo serial cable. Does the particular model of modem matter? The one I have laying around at home is an old US Robotics 56k modem, not sure of the model #.


----------



## ChromeAce

Dump Vonage. If you wanna save money for real, get a TurboNet in your TiVos so they can do their daily calls over the Internet directly. As for PPV, use DirecTV's website. It's free, and will save you some money. As for voice calls, use your cell phone.

I got Vonage over a year ago when no one else had it. It was cool. But I knew that converting a digital signal to analog so it could be carried acoustically on a digital network was insane. I got my T60s to call in a few times just to succeed at the challenge. I think I used ,#096 to force 9600bps.

DirecTV doesnt check caller ID (ANI) records anymore to see where the receivers are calling from unless you raise suspicion. I have 10 receivers in 2 different states (at 2 homes) both under one account in one city, all have access to the local channels of my home city. None call in, I order PPV on the web, and the DirecTiVos connect via broadband.


----------



## deltwalrus

Thanks for the advice, but I think I'll keep Vonage, since I'm paying a third of what I paid SBC. And the TiVo calls are local calls, so how do you figure that makes any difference?

But I digress ...

If anyone has extra parts for this external modem setup, please PM me.


----------



## ChromeAce

> _Originally posted by deltwalrus _
> *Thanks for the advice, but I think I'll keep Vonage, since I'm paying a third of what I paid SBC. And the TiVo calls are local calls, so how do you figure that makes any difference?
> 
> But I digress ...
> 
> If anyone has extra parts for this external modem setup, please PM me. *


1/3 of SBC is still 100% too much if you don't need it. One less bill to pay. Use your cell phone for voice calls.


----------



## deltwalrus

... isn't this a TiVo board?


----------



## astribli

Yup, and we are discussing using Tivo with Vonage phone service.....



> _Originally posted by deltwalrus _
> *... isn't this a TiVo board?  *


----------



## deltwalrus

...not whether I should switch all my calls to my cell phone, which I may or may not have. Let's stay on topic.

So to summarize, the consensus seems to be that external modems are hit and miss, using the bare Vonage setup with no modification is nearly always unsuccessful, and going through a TiVoNet or other LAN method is easiest.


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by deltwalrus _
> *
> So to summarize, the consensus seems to be that external modems are hit and miss, using the bare Vonage setup with no modification is nearly always unsuccessful, and going through a TiVoNet or other LAN method is easiest. *


I've found (as I think others have reported) that pay-per-view calls seem to go thru OK on Vonage, even though the daily calls won't. Is there consensus on that?


----------



## bonscott87

My HDVR2 dials out to DirecTV just fine to report PPV and or keep my NFL Sunday Ticket on that box. But it doesn't dial out to Tivo obviously. But again, YMMV and it's possible that yours won't connect to DirecTV.


----------



## astribli

Just the opposite. Using my external US Robotics 28.8 modem works like a charm every time with Vonage.



> _Originally posted by deltwalrus _
> *...not whether I should switch all my calls to my cell phone, which I may or may not have. Let's stay on topic.
> 
> So to summarize, the consensus seems to be that external modems are hit and miss, using the bare Vonage setup with no modification is nearly always unsuccessful, and going through a TiVoNet or other LAN method is easiest. *


----------



## dallas4u

> _Originally posted by deltwalrus _
> *If anyone has extra parts for this external modem setup, please PM me. *


My dip switches on my external USR 33.6 modem are set up like the following:

1.\/ 2./\ 3.\/ 4./\ 5.\/ 6./\ 7./\ 8.\/

To recap, that's 1-down, 2-up, 3-down, 4-up, 5-down, 6-up, 7-up, 8-down.

Here's an interesting development. It's had no problems dialing out for around a month... until yesterday. I tried forcing a call (as I don't keep a phone line plugged in 24/7). It dialed out, connected, and started downloading. It looks like it's trying to download something large ("C" maybe?) as it stays connected, downloading dor around 15 minutes... then the "Phone in Use" light on my phone goes off. The status still shows "Downloading" on the DTivo, and "Phone in Use" on the DTivo as well for another minute or two, then I get the dreaded connection failed, call interrupted error. I tried 4-5 times and got the same error lastnight and this morning.

Not too sure what to do now but keep trying.


----------



## wolftroy1

I'm having the same problem. I'm not too concerned at this point though. It will make the test calls with no problems but will not keep connected for a long period of time.


----------



## Rombaldi

> _Originally posted by SonyPlanet _
> *Dump Vonage. If you wanna save money for real, get a TurboNet in your TiVos so they can do their daily calls over the Internet directly *


Soon as you figure out how to put a TurboNet card in a HDVR2, ya'll let us know, 'k?


----------



## cactus46

A few weeks ago my stand-alone began experiencing problems dialing in with Vonage. An idea occurred to me about reducing some of the delay in the call by calling an access number in NYC, 212 area code. Since I'm using Vonage with 500 minutes a month, using an out of area number isn't a major consideration.

So far all of my calls for the past few days have been completing about 90% again. If you want the 212 access number, just ask. My HDVR2 is doing ok on the external modem dialing in on a local number.

John



> _Originally posted by dallas4u _
> *
> 
> Here's an interesting development. It's had no problems dialing out for around a month... until yesterday. I tried forcing a call (as I don't keep a phone line plugged in 24/7). It dialed out, connected, and started downloading. It looks like it's trying to download something large ("C" maybe?) as it stays connected, downloading dor around 15 minutes... then the "Phone in Use" light on my phone goes off. The status still shows "Downloading" on the DTivo, and "Phone in Use" on the DTivo as well for another minute or two, then I get the dreaded connection failed, call interrupted error. I tried 4-5 times and got the same error lastnight and this morning.
> 
> Not too sure what to do now but keep trying. *


----------



## pigvig

> _Originally posted by tivoremedies _
> *I got permission from Ryan M.(the tivo modem guy) to post his email address for you guys who are interested: [email protected] *


I ordered a cable from Ryan, but I can't get it to work. When I try to dial out (using prefix ,#319) the modem blinks a couple of times but then fails.

I sent Ryan several emails but no response. His website seems to be offline as well. Do you have any additional contacts for him?

thanks,


----------



## wolftroy1

Trying the suggestion of cactus46 I set my dial in number to Baltimore, MD (I live in Tacoma, WA). Prior to this I had software version 3.0.0, after a succesful early morning call and next day reboot, I now have software version 3.1.1b. 
So it seems best to long distance the call with Vonage.


----------



## pigvig

Update: I finally got the modem to dial by setting the #1 dip switch low (down). There was no problem with the cable. FWIW, I took it apart and inspected it - very professional product.

Subsequently, I had reprogrammed the modem (connected to COM2 on my PC with Hyperterminal connected directly to COM2) using these codes:

AT&R1
AT&S0
AT&N10
AT&U6
AT&W0

At first, this setup worked over my POTS line, but now seems to disconnect as it is negotiating a connection (both Vonage and POTS).

A friend with Vonage had to get a setting on his account modifyed to work with his ADT security system. The setting is "packetization period" and the value is 10ms. This was late last night, and I have not had the opportunity to do any more testing.

Boy how I wish I could just network this machine....


----------



## Lenco

Ever since 3.1.1.c was introduced into the pipeline last month my unit could not complete a call successfully. Prior to this it would complete approximately 80% of the calls. Coincidence? I was still running 3.1.1.b.

After some deliberation I decided to make the serial cable using instructions found in this thread (Thank You!) and connected it to a spare US Robotics 56k modem.

My first test was a bit confusing. I made the cable, connected it to the unit and tried a test call. Every time it went Off Hook and heard the dial tone it would just stop and never dial.

I re-examine the cable and found it to be correct. I started the test process again and this time I picked up on the fact that I was hearing the Stuttering dial tone. Meaning a voice-mail message was waiting for my intervention.

I took care of this new message. Repeating the test process I heard the Solid dial tone. This time the modem dialed properly, connected and life is good again.

I did all of this about two weeks ago. Finally, today I received the 3.1.1.c update. It took many calls, approx 12 to finish the download but it worked!

Thanks to all for the information, reading and entertainment!

I also noted that TechTV had planned on having a host on talking about TiVO. Their web site made reference to this forum, very cool! 
:up:


----------



## pigvig

I tested the modem again tonight, and it is still disconnecting during the dialing process - right when the "negotiation" gets to the static sounding part. This happens on both POTS and Vongage, so I think this is a modem or Tivo issue.

Anybody got any ideas???

FWIW, my DSR-7000 was upgraded to 3.1.1c a few days ago.


----------



## Lenco

> Anybody got any ideas???


Do you have access to another modem? Just for Shxts & Grins to test?

Don't want to see you beat up yourself just yet without testing!


----------



## pigvig

Yes, I have another. I just need to reprogram it and test.

Thanks!


----------



## PrimusSucks

Any FWD (freeworlddialup) success stories?

They let you call 1-800 numbers without any plan. I tried yesterday, no success though.


----------



## cactus46

I'm glad that using an NE Coast access number worked for you, wolftroy. My reasoning for using NYC was because I figured that the Vonage main switch was in or around Edison, NJ. Using a local Phoenix access number would introduce twice as much delay since the call would have to go through twice as many routers/switches to go from Phoenix via the Internet, to NJ, and then back to the Phoenix local access number.

And therefore, using a number close to NJ would eliminate much of delay introduced by the Internet.

Just my theory. 

John



> _Originally posted by wolftroy1 _
> *Trying the suggestion of cactus46 I set my dial in number to Baltimore, MD (I live in Tacoma, WA). Prior to this I had software version 3.0.0, after a succesful early morning call and next day reboot, I now have software version 3.1.1b.
> So it seems best to long distance the call with Vonage. *


----------



## pigvig

Are you saying/thinking that Vonage calls in Phoenix travel through the internet to a POTS switch in New York?


----------



## cactus46

All calls made on Vonage travel via the internet to Vonage's main switch which I believe is in New Jersey. How it goes from the Vonage switch on to the Public Switched Telephone Network, PSTN, I don't know.

However, using Vonage to make the TiVo Daily Call using a local Phoenix number would at the very least route over the Internet to NJ and either via the PSTN or over the Internet back to the local Phoenix access number. The receive data from TiVo would then travel to the local access number back to the Vonage switch and come back over the Internet to my TiVo.

These delays caused by the Internet are tough for 56k modems with send and receive data. So by cutting the distance traveled by the Daily Call and slowing modems down with the external modems, for instance, many of us have found success with Vonage. Overall, slower external modems are more tolerant of the Vonage/Internet delays. My HDVR successfully completes its calls with a USR 33.6 external modem and the local Phoenix access number.

And on my series 1 TiVo after it quit working with local Phoenix numbers with its internal modem and then trying with the NYC number, it began completing its calls again. There are so many variables on Internet connections though, it is hard to say that one size fits all.

I hope this overly simplified explanation is reasonably clear?

John



> _Originally posted by pigvig _
> *Are you saying/thinking that Vonage calls in Phoenix travel through the internet to a POTS switch in New York? *


----------



## pigvig

Yes, the clarification helped. I had no idea Vonage had only one main switch into the POTS/PSTN.

BTW/FYI - I tried another modem today (56k instead of a 28.8) and my calls are working now! Hopefully this ordeal is behind me.

Now I just need to replace the 56k modem I borrowed from a friend


----------



## qposner

I have my external modem set-up and ready to go. It will dial out to the access # programed into the DTivo, but I get a "you've reached a disconnected message". Therefore, I cannot connect to anything. Does anyone know an access # I can put in? If so, how do I change the faulty one already there? 

Thanks,
Quinn


----------



## qposner

OK, I got it to dial out and connect (I was putting a ,#319,1360" and got rid of the ",1360" (area code). Anyhow, it has sat on "negotiating" for 5 minutes now. How long does it take to get the local #'s????


----------



## pigvig

I had this happen once. For some reason the call just got stuck. I reset the modem, waited for the Tivo to time out, tried again and it worked.

I bet most Tivos dial out multiple times to complete calls sometimes.


----------



## qposner

Yeah, it finally connected and I received my local #'s. I tried to force 2 daily calls and it will not connect stating it is still dealing with the last call and then goes into "Housekeeping" mode. It had a call scheduled for 7:15pm PST but it ailed. Another one is set for 12:15 tonight. I guess I will see how that goes tomorrow morning.


----------



## qposner

I am using #319 for the external modem setting. Is there another setting that will help it continue to negotiate? While I can easily complete a test call, my daily calls are not going through and I cannot force a daily call. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Quinn


----------



## Lenco

Quinn,

I assume that since you are posting in this thread that you are using Vonage.

Have you checked the bandwith setting on your Vonage account? Set it to maximum.

Also, have you tried different TiVo phone numbers? If using Vonage, long distance should not matter.

Make sure that the number being dialed always starts with the number 1, ie, 1-123-456-7890. this is an option when you select a new dialing number.

Remove all but the ,#319 from the dialing options.


----------



## qposner

I just bumped it up to the highest bw setting. I'll try to force a call later tonight to make sure the change takes place.

Thanks for the advice Lenco.

Quinn


----------



## qposner

Well, the BW is set as high as possible but I still cannot complete a daily call. Its gets about 30min into its download before I get a "call interrupted message". I have tried various other area codes, but with the same result.
Any further thoughts/insights? 
Thanks,
Quinn


----------



## Lenco

Hang in there Quinn!

I just went through the same thing!

I took me most of an afternoon to get that download to complete. Just keep making the daily call. I believe that each time you connect you get more and more of the download. It should be downloading 3.1.1c (if you are at 3.1.1b now). When complete you will see "Pending".

Do a restart, the software will automatically install.


----------



## cactus46

Quinn,

Try a slower modem speed with a Dial Prefix of ,#396. See if that will work better for you.

John



> _Originally posted by qposner _
> *Well, the BW is set as high as possible but I still cannot complete a daily call. Its gets about 30min into its download before I get a "call interrupted message". I have tried various other area codes, but with the same result.
> Any further thoughts/insights?
> Thanks,
> Quinn *


----------



## qposner

I MIGHT be in. When I awoke this am, I checked the status. It said the system is "pending restart". I assume that means it downloaded everything and is waiting until 2am tonight to restart. Correct?

Thanks again,
Quinn


----------



## Lenco

Actually, you can restart anytime! No need to wait.


----------



## qposner

I assume a restart will retain all of my SP's, etc?


----------



## aristoBrat

Yup. The only thing that should happen after your restart is that you have a newer version of software than you did before you start. The process is supposed to be seamless for the average person (unlike us TiVo freaks that are always poking around the menus) -- they more than likely wouldn't even know that it happened.


----------



## ckelly5

For some sort of update on this sitch. I received the Mot ATA from vonage, and proceeded to hook up my Philips DSR704 to it. it tried to dial out, but no dice. I checked the vonage bandwidth setting, and tried several of the prefixes to no avail. For some reason the 9600 setting would appear to make the most progress, but would still give a "can not connect" error. I am going the route that dallas4u tried, and ordered an external kit from eksys.com. hopefully I will have that by the end of the week and can see how that works.


----------



## dallas4u

Just to give you an update... it seems my unit has been trying to download the C update for around a month now and nevers finishes. I can update dialing numbers and make test calls fine but never finish the daily call... I use to be able to, but now it seems it states "Failed... Call Interupted" after around 20 minutes after every call. I have tried changing the number to different numbers throughout Oregon, plus the 212 number posted earlier, and 972 in Texas.

I will keep trying, hoping eventually it will finish the download.


----------



## Lenco

dallas4u - " ... now it seems it states "Failed... Call Interrupted" after around 20 minutes after every call ..."

I went through the same thing dallas4u. It does not matter what phone number you use. I believe that every time you connect you get a little bit more of the software update. Eventually it WILL complete. When it does you will see "Pending system restart", or something similar.

I manually forced the call, waited for it to time out, just like you described, forced the call again. I repeated this until the download completed. You can then restart the unit so the update can install.

Hang in there and good luck.


----------



## Lenco

ckelly5,

I spent a lot of time trying different things to get it to work and finally relalized that it was a waste of time. A quick trip to the "Shack" and an hour later I had a working solution.

Don't forget to try slower modem speeds with a Dial Prefix of ,#396 or ,#319.


----------



## qposner

Dallas, I finally got everything working and it made its most recent weekly call with no problem. I am in Vancouver, WA (assuming you are in OR and thats why you are using OR #'s). I used a NY # and am not going to change anything. Just keep trying. It will work.


----------



## dallas4u

Yup, I'm in Portland, and I used the 212 (NY or somewhere in Baltimore?) a few times with the same problem. I didn't have a problem completing the daily calls before it began the LONG downloads (which I am assuming at the C update). I thought that it was downloading pieces of the update and over time would install them and state "Pending system restart", but after complete call attempts not failed ones.

I have been using ,#319 which I believe is 19.2k baud. I have tried ,#311, #396 and both dialed and connected but would still fail. I thought maybe the ,#311 would fail because it was trying to connect too high (I believe ,#311 is 115k), but it doesn't look like it matters.

I guess I'll change it to ,#396 for a while and see if it will make a difference.


----------



## qposner

#396 with the Vonage bandwith set to max is what I am using. The quality of my calls has not changed either when I am on the computer. 

Off topic, how did that new Multnomah County tax feel? ;-)


----------



## dallas4u

How did it feel? I feel like I want to move to Seattle!


----------



## ckelly5

well, after several attempts (and thinking that vonage was broken - turns out I had some of the key ports blocked via my router), I was able to get it working over vonage via the external modem. I am currently using the ,#319 setting, and it is downloading something big, hopefully the "C" upgrade. I have seen the "Call interrupted" message once already, and am using a 212 number (new york city) Time will tell as to if I get the "C" or not. All in all, mark this one a success via the external modem route.


----------



## pigvig

> _Originally posted by qposner _
> *#396 with the Vonage bandwith set to max is what I am using. *


What does #396 do?


----------



## cactus46

It slows the communications speed with the external modem to 9600 baud and the string should be ,#396. It won't work without the comma-pound-3-9-6.



> _Originally posted by pigvig _
> *What does #396 do? *


----------



## pigvig

On a series 1 unit right? I didn't think the modem slowdown codes work on series 2.


----------



## voodoovid

Just to confirm:

Tivo modem calls a LOCAL access number for all it's updates (and requires an external modem to work with Vonage)

Directv modem calls an 800 number to upload PPV etc (and doesn't require an external modem to work with Vonage)

Do I have it right (ie. Directv never uses LOCAL numbers)?

Thanks,

voodoovid


----------



## strange_69

Yes, you have it right. Just plug a phone cord from your Tivo to the phone connection on your external modem and then plug you external modem into your phone jack. Then use the info in this thread and you should be good to go. Since most VOIPs do not charge extra for long distance you can play around with phone numbers until you can find one that works


----------



## Sytar

Well with a bit of testing I found that I got my HDVR2 is the following:

First change the dialing prefix to be 1 - this is because Vonage needs 11 digit dialing.

Second add two pauses (a total of 4 seconds) by adding ",," to the Call Waiting Prefix - This gives the modem enough time to pick up before dialing.

Third change the Set Dial Tone Detection to OFF - This will allow the Tivo to attempt to dial even if it dosn't hear the specific tone that it expects for a dial tone.

That is all I needed. I didn't have to change any of the speeds or anything else. It worked fine.

Jerry T


----------



## dem0n2001

i have a direct tv tivo..(phillips)i have seen so many post with so many different ways (and tried a few already) can somebody post the best steps to using it with vonage.?


----------



## aristoBrat

Yeah, it would be cool to get a FAQ for this and have it stickied at the top of the forums...


----------



## chippyt

Sytar-

Is your solution without an external modem, just adding the 1 for 11 digit dialing, two commas and setting the Dial Tone Detection to OFF?

Has anyone else had luck with this?

I want to get Vonage, but the DirecTIVO issue and the fact that they don't have my area code are holding me back. If one or the other gets solved I may try it out.


----------



## Sytar

Well this is kind of a strange setup. I am not exactly sure how it works, but with one unit, my Sony T-60 it completed the call with the internal modem and those settings. With the HDVR2 it was a bit more touchy. I was able to complete the test call about 3/5 of the time, and have yet to complete the full call. I am going to set them all up on the phone line even though I know I don't need to, and see if they can make the phone call work at some time.

I really don't want to use an external modem at all, so I think I will go with no call then add another peice of hardware that I don't want.


----------



## ChiTownTimmay

I have the Moto ATA and hooked up a 33.6 external USR modem, i can dial out and connect but thats it. It will just sit there and make the annoying analog modem sounds and then disconnect. I'm not sure where to go with this. I took my Philips DVR704 over to a house with an analog line and completed the initial setup but in bringing it home and trying it out, no dice. QUESTION: For those of you who say you have used a different area code and number to dial since long distance service is included with Vonage, how did you get to change the number without having to put in the area code and having it dial the 800 number to search the database? Is that the only way? If thats the case then I'm dead in the water as well because I cannot complete a call.

I would imagine there has to be a fool-proof solution out there somewhere since it seems like a 50/50 ratio as to whether or not this works. Some people have absolutely no problem, and others, like myself, just cant get it to work. I do appreciate everyone's help thusfar though!


----------



## strange_69

Ok, here is the situation, I had a US Robotics External Modem hooked up and was able to make about half of my semi-daily calls successfully. I heard that getting a DSL Phone Filter would help but figured that I didn't need one since I was using a cable modem. Well, I was wrong. I figured "what the heck" one day while I was at Walmart and picked up a six dollar RCA DSL Phone Filter. I tried it out and things started to get better. So then I went to Radio Shack and bought a 2-line DSL Filter for $18s and tried it out. Better still. Just for S&Gs I took off the ,#319 dialing prefix and tried a test call. Jaw drop. It made it past the Dialing Phase!!! Next I plugged the filter into my DirecTiVo and made a successful test call!!! And then a successful daily call!!!!!!!!!!! I hope that this helps everyone.


----------



## ChiTownTimmay

So you were able to completely bypass the external modem and make successful phone calls thru the DTIVO using the DSL filter? And I'm curious as to why the 2 line filter....is there a significant difference between the one line and 2 line filter? Thanks!


----------



## skaeight

> _Originally posted by strange_69 _
> *Ok, here is the situation, I had a US Robotics External Modem hooked up and was able to make about half of my semi-daily calls successfully. I heard that getting a DSL Phone Filter would help but figured that I didn't need one since I was using a cable modem. Well, I was wrong. I figured "what the heck" one day while I was at Walmart and picked up a six dollar RCA DSL Phone Filter. I tried it out and things started to get better. So then I went to Radio Shack and bought a 2-line DSL Filter for $18s and tried it out. Better still. Just for S&Gs I took off the ,#319 dialing prefix and tried a test call. Jaw drop. It made it past the Dialing Phase!!! Next I plugged the filter into my DirecTiVo and made a successful test call!!! And then a successful daily call!!!!!!!!!!! I hope that this helps everyone. *


So does this mean that dtivo users no longer need an external modem? I'm very tempted to get a dtivo now. I currently have a SA, and no POTS line, just vonage.

It would be nice to be able to record 3 shows at once.


----------



## strange_69

> _Originally posted by ChiTownTimmay _
> *So you were able to completely bypass the external modem and make successful phone calls thru the DTIVO using the DSL filter? And I'm curious as to why the 2 line filter....is there a significant difference between the one line and 2 line filter? Thanks! *


Yes, I was able to get rid of my external modem. I don't have a good reason why I used the 2-line filter. I guess maybe because I though that it would be better but now that I think about it, that does not make sense since I do not have 2-lines. I don't think that this is a fix for everyone but, to me, it would be worth spending less than $20 to not have to use an external modem. Daily downloads are fast again.


----------



## ChiTownTimmay

Thanks for the feedback. I guess i'm more concerned about just getting it to complete its calls before I worry about the speed. I'm anxious to get home and try this out now, thanks again. Here's hopin.


----------



## strange_69

Please let me know....


----------



## vipergts450

Is it possible that this DSL Filter method will work on a Hughes HDVR2? If it does, I am immediately jumping ship to Vonage.

Thanks,
Mike

P.S. - I'm pretty new here, so I am unsure of how to tell what series Tivo I Have. I am assuming a series 2 because of the "2" in "HDVR2". I know i have software version 3.1.1c.


----------



## strange_69

HDVR2 is what I have. I am not making any guarantees either. I was just saying that the DSL Filter worked for me. The other option is using an external modem, of course. You might wait until some other people have tried it.


----------



## terminaldawn

Hi. 

This is my first post. I have been reading this forum for several days now and have searched this topic but however have not seen a clear answer any help would be appreciated.

Is there a way to get a Series 2 DirecTivo (SD-DVR40) to connect using Vonage WITHOUT the external modem and using a straight serial connection to my pc???

I just read a few posts also about how some people are using DSL filters, is this working for anyone else?

Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## farleyruskz

> _Originally posted by terminaldawn _
> *Is there a way to get a Series 2 DirecTivo (SD-DVR40) to connect using Vonage WITHOUT the external modem and using a straight serial connection to my pc???
> *


Yep - check out this link or search the forum for "serial PPP" for details.

http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/33.html


----------



## StephanWolf

I just now got Vonage, and have spent the last couple of days trying to get my Directivo to make a successful call. Thanks Strange_69 for your info, it has been a life saver. I got my Vonage ATA (Motorola) from Best Buy, and thought why not get a DSL Filter while I'm here to save some time. They had the Linksys BA2LF Ver. 2 DSL Filter. I got it to successfully do the Test Call once, and never got it to successfully do the Daily Update or Retrieve Local Numbers. I finall gave up and went to Radio Shack. I got the one line DSL Filter (Strange_69 has the 2 line Filter). It successfully made the first Test Call, but failed the first Daily Call. I tried the Test Call again, which succeded, and the tried the Daily Call again. This time is also succeded. I have not tried the Retrieve Local Numbers.
Here is my configuration

Directivo model: HDVR2
Software Version: 3.1.1c-01-2-151
Dialing Prefix: *70,*99,1918 (918 is my area code)

ADSL Filter: Radio Shack single line.

Vonage ATA: Motorola
Vonage Call Quality/Bandwidth is at highest setting.
ATA is behind a router. I had the ports forwarded, but this was interfering with my VPN connection, so I turned them off. Vonage is still working without any port forwarding.

Netgear 814 router.
Cox @Home Broadband Cable service.

Hope this helps. It is looking very promising.


----------



## terminaldawn

> _Originally posted by StephanWolf _
> *
> Dialing Prefix: *70,*99,1918 (918 is my area code)
> 
> *


*70 is to disable call waiting i know, what is *99 for??? Just wondering becuase i am curious if this has something to do with why it is working for you?


----------



## StephanWolf

Sets the ATA in fax mode.


----------



## skaeight

> _Originally posted by StephanWolf _
> *Sets the ATA in fax mode. *


Do you have to pay vonage for a fax line to use this?


----------



## CegaRazoR

Does anybody know what code or prefix should I set in my Dtivo RCA DVR 40, in able to work with vonage ip. 

Thank you very much....... 

CegaRazoR


----------



## CegaRazoR

how does it work DTivo DSR 6000 with ( VoIp ) on Internet Satellital Conection... it is posible..?? thanks


CegaRazoR


----------



## tivocat99

> _Originally posted by strange_69 _
> *I heard that getting a DSL Phone Filter would help but figured that I didn't need one since I was using a cable modem. Well, I was wrong. I figured "what the heck" one day while I was at Walmart and picked up a six dollar RCA DSL Phone Filter. I tried it out and things started to get better. So then I went to Radio Shack and bought a 2-line DSL Filter for $18s and tried it out. Better still. Just for S&Gs I took off the ,#319 dialing prefix and tried a test call. Jaw drop. It made it past the Dialing Phase!!! Next I plugged the filter into my DirecTiVo and made a successful test call!!! And then a successful daily call!!!!!!!!!!! I hope that this helps everyone. *


So just to confirm... you are running phone cord from DirecTiVO to DSL filter, then from DSL filter to phone jack/Vonage?


----------



## strange_69

At first I plugged the filter into my DirecTV Tivo, which worked. Then I tried plugging the filter directly into my MTA (Moto Box) which also worked.


----------



## astribli

Wow, I'm gonna have to try this. What an easy solution!


----------



## tivocat99

> _Originally posted by strange_69 _
> *At first I plugged the filter into my DirecTV Tivo, which worked. Then I tried plugging the filter directly into my MTA (Moto Box) which also worked. *


Thanks strange_69.... I saw your reply also under another thread where they were talking about plugging the DSL filter in backwards. Is that what you've done? Or does it work both ways for you?


----------



## Billy66

I plug it into the Dtivo backwards because I only have one to worry about. If you have multiple units, one filter can handle the entire house on the back of the MTA.


----------



## tivocat99

> _Originally posted by Billy66 _
> *I plug it into the Dtivo backwards because I only have one to worry about. If you have multiple units, one filter can handle the entire house on the back of the MTA. *


Backwards or forwards when hooked to the MTA? Or does it seem to matter? Thanks.


----------



## vipergts450

I don't think you can plug it into the ATA backwards.

If we're talking about standard DSL filters (the ones that have an RJ11 plug on one end, a wire from the jack to a small box with an RJ11 jack in it) then I think you would put the plug end into the ATA and then all your phones into the filter.


----------



## tivocat99

> _Originally posted by qposner _
> *I have all the phone jacks in my house wired for Vonage. I assume the wireless modem adapter is not necessary if I run a phone cord to a nearby jack (either from the DSR6000 or external 28.8 modem)? Let me know if I am missing something!
> 
> Thanks,
> Quinn *


Would appreciate any advice/input from those of you who have successfully connected Vonage to your existing telephone wiring. How complicated is this? What is the process? Seems like it would be the easiest way to accomplish DirecTiVO hookup AND get my Vonage to work with my alarm system. OK to email me direct at [email protected] . THANKS!


----------



## strange_69

Basically all you need to do is find where your POTS wires connect with your home phone wires and disconnect them. You could unplug outside in your junction box but just be aware that someone (telephone man) could plug the wire back in and cause damage to your MTA. Once you have disconnected from POTS then check the voltage on you home phone lines. If there is no voltage then you are good to go. All you have to do then is plug your MTA into you home phone lines. Hope that helps.


----------



## astribli

Well, what a disappointment. Tried both the single and dual DSL filters from Radio Shack to no avail.

Actually seems like it connects worse using the dual line filter.

Can pass the test call, but making the daily call either hanges up on Getting Account Status, or downloading messages.

Even tried using the filter with the external modem and it doesn't help reliability at all.

So, don't know what the DSL filter is doing for some of you but it isn't helping me at all.

What phone numbers are you dialing?

Was thinking that since Vonage has to first go over the Internet to their local site, then out to the various phone switches around the country, I wonder if it makes a difference in what phone number Tivo is calling. Maybe it is possible that some of you are dialing a phone number that is pretty close (distance and number of hops) to Vonage's main site. This would reduce the latency of the signal and therefore increase effective modem bandwidth.

Thoughts ?


----------



## astribli

Wow, no responses. That's sad.....


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by astribli _
> *Wow, no responses. That's sad..... *


There is nor reason the DSL filter SHOULD do anything, unless you have DSL (which a Vonage customer wouldn't have by definition -- if he did he would have a POTS line available). I can only speculate that some few portals have far better characteristics that other -- I'm using PPP at some effort and expense because I could find NO magic bullet at my location, including the use of external modems.


----------



## astribli

But others say it has helped them. Maybe due to quantization noise errors in Vonage's digitizer circuitry? Using a filter helps reduce the amount of noise on the line and therefore the better quality of digitizing an analog signal?


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by astribli _
> *But others say it has helped them. Maybe due to quantization noise errors in Vonage's digitizer circuitry? Using a filter helps reduce the amount of noise on the line and therefore the better quality of digitizing an analog signal? *


But when it helps in a non-reproducible way it illustrates that what was being helped is unusual and possibly unique to that case. An example would be induced spikes from being too close to a fluorescent balast -- a filter might help, but it is rare to have such spikes at a problematic level, and removing them doesn't affect the fundamental BW problems of modem-over-VOIP, but it might improve success at that one site.


----------



## astribli

Good point, probably just filtering out some noise. Still don't understand why the internal modem has problems in the first place. 

Since modems were invented, or thereabouts, they have always had the ability to ratchet down to slower speeds if there is too much noise or too many errors. What kind of modem is Tivo using that doesn't know how to do this well? I can't imagine it doesn't have that ability since they have to work in all parts of the country with possibly all sorts of outdated phone lines and equipment.

Why should using Vonage matter anyway. I send and receive faxes all the time via Vonage without any problems. So what if it is limited to 14.4 or 9.6 kbps. Since I am a Realtor, I sometimes fax 20-30 pages of stuff, that takes 45 minutes, using Vonage with no problems. Extremely rare that I lose the connection.

Just doesn't add up to me. There must be something funky with the tivo modem.


----------



## Wisegoat

1) Is anyone using Packet8?

They are the #2 company after Vonage. I have had both and other than a different ATA, both are the same. I was wondering if anyone has tried this over Packet 8's service.

2) Aren't the DSR6000's and the SD-DVR40's the same box, just different names? That is what Weaknees website says.

I would like to know, as I am sick of the nag screen. Plus I want the HD TiVo and this probably applies to it as well. I would also like to 3.1c update as well. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## voodoovid

pornogoat,

Packet8 does Not work with modems or faxes. As soon as it hears a modem connect signal, it disconnects.

I've talked to tech support, and they say the hope to have this service available "soon"......

BTW, I've found Vonage voice service to be far superior to Packet8 (which has way too many lost voice mails, and unexplained failure of phone to ring when called).

voodoovid


----------



## astribli

Voice quality of Vonage is the same or better than the local. People I talk to don't know the difference or in some cases said we sounded better than before. This thing with the modem and Tivo just doesn't add up though. Works with faxes just fine, but Tivo has a problem. Why ?


----------



## aristoBrat

A fax transmitting at 14.4kbps and a DTiVo modem trying to connect at 56kbps are entirely two different beasts.

They've had "We do not currently support DirecTV and TiVo connection through the Phone Adaptor. We anticipate a solution shortly." on their website forever.


----------



## Wisegoat

Packet 8 does have the occaisonal phone drop. They have upgraded their servers recently, so the Voice Quaility issues have pretty much gone away. Vonage doesn't have a number near me, so all of my calls were long distance and people had to call long distance to get me. So I cannot even try the modem idea? Oh well, maybe I will have to try Serial PPP.


----------



## valand_krisban

> _Originally posted by pornogoat _
> *Oh well, maybe I will have to try Serial PPP. *


Once you go to PPP, you'll never go back to the dialup or external modem.

I have DirecTivo #1 hooked to my PC via serial, but my DirecTivo #2 doesn't have a PC near it, so I'm moving both to serial over ethernet to PPP. The adapters I'm buying are http://www.neteon.net/prod.asp?p=18. There may be other brands and dealers, and I'm not endorsing this one in any way as I have no history with them or the actual product yet.

I've used similar adapters to hook HP-UX servers to Fanuc controllers on the shop floor over long fibre runs. They worked execellent. I hope these will work as good for the DirecTivos. Granted, this setup may seem like overkill, but they are cheaper than buying PC's, quieter than PCs, less bulky than PCs, and you will only need 1 PC stashed out of site/ear shot that can see all of the serial adapters and do the PPP. The adapters even have a Linux tty device driver in case you live outside the Gates world (I often do).


----------



## k2ue

> _Originally posted by valand_krisban _
> *Once you go to PPP, you'll never go back to the dialup or external modem.
> 
> I have DirecTivo #1 hooked to my PC via serial, but my DirecTivo #2 doesn't have a PC near it, so I'm moving both to serial over ethernet to PPP. The adapters I'm buying are http://www.neteon.net/prod.asp?p=18. There may be other brands and dealers, and I'm not endorsing this one in any way as I have no history with them or the actual product yet.
> 
> I've used similar adapters to hook HP-UX servers to Fanuc controllers on the shop floor over long fibre runs. They worked execellent. I hope these will work as good for the DirecTivos. Granted, this setup may seem like overkill, but they are cheaper than buying PC's, quieter than PCs, less bulky than PCs, and you will only need 1 PC stashed out of site/ear shot that can see all of the serial adapters and do the PPP. The adapters even have a Linux tty device driver in case you live outside the Gates world (I often do). *


I'm using that Serial-over-ethernet adapter (with an additional segment over HomePlug ethernet-on-powerline) with complete success. Just stick with all fixed IP's to keep it painless.


----------



## valand_krisban

> _Originally posted by k2ue _
> *I'm using that Serial-over-ethernet adapter (with an additional segment over HomePlug ethernet-on-powerline) with complete success. Just stick with all fixed IP's to keep it painless. *


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ckelly5

quick update. I responded to another post regarding no phone line setups, and thought I should update here too.

...

I tried everything to get a consistent connection, including external modem, DSL filters (people say they have worked!) on the vonage connection. I would occasionally get a solid connection and the "C" software would start downloading. It took about 6 weeks of these connections and about 800 minutes of Vonage time, but I was able to get the full download. Kinda funny because that finished downloading the day after I decided to get a landline. I was fed up with it not consistently connecting. Verizon let me get a basic line with no frills and no long distance (just locals and 800 #'s - exactly what I needed) for $19/ mo which was only a few bucks extra than the base Vonage package. For me it was a matter of simplicity when it was all said and done. I feel that the benefits of having a landline for DTivo outweigh the cost, especially after everything I went through in an attempt to get it working. 

at least until the dtivo software is updated again to allow broadband connections via USB


----------



## dmk1974

I have a question related to the Vonage service and maybe getting around trying a wireless phone adapter.

I currently have a Panasonic phone system which has 3 cordless phones connecting via a single base. Are there any such phone systems that might have a standard phone jack on the handset? Why would this make sense? It would seem like an easy way to have a wireless connection that could connect when needed to Tivo boxes (or any device with a modem) that are not wired to the system base (definitely would work without Vonage, maybe would work with vonage).


----------



## astribli

And like I mentioned in previous posts, why isn't the Tivo modem able to just ratchet the speed down to 14.4 or slower? Pretty simple stuff here.



> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *A fax transmitting at 14.4kbps and a DTiVo modem trying to connect at 56kbps are entirely two different beasts.
> 
> They've had "We do not currently support DirecTV and TiVo connection through the Phone Adaptor. We anticipate a solution shortly." on their website forever. *


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by astribli _
> *And like I mentioned in previous posts, why isn't the Tivo modem able to just ratchet the speed down to 14.4 or slower? Pretty simple stuff here. *


You'd think, right? All I know is that nobody's been able to figure it out.


----------



## astribli

Well, patience is a virtue I guess. It finished downloading version 3.1.1c last night. 

Is interesting to note that all those times it didn't complete the downloading, it did keep the pieces of the download and assembled them all together again last night to make the 3.1.1c update.

So, I am happy once again. 

My Vonage service is fantastic and my Tivo is happy.


----------



## dmk1974

Do those wireless phone jacks or wireless modem jacks work at all with Vonage and Tivo/DirecTivo? I have seen these Phonex and RCA products, but don't know if they will work with Vonage.


----------



## dodgeboy

This is a fantastic thread... I've been waiting for someone to figure out how to get an HDVR2 working with Vonage. After reading this thread, I ran out and picked up a Vonage starter kit. I made my cable and tested the HDVR2 with a USR 14.4k over Vonage. It passed with flying colors.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## tivocat99

I have a question about the Phonex and/or RCA Wireless Modem Jacks. On the base that has two jacks, am I running from the Vonage ATA to the Wireless Modem Jack and then from the Modem Jack to the telephone? Is that correct? Then, of course, the TiVO plugs into the Modem Jack extension. (Bought my modem jack set off eBay and the manual wasn't included).


----------



## dem0n2001

i went the PPP route and am not looking back.....i have a wireless laptop and i just go and update like every couple of days... before that i hadnt done an update in over 2 months... first time i set it up i got all the updates in about 2 minutes....lol


----------



## F18fxr

Arrrggghhhh!

I tried the dsl filter and that didn't work, so I tried the external modem route and still not having any luck.

I have a USR Sportster Vi 14.4 faxmodem. I built the serial cable as described, being careful with the jumpers and doubled checked everything.

I'm getting "*modem not responding* ". (I used the ",#319" code).

BTW, I bought the modem off ebay, so I'm not sure if it works correctly, even though I do get a light on the display.

Can anyone help?!?!?


----------



## cactus46

Try a ',#396' dial prefix. I'm not sure that the 14.4 modem is capable of 19,200 baud? ',#396' slows the modem down to 9600 baud.

Other than that I would guess your home made cable may have a problem if you were able to set up the modem with your PC? Another approach if you have confidence in the modem is to order or use the TiVo-provided serial cable with a DB9-DB25 adapter. What are your dip switch settings?

John


----------



## pigvig

Do you have a cable to connect the modem to a PC? You can use the Windows program Hyperterminal (Programs...Accessories...Communcations on Windows XP) and use the command ATDT to get a dial tone. Make sure you set the COM port in Hyperterminal accordingly. If that command works, most likely the modem is fine.

It sounds like you are taking the dip-switch approach to programming the modem. I suggest setting the back to default and program the modem using the soft codes. Here are the codes that I used:

AT&R1
AT&S0
AT&N10
AT&U6
AT&W0

NOTE: AT&N10 sets the modem at 19,200 - you'll want to use AT&N6 for 9600 baud. Also, make sure that the #1 DIP switch is set low (down).

Keep the ",#319" code on the Tivo - this tells it to use an external modem.

Also, keep in mind that the slowdown code ",#396" only works on a series 1 DirecTivo. If you are using a series 2, then you'll have to use an external modem.


----------



## tbeckner

> _Originally posted by F18fxr _
> *Arrrggghhhh!
> 
> I tried the dsl filter and that didn't work, so I tried the external modem route and still not having any luck.
> 
> I have a USR Sportster Vi 14.4 faxmodem. I built the serial cable as described, being careful with the jumpers and doubled checked everything.
> 
> I'm getting "modem not responding ". (I used the ",#319" code).
> 
> BTW, I bought the modem off ebay, so I'm not sure if it works correctly, even though I do get a light on the display.
> 
> Can anyone help?!?!? *


 This last week, many people are starting to report success with DirecTivo and Vonage with a Vonage parameter change and Motorola TA firmware upgrade. Before trying all of these other options, you might want to checkout this new information. Search for "Vonage" articles in this forum.



> *I just got my Series2 DirecTivo working last night. Here's what I had to do in order to get it working.
> 
> 1) Have Vonage change my packetization rate to 10ms
> 2) Have Vonage upgrade the firmware in my MTA to the latest version.
> 
> After that everything worked perfectly, no codes, external modem, or ADSL adapter.*


----------



## pigvig

> _Originally posted by tbeckner _
> *This last week, many people are starting to report success with DirecTivo and Vonage with a Vonage parameter change and Motorola TA firmware upgrade. Before trying all of these other options, you might want to checkout this new information. Search for "Vonage" articles in this forum. *


The issue has always been Vongage's inability to handle a fast modem speed and the series II inability to accept slow-down codes. If there was a way around this on the Vonage end, that would be great!


----------



## tbeckner

> _Originally posted by pigvig _
> *The issue has always been Vongage's inability to handle a fast modem speed and the series II inability to accept slow-down codes. If there was a way around this on the Vonage end, that would be great! *


 Agreed, but at the end of last week a few people started reporting that with the installation of the new firmware, version 17, and a change in the packetization rate to 10ms, from the standard 20ms, that they had no problems getting their Series 2 DriecTivo's, including the Hughes HDVR2 from making trouble free calls. This has been reported on numerous sites. I am not saying that it is true, I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## F18fxr

I haven't changed the settings in the external modem yet, I will give that a try tonight. I'll also try to hook directly up to Vonage as one of the posters suggested, I haven't tried that method in several months....maybe it will work now.


----------



## aristoBrat

From reading some of the Vonage posts in other forums here, it looks like v17 of the firmware for the Motorola box is required. You might have to call Vonage to have them update your box.


----------



## Bardman

I would have to guess that something good came out of the V17 firmware for the Vonage Motorola box.

I have both my HDVR2s connected thru my house wiring into the vonage modem (Just pulled the main phone line out and connected my vonage modem into the phone hub) and they are both getting their routine calls done.

in fact, my hacked (120Gb add on drive) unit in the family room is using 7-digit dialing and had a successful call just yesterday.

Vonage modem info:
Software Version: VT20_01.1.17
Bootrom Version: VT20_01.1.17


----------



## F18fxr

How do you find the software version?


----------



## pigvig

You probably have to have the Vonage modem wired such that it is your primary router so you can access the configuration through a browser. If you just have the modem plugged into your network, there is no way to see that page.


----------



## ibleedblue

> _Originally posted by F18fxr _
> *How do you find the software version? *


 Plug your ethernet cable from the NIC to the PC port on the moto box. You need to bypass the router (leave the moto box hooked to router) 192.168.102.1 is the IP addy for the moto box. This will get you into the ATA setup. You should be able to find the software version from there. Can't be more specific because I'm at work and the ATA is at home.


----------



## Bardman

I guess I forgot to mention that part. I have my moto box wired between my Cable Modem and my Router

Cable modem - vonage box - Linksys router - computer & Xbox

Maybe the moto box NOT going thru the router makes a difference for my HDVR2s???


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by Bardman _
> *Maybe the moto box NOT going thru the router makes a difference for my HDVR2s??? *


Probably. Your config is more likely to give Vonage pretty much all of the bandwidth that it needs. Putting the Moto after the router doesn't, unless the router does QOS, which I don't think most home ones do.


----------



## scottt

Had my Vonage box upgraded to ver 17 and set to 10ms. No luck with my HDVR2. T-60 is still dialing fine.


----------



## F18fxr

> _Originally posted by ibleedblue _
> *Plug your ethernet cable from the NIC to the PC port on the moto box. You need to bypass the router (leave the moto box hooked to router) 192.168.102.1 is the IP addy for the moto box. This will get you into the ATA setup. You should be able to find the software version from there. Can't be more specific because I'm at work and the ATA is at home. *


I still have software v 16e. I had emailed support at vonage for an upgrade like another poster had done, but they haven't upgraded me yet. I'll play with my external modem today and see if I can get that to work.


----------



## pigvig

Well, I had my Motorola MTA "upgraded" to firmware version .17 yesterday. When I get back from vacation next week I'm going see if my Phillips unit will dial sans external modem. We shall see!


----------



## F18fxr

> _Originally posted by pigvig _
> *Do you have a cable to connect the modem to a PC? You can use the Windows program Hyperterminal (Programs...Accessories...Communcations on Windows XP) and use the command ATDT to get a dial tone. Make sure you set the COM port in Hyperterminal accordingly. If that command works, most likely the modem is fine.
> 
> It sounds like you are taking the dip-switch approach to programming the modem. I suggest setting the back to default and program the modem using the soft codes. Here are the codes that I used:
> 
> AT&R1
> AT&S0
> AT&N10
> AT&U6
> AT&W0
> 
> NOTE: AT&N10 sets the modem at 19,200 - you'll want to use AT&N6 for 9600 baud. Also, make sure that the #1 DIP switch is set low (down).
> 
> Keep the ",#319" code on the Tivo - this tells it to use an external modem.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that the slowdown code ",#396" only works on a series 1 DirecTivo. If you are using a series 2, then you'll have to use an external modem. *


I get an error when i plug in the code AT&U6.

I'm also not able to change any switches unless I open the modem case. I'm using the cable with the jumpers as described in the OP.

I did test the modem using different codes from another post and got it to connect via my computer, but when I hooked it back up to the TiVo it said "no dial tone". I'm using a Sportster 14.4 faxmodem.


----------



## pigvig

The code AT&U6 sets the minmimum link rate. You might want to try U3 instead (2400 baud). Maybe it is a problem to set N & U the same. I don't know.

Here is a good modem command reference:

http://www.usr.com/support/756/756-ug/six.html


----------



## F18fxr

> _Originally posted by pigvig _
> *The code AT&U6 sets the minmimum link rate. You might want to try U3 instead (2400 baud). Maybe it is a problem to set N & U the same. I don't know.
> 
> Here is a good modem command reference:
> 
> http://www.usr.com/support/756/756-ug/six.html *


Just to make sure we are on the same page, I have a HDVR2, using the cable described in the first post with the jumpers. I've been reading that I may not need some of these codes if I have the jumpers.

I tried using N5 code which takes me down to 7200 baud. But I still get MODEM NOT RESPONDING.


----------



## pigvig

Yes, you are correct.

You might have to open the case up and check the DIP switch settings (if you have them). I was having the same problem as you and I had to change the #1 switch to low (down) which fixed it.


----------



## F18fxr

I don't know why I can't get this to work....I didn't find any switches inside the modem.

Guess I'll have to buy one of the ebay specials.


----------



## pigvig

When the Tivo is trying to dial do the modem lights blink at all? When I was having problems, mine kind of "twitched".


----------



## F18fxr

No nothing, I observed the lights while it was hooked to my PC and it worked fine. 

Maybe it's the codes?

(BTW, thanks for the continued help)


----------



## pigvig

I would try to borrow a modem from someone and see if that works. Preferably, a US robotics 56k (with DIP switches).


----------



## SecureTalk

> _Originally posted by scottt _
> *Had my Vonage box upgraded to ver 17 and set to 10ms. No luck with my HDVR2. T-60 is still dialing fine. *


How do you fdetermine the SW version running on the ATA?

BTW my ATA from Vonage is a Cisco 186

Thanks


----------



## pigvig

Depending on how you have it configured in your network, you can access a configuration web page.

I just emailed Vonage support and they told me mine was not up-to-date.


----------



## aristoBrat

Is your Vonage box in-front or behind your router?

I'm wondering if they can push an ATA update to a box behind a router... Hmmmmm


----------



## SecureTalk

My Cisco ATA 186 is behind a Cisco 1710 security router. Vonage wanted to sell me a router, but I opted to use my existing router. Vonage was promoting a Netgear router.

I'll contact Vonage to see if there is a way to access the ATA.


----------



## F18fxr

> _Originally posted by tbeckner _
> *Agreed, but at the end of last week a few people started reporting that with the installation of the new firmware, version 17, and a change in the packetization rate to 10ms, from the standard 20ms, that they had no problems getting their Series 2 DriecTivo's, including the Hughes HDVR2 from making trouble free calls. This has been reported on numerous sites. I am not saying that it is true, I haven't tried it myself. *


I got the upgrade today and lowered my pack rate to 10ms. I'm able to fully dial now, but it still fails to negotiate. Any more suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## slideways

This may be off topic to the thread at hand. But can you run the Vonage line back through the main phone lines in the house? 
here's why I ask: my computer is in one room and my DTIVO (Philips) is on the other side of the house. So I'm wondering if I run the vonage back through the house phone lines if that would work?


----------



## lairc

Yes you can. 

michigantelephone.mi.org/distribute.html


----------



## ibleedblue

Just make 110% sure that the lines are NOT connected to the phone company's lines still. If they are still connected and the line rings, it will fry the ATA. The best way is to disconnect the little RJ11 jack in the phone box where it mounts outside the house. That's what I've done and I backfed every line in my house to the Vonage ATA.


----------



## lairc

I even went so far as to remove said RJ11 jack from the network interface box.


----------



## F18fxr

Anyone else having luck with dialing straight through with the v17 upgrade??


----------



## GDN

Sorry to hear of the problems different folks are having.  Don't want to rub this in (in fact - knock on wood) but I've never seen anything much easier than getting Vonage installed and working.

I'm a new Vonage customer - about a month now - the service is great and my Directivos dial and work great through the system.

I don't know for sure - but equipment/hardware may have something to do with this. I know Vonage no longer ships the Cisco ATA (at least that is what I've read - maybe it just didn't have the quality for modem calls) - I've got a Motorola VT1005 running v17 of the firmware. You can connect to the "PC" side of the VT1005 with a PC running DHCP and then http:\\192.168.102.1 and see the status page - click on help - you'll see the version number. You can do this from the "WAN" side.

To further clarify - my Moto is behind a Linksys WRT54G running the latest version of their firmware (actually the modified HyperWRT). I'm using QOS in the router to dedicate some bandwidth to the Moto box and I use 90kb on the "Bandwidth Saver" option in Vonage.

I'll attach a drawing that I did for a friend of my wiring. It's basic - but lays it all out - I looked forever for something that showed all the connections when I first started this and couldn't find it. When you are learning or just starting out - it can be confusing - once you follow it through and see it all together - it's rather simple.

As others mention - I've disconnected SBC from the premise box outside - and the connection you see from Vonage (after it passes through my Brinks alarm) is plugged into one of my normal existing house outlets. I then have my new Vonage phone available and working at all of my existing outlets.

The alarm - was the biggest issue I had - it used to connect out at the premise box - I couldn't get that to seize the line - so I did rewire that portion in the RJ31X box after some research and much trial and error and testing.


----------



## GDN

The attachment didn't show up with that last post - here it is.


----------



## The Bird

Alarm systems generally have low speed modems so vonage should work fine with them. The problem here is series 2 DIRECTV TiVo's have higher speed modems that cannot be slowed down.

Your diagram does not show a DVR nor do you say what type of DVR you have.

RJ31x wiring, incoming line to pins 4&5 and house wiring to pins 1&8 then the alarm system plugs into the modular jack. House phones should work with both the alarm system plugged into the jack and not plugged into the jack.


----------



## GDN

You are right on the RJ31X wiring - I've got a picture of it with the cover off - can post it later if anyone is interested - don't have it at work with me. I mentioned Directivos - specifically - both of mine are Samsung 40hr. I didn't put the DirecTivo's on the diagram because they are simply other devices that plug into the house wiring once I get the Vonage signal to it. Maybe it would make sense if they were on there - but didn't think much of it - since the real problems seem to be with the way people get the Vonage signal to the house wiring. Will work on an update this weekend and post the picture which you described for us - that is what is going on inside of the RJ31X.


----------



## F18fxr

SUCESS....

After much work I was able to get my oldest TiVo to make a test and daily call, it is now updated.

My newest TiVo is still struggling to download the latest software. It has never made a phone call until now. The longest it was connected was about 30 minutes, I have to keep forcing a call.

I got Vonage to upgrade to v17, packetization of 10ms. For a while it worked with no prefix, but then I hit a wall and it would not work. So I added the ,#401 prefix and it now works. I have to use an adsl filter though, otherwise it wouldn't connect.


----------



## SecureTalk

> _Originally posted by F18fxr _
> *SUCESS....
> 
> I got Vonage to upgrade to v17, packetization of 10ms. *


What brand ATA did Vonage give you? My Vonage service came with a Cisco ATA 186.

How can you determine the version of the software?

Thanks


----------



## F18fxr

> _Originally posted by SecureTalk _
> *What brand ATA did Vonage give you? My Vonage service came with a Cisco ATA 186.
> 
> How can you determine the version of the software?
> 
> Thanks *


Originally posted by ibleedblue 
Plug your ethernet cable from the NIC to the PC port on the moto box. You need to bypass the router (leave the moto box hooked to router) 192.168.102.1 is the IP addy for the moto box. This will get you into the ATA setup. You should be able to find the software version from there. Can't be more specific because I'm at work and the ATA is at home.


----------



## ibleedblue

The above was for the Moto ATA. I don't know if it will work on the Cisco ATA as well.


----------



## dtv_guru

for anybody that would like a yes/no if your dvr is calling dtv using vonage, send me an e-mail w/ your handle and acct# or ph # and i will check at work. depending on reply volume, it may take a few days and i may not get to everybody, but i hope to confirm as many as i can. e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## pigvig

> _Originally posted by F18fxr _
> So I added the ,#401 prefix and it now works. I have to use an adsl filter though, otherwise it wouldn't connect.


I'm a little confused - are you using the code on your older unit or the series 2 DTivo?

FWIW, code #401 is used to activate a turbonet card and I can't see how this would affect your dialing at all.


----------



## scottt

Is Vonage smoking something? They also show the ,#401 code.

http://vonage.com/help_knowledgeBase_article.php?article=389


----------



## maxview

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *We're super light landline users, so we just signed up for this plan. It beats the pants off of Cox's $45/month bundle.
> 
> I'll deal with the DTiVo "not phoning home" daily nag message until DTV releases 4.0, which can "home home" over broadband -- although I'll have to take my DTiVos somewhere with a real phone line for them to get the update.  *


Is this 4.0 that can phone home over ethernet really ever coming for the existing HDVR2s or will it be in a the next generation DirecTivo models?
It will be much faster and reliable over ethernet broadband than a 14.4 modem speed psuedo analog connection through Vonage.

Or will Vonage clean up their connection in the next year so the HDVR2 will dial through Vonage without modification?


----------



## TXTivoUser

FWIW - my 2 d* hdvr2's work fine over vonage with no speical codes. I'm starting to think it's not so much Vonage (well, to a degree it is) as it is the quality of the phone line from Vonage's systems to what ever modem bank you're calling.


----------



## Sentinal

So this is really getting old. I've tried the external modem thingy with the special custom-made cable to no avail.
I've tried to get into my cisco ata as described above but I'm assuming it needs to be attached to a machine issuing DHCP addresses and since I don't have a DHCP server other than my Linksys router I can't do that.
I tried the ,#401 ,#019 and ,#096 dialing prefixes and that won't work either.
I have an ADSL filter on the line. Nothing - and I've been trying for almost a year now.
I can't even make a test call. 
I read the thing on the vonage website about using the HMO but I don't think that will work for me.
I'm running a Linksys BEFW11S4 v4 router, a Hughes HDVR2 behind a 3COM 3CR29220 cable modem. Ports are forwarded on the router based on this article https://www.vonage.com/help_knowledgeBase_article.php?article=188 and selecting the BEFXS41 model (since they don't have mine listed).
I'm just outside of Seattle, WA.
Can anyone lend any definitive insight as to how I can get this setup to work?
Thanks (sorry for ranting)


----------



## Xipper

I have been using Vonage successfully now for about 2 weeks. I ran into a few glitches, but it has pretty much worked from the very begining. 

Hardware:

DTivo: DSR6000R ver 3.1.0c2-01-1-001
Vonage ATA: Motorola V1000 ver VT20_01.1.17
router: Linksys WRT54GS ver v2.02.7
cable modem: Scientific Atlanta WebSTAR DPX2100
(also tested with RCA wireless jacks model RC926)

I have tested the system with the ATA "in front" of the router and "behind it" with both configurations working. I currently have it "behind" the router with no port forwarding enabled. 

Dial codes using: Calll Waiting prefix: ,*99,*70,1
(would not connect with *99 without dialing as a long distance number, thus the 1)

Vonage Bandwidth saver: 30Kbps, 50Kbps, 90Kbps
I was able to get Tivo to connect at all bandwidth settings using the prefixes listed above. I ran into a problem with not getting DMTF tones to work consistently (access bank or 'foriegn' voicemail) at 90Kbps, but so far work fine at 50Kbps. I tested 30Kbps just to see if it would work, please keep in mind if you can't get normal phone calls to work consistenly at 90Kbps you will likely not get Tivo to work.

My success rates for daily calls and test calls connections with the at the different bandwidth saver settings:
90Kbps with no dial codes was 100%; with dial codes 100% 
50Kbps with no dial codes was 0%; with dial codes 100% 
30Kbps with no dial codes was 0%; with dial codes 100%

I hope this helps someone else, as I was able to find this solution with the help of this forum and a few VoIP related forums.


----------



## namydnas

I received my Vonage (Mot) box on Monday and was very happy with it. I soon found that my RCADVR40 couldn't dial-up, and then I found this thread. The bottom line is, Vonage has difficulty with high-speed modem connections. There's an easy workaround on Series 1 Directivos, just lower the speed on your modem. Unfortunately this does not work on Series 2. This thread goes into great detail about connecting external modems, serial connections to your PC, and a few other "interesting" ways of solving the problem. One thing nobody seems to realize is that you don't need to use a jackhammer to drill a hole. 

All that is required to make a successful call is to connect with a lower modem speed. If you have a series 2 tivo, you cannot (easily) change the speed on your side, but you can let Tivo do the work for you. They have access numbers in cities around the country. Guess what? Not every number is going to connect at 56k. In more rural areas, some will connect at 9600. You have Vonage and are paying the same to the entire country, so pick a different area code, and pick a city there with only one number. I did this last night and can now successfully connect to the service every time, when I couldn't even complete a test call before. 

Since so many people here like doing extra work, I'll leave you with this. Connect a modem to a PC, and using HyperTerminal, dial-up to each of the access numbers listed for a given area and document the connection speed you experience. You will then know which number works best for you.


----------



## skaeight

> _Originally posted by namydnas _
> *I received my Vonage (Mot) box on Monday and was very happy with it. I soon found that my RCADVR40 couldn't dial-up, and then I found this thread. The bottom line is, Vonage has difficulty with high-speed modem connections. There's an easy workaround on Series 1 Directivos, just lower the speed on your modem. Unfortunately this does not work on Series 2. This thread goes into great detail about connecting external modems, serial connections to your PC, and a few other "interesting" ways of solving the problem. One thing nobody seems to realize is that you don't need to use a jackhammer to drill a hole.
> 
> All that is required to make a successful call is to connect with a lower modem speed. If you have a series 2 tivo, you cannot (easily) change the speed on your side, but you can let Tivo do the work for you. They have access numbers in cities around the country. Guess what? Not every number is going to connect at 56k. In more rural areas, some will connect at 9600. You have Vonage and are paying the same to the entire country, so pick a different area code, and pick a city there with only one number. I did this last night and can now successfully connect to the service every time, when I couldn't even complete a test call before.
> 
> Since so many people here like doing extra work, I'll leave you with this. Connect a modem to a PC, and using HyperTerminal, dial-up to each of the access numbers listed for a given area and document the connection speed you experience. You will then know which number works best for you. *


Why not be a good guy and just tell people which number connects at 9600? Great idea though, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Sentinal

Not a bad idea but how does this address the issue of making a test call? It's a single 800 number isn't it?


----------



## jmhays

I would also like to know an access number that only connects at 9600. I have already tried all the dialing prefixes. I have 3 DirecTivo's, one works, the other two do not. I have also bought and installed the ADSL filter and that does not seem to make any difference.


----------



## rfischman

Just signed up with Vonage last week. I have a Samsung SIR-S4040R Series 2 DirecTivo. When I first set up, everything worked great using the ,#034 prefix code.

Last night I decided to have it make its daily call just to check and see if it still worked, the receiver got as far as "Negotiating" and then stopped negotiating and just disconnected. After that, ALL calls (test or actual) fail 100% of the time.

Spent an hour or so on the phone with Vonage trying different things (DSL filter, *99 to put the MTA into data mode, other prefix codes, etc..) None of it worked.

A couple questions: 
Has anyone seen this problem crop up before, and if so what did you do to fix it?
ANy suggestions on how to correct the problem?
Is there a list of prefix codes someplace for setting the internal modem to different speeds? 

That of course begs the question given some of the posts I read - is the modem in the S4040R even capable of being stepped down??

Bandwidth on Vonage is set to 90Kps. They claim I'm at the latest firmware, and my packetization is set to 30ms (they also say the higher the packetization the better)

Any suggestions/help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## scottt

Samsung SIR-S4040R is a Series 2 TiVo. Slowdown prefix codes do NOT work on them.


----------



## rfischman

So the question then becomes... Anyone have any success using this particular DVR with the external modem? If not I'll post my success rate after I try it. Figure the $50 for a modem is worth it not to open up the case and install a TurboNet card plus the updates needed to the software thus violating my warranty (and probably my protection plan)

Also.. Has anyone had any success with packetization at 10ms? I've seen some people say that worked, but Vonage insists it won't?

TIA


----------



## aristoBrat

Does the TurboNet work with the Series II DTiVo's?


----------



## jmhays

rfischman,
Read the earlier pages of this post, many are reporting success using an external modem. Also, check on eBay for a cheaper modem, one person said he paid $2 for a modem.


----------



## rfischman

After reading several posts and suggestions I decided to try one of the approaches - using a dialin number in the NYC area since thats closer to Vonage's entry point into the PSTN (assumption on my part).

Also went on the assumption and statements several folks have made that numbers in large cities may be more reliable then in more rural communities. So.. for my series 2 DirecTiVo here's what appears to be working (9 times out of 10) without an external modem:

DirecTivo dialing settings:
Dialin number: 1-212-920-3005
Dialin prefix: ,#034
Call waiting prefix: *99
Tone/Pulse: Tone
"Phone avail" detector: OFF
Dial Tone Detection: OFF


----------



## jmhays

rfischman,
Thanks for the info, I will try to connect to that number tonight.


----------



## jj0822

I've had Vonage with the Motorola box for about 2 months now... tried just about all the suggestions in this thread. Finally gave in and bought the external modem kit off ebay and it works like a charm for both my Samsung series 2 boxes.

Doesn's seem to like the RCA wireless jacks though, so running long phone cords to the modem. 

FYI


----------



## jmhays

Update
I can connect to test the connection when I enter the NY access number given above, but I still cannot connect long enough to get an update. Still testing.


----------



## jmhays

I just had my packetization rate changed to 10 ms. Still can't download the DirecTivo updates.


----------



## Brando7778

I am not a wire geek at all, and honestly didn't understand a word RedGrey wrote. *sighs* I don't have either model that's mentioned. I have the Samsung SIR-S4040R Tivo that I bought through DirecTV. 

Is there anyway I can set this up? Is there any dialing code I can like ",#019" ?

I tried to use the ",#019" but that didn't work. I connected the phone jack from the Tivo box into the my phone wall jack. 

I like Vonnage service, I like the price. I think it sucks that we're penalized for being smarter than the rest of the sheep with landline crappy service *sighs*

Sorry, just me spouting off. If I can't get this to work I don't get to use Tivo. *frown* Any help anyone can give me here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brando7778

I have been trying to figure out how to change the dial-in number. Problem is, I don't see any place to put in a dial-in number on my box. I want to try Namydnas solution-- it sounds like it'll work for me, but have no clue where to dial-in? Can someone help me with this please?


----------



## OLdDog

> _Originally posted by Brando7778 _
> *I am not a wire geek at all, and honestly didn't understand a word RedGrey wrote. *sighs* I don't have either model that's mentioned. I have the Samsung SIR-S4040R Tivo that I bought through DirecTV.
> 
> Is there anyway I can set this up? Is there any dialing code I can like ",#019" ?
> 
> ... *


The codes to slow down the modem ",#019", ",#034", and the others intended to slow down the modem DO NOT WORK on any series 2 DTiVos.

The *99 code in the call waiting prefix places the ATA in the fax mode but that mode is not the same as having an actual fax line from Vonage.

I have two series 1 DTiVos and they both work fine with the dialing codes. However I recently bought a Samsung SIR-S4040R and I could not get it to work at all.

I tried in all combinations:
30 or so different numbers.
a DSL filter connected backwards.
having Vonage use some special setting that others have reported working.

None of these made any difference.

Then I got an external modem from weaknees and went through all of the above and never got past the "Negotiating" stage on any call. (This was better than the internal mode but still no success.)

As a last resort, before giving up and waiting for a problematic software release to enable the USB ports, I set up the Vonage FAX second line. This allowed me to make test calls but it still failed on daily calls.

I reinstalled the external modem and that now works at almost 100%.

I know that some folks are lucky enough to not have to resort to the FAX line or the external modem but my setup required both.


----------



## Brando7778

HI OldDog, 

What do I do with the external modem? I'm willing to try the external modem. What speed does it have to be? How do I hook it up? 

I'm sorry, I'm totally clueless.


----------



## willyg

FWIW-- Vonage just dropped rates. $24.95 for unlimited nationwide calls


----------



## jj0822

I bought the external modem from someone on ebay. It included the cable that connects to the headphone type serial port on the Samsung Directivo boxes I have. The seller included an instruction sheet on which prefix codes to use etc... It worked fine for me without activating a fax line on Vonage.


----------



## Brando7778

I don't see anything resembling a headphone jack in the back of my Tivo box to put the external modem connection too? Does someone have a diagram they could post or something? Maybe a picture of the type of external modem needed to make it work?


----------



## tivohaydon

I just hooked up Vonage to my house wiring and things work great...

I have a Series 1 and a Series 2 box connected and they both make successful calls. I have OOL for my ISP, otherwise, no magic was performed.


----------



## jmhays

Brando7778,
Look here for a picture of the cable you will need:

http://www.weaknees.com/modem_fix.php


----------



## lenard

I wonder if there is some correlation between using a cable modem and DSL that may present problems. I use a cable modem with vonage, I just hooked it up and it works 100% of the time.


----------



## jmhays

> _Originally posted by lenard _
> *I wonder if there is some correlation between using a cable modem and DSL that may present problems. I use a cable modem with vonage, I just hooked it up and it works 100% of the time. *


lenard,
Are you refering to Vonage working 100% of the time or dialing out to DirecTV over a Vonage phone line?

I have a cable modem, Vonage, a Series 2 Hughes DirecTivo and a Hughes HDTivo. Neither of my Tivos can connect over the Vonage phone line. They both dial, but they never connect.


----------



## jmhays

New Update, I bought two external modems to use with my DirecTivo's. Both dial, both connect and both fail on the "Getting Account Access" step.

Anything else I should try?


----------



## Enkidu

Well, I read through a lot of this forum, and tried a bunch of stuff to make my directivo and vonage work together. I have the RCA80 directivo (2 of them) and couldn't get a daily call to go through for the life of me. Well, I had read a post earlier about metro city dial in numbers versus rural dial in numbers. Well I live outside of metro atlanta and my area code (678) only had two numbers to rural areas. I couldn't get a good daily call with either of them. So I put in a (404) metro atlanta area code, and got the list. I then put in the first number that came up and now my daily call has been connected for 35 minutes so far and counting. ... before I was lucky if I got 2 minutes max. 

I did have the ,#034 setting also on the dialprefix. But it didn't work for the rural number. But now that I am using a metro number, and the ,#034 it is working a lot better. So, because there is no long distance on the higher tier vonage, maybe you can try putting in an area code of an area that is a metro area, and see if that works better for you. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Xipper

> _Originally posted by Enkidu _
> *Well, I read through a lot of this forum, and tried a bunch of stuff to make my directivo and vonage work together. I have the RCA80 directivo (2 of them) and couldn't get a daily call to go through for the life of me. Well, I had read a post earlier about metro city dial in numbers versus rural dial in numbers. Well I live outside of metro atlanta and my area code (678) only had two numbers to rural areas. I couldn't get a good daily call with either of them. So I put in a (404) metro atlanta area code, and got the list. I then put in the first number that came up and now my daily call has been connected for 35 minutes so far and counting. ... before I was lucky if I got 2 minutes max.
> 
> I did have the ,#034 setting also on the dialprefix. But it didn't work for the rural number. But now that I am using a metro number, and the ,#034 it is working a lot better. So, because there is no long distance on the higher tier vonage, maybe you can try putting in an area code of an area that is a metro area, and see if that works better for you.
> 
> Hope this helps someone. *


You seem to be having better luck with your RCA80 over Vonage than I am. I have a DSR6000, which works perfectly over Vonage, and I just picked up a RCA80. Luckily my old landline hadn't gone away yet due to pending # transfer so I was able to at least get it setup and the software update. Since though I have not been able to get it to dial over Vonage succesfully at all. I have tried al the settings I can think of, the RCA80 fails to connect to the # to get the phone list, otherwise I'd try to use the same # you are.

Enjoy your luck, for now I will keep my eyes open for an old external modem at pawn shops and yard sales...I just can't justify the $100 people want for them.


----------



## jmhays

Xipper,
No, no, no!! $100 is WAY too much! I just bought two on eBay for an average of $28 each. Both of these included the serial connection cable for my series 2 DirecTivos.


----------



## holee

Feh. Spent the past 3 days getting the DSR6000 to work over Vonage on Comcast. Tried ,#019, #99 and ,#034 on a Linksys ATA. 

I give up. SBC has me again. Vonage is really neat. It's really cool. And it kills me that I'm switching back to SBC just for the TiVo, but this is too much of a hassle.

It takes me an average of 30-40 minutes to get through to Vonage CSR. And because I only have one line, I can only test their fixes if I hang up and let the TiVo dial in. The other option is to use up the airtime on my cell phone.

I'm not interested in doing nay more tweaks or hacks to the TiVo to get it to work with Vonage. Maybe when they fix their network I'll switch back to them.


----------



## Xipper

I think the problem isn't really with Vonage, VoIP was never designed to work with anaglog data transmissions. It would be nice if DTV would fix the problem and enable use of the USB ports for network access. DTV is in the best position to fix this problem but they don't seem to have any interest in giving us the featuers that every other Tivo has. (of course this won't help you DSR6000)


----------



## holee

> _Originally posted by Xipper _
> *I think the problem isn't really with Vonage, VoIP was never designed to work with anaglog data transmissions. It would be nice if DTV would fix the problem and enable use of the USB ports for network access. DTV is in the best position to fix this problem but they don't seem to have any interest in giving us the featuers that every other Tivo has. (of course this won't help you DSR6000) *


As much as I'd love to blame DTV for this, I'm going with Vonage. I can't expect DTV to have planned for a VoIP service years before Vonage even came into business.

Yeah there's things they can do to fix it, but the fact is it's Vonage's onus to adjust to DTV and an analogue world, no tth eother way around.

I may look into getting a Turbonet adapter though. But not right away. I just cancelled my Vonage service.


----------



## Xipper

Its not that DTV should have planned for VoIP, they should have planned for broadband. Tivo obviously planned for this, which is where the HMO and network access on a stand alone Tivo comes in. It wasn't that Tivo added those features to make it work with VoIP, and I don't expect or even want a solution to work with VoIP. I want a solution that works without telephone, analog data transmission is lame. DTV is a digital company, I'd expect them to realize that digital is better...or why don't we all rip these antennas off of the top of our houses and go back to a set of rabbit ears?

Seriously though, VoIP is a digital service designed to work for what telephony was originally designed for...voice communication. I've worked with developing VoIP services, I know what a nightmare analog data transmissions are to account for. 

Its not as if I am expecting something new and unusual to a DVR.


----------



## holee

I agree with you that DTV needs to get on the broadband wagon. I misunderstood what you first posted. I can dig that the S1 DTV's don't have broadband support out of the box.


----------



## Cornholio

This has been a great thread so far.....

Just got into Vonage and it's pretty cool and much cheaper than my other phone service.. I didn't really consider the hassle with the Tivo's. Never gave it much thought or problems with DTV...

I have a Phillips DSR7000R/17 and a Linksys PAP2 ATA.

So far have tried many things, (not the external modem yet) but with this setting the test call works... Which it never did before...

Dial in prefix ,#034
Call Waiting Prefix *99
Tone/Pulse TONE
Phone/Avail Det. Off
Dial Tone Det. Off

The daily call in, I have tried once and failed while negotiating... Just looked at the screen and it couldn't connect the 2nd time either couldn't connect.. Well it's something, more than a complete failure which was what I had before.. I'll add one of the DSL filters and see what happens, before I get into the external modem route... 

Just tried the DSL filter, no good... 

In the next firmware update on the Tivo could they please write a modem speed selection into it...


----------



## steveken

I have the Hughes DirecTiVo box and the built in modem on it. I got vonage a month ago and have been trying to get the DirecTiVo to dial up off and on since then. Last night, I spent about 3 hours trying to get the damn thing to work. I tried all the codes and variations of the codes that are posted up on here, but haven't gotten one to complete yet. And let me say that, yes, I HAVE read through all the posts I can find on this forums, thats why I am asking now. 

I was getting very encouraged by the fact that it would do up until the "Negotiating" phase of the 3rd step. The only problem is that everytime it reaches "Negotiating", it dies after that. I mean, it will sit there and try it for as much as 10 minutes grand total before it stops and says "Failure in negotiating" or something to that effect. 

I have read a few posts on here where people have stated that even if they hooked the DirecTiVo unit back up to a land-line phone, it still sticks at "Negotiating". Is that right? 

Does anyone have any ideas on what I can do to get around this problem? I know it isn't that big a deal, but I just want to get rid of the stupid reminder message telling me that it hasn't made a complete call in a while.

So, I guess if anyone has anything at all that they can offer me as a hint on what I should do, please PM me or email me or something as I really want to know. This is bugging the crap out of me. THANKS!!


----------



## jmhays

I finally broke down and bought an external modem since that looked to be the only way people were getting connected. It worked for me with my DirecTivo. 

Remember, NONE of the dialing prefix codes work on the series two DirecTivo to slow down the modem speed. I have an external modem on my series two DirecTivo and on my HD DirectTivo (HR10-250) and both dial connect and download the updates just like they were connected to a land line. 

I bought both my modems from people on eBay, it looks like there are plenty of these modems available, so don't pay more than $20-30 for the modem and connection kit.


----------



## Xipper

Are any of these success stories on the Linksys ATA adapters? Or is it all on Motorolla?

If you don't mind, any of you that have had success with interal or external modems please state what brand of ATA you are using.

My series 1 DSR6000R was working perfectly until Vonage swapped out my Motorolla for a Linksys router/phone adapter. It did fix the problem with DMTF tones not working, but it broke the Tivo.

I plan on getting an external modem or 2 to test this out, but I just wanted to see if anyone has had success with Linksys ATAs or not.

thanks!


----------



## strange_69

steveken,
If you have a serices 2 DirecTivo then the only prefix that will truely work is: *99,*70 No slow-down codes work with serices 2. Period. I noticed that you did not mention using a DSL Filter. The DSL Filter did the trick for me (Note: I don't even have DSL, I have Cable). Buy a good one from Radio Shack. Since you are getting to the "Negotiating" phase, you are very close to being able to complete a call. Hang in there. Don't be surprised if it take several tries before it finaly completes a call. Just keep thinking about how much money you are saving  Hope that helps.


----------



## steveken

I tried the *99,*70...thats what got me to negotiating I think. Yes, I am using a DSL filter on the back of the tivo. Its one that I got with my dsl equipment when I had a dsl connection...I am on cable now. I am thinking I might need to take the filter off maybe...dunno. 

And just for the record, I tried approximately 100 times last night. I worked on it for literally 3 hours...I was at like 84 minutes used on my vonage account, I am not at a little over 200. I think I have given it ample chances to work.


----------



## strange_69

Well, that sux. The next step would have to be an external modem or PPP then. Sorry.


----------



## steveken

I have an old 28.8 modem sitting in the closet, would that along with the $11.00 cable off weaknees do the job?


----------



## dougw

I also switched to Vonage with the Linksys Adapter. I tried the following to get it to work with my Directivo2.
(1) Tried all the codes *70 etc... with the internal modem.
(2) Installed an external modem using hypter terminal to program it.
(3) Had Vonage try every setting possible, spent an hour on the phone with them.
(4) Had Vonage add a fax line and put the tivo units on them.
Was able to get a little further but nothing really worked.

Then I tried PPP on my two units and after playing around with the setup everything works great. Of course I have to have my computer on but it works everytime. 

Seem crazy that I had to buy the serial adapter from Weaknees and also the serial to ethernet adapter (guess its the same as buying an external modem) when my house it fully wired for ethernet and I have 2 USB adapters from my old Series 2 SA Tivo units. Why the network can't be made available is beyond me. So all I am saying is PPP seems to be the most stable approach (for the time being) for people with VOIP.


----------



## steveken

Well, after thinking about all this, and TRYING to look around on here for information about it, I think I might want to look at the ppp stuff you guys have been talking about. 

Can someone please explain this to me, how to hook it up (briefly for the start), and how much it would cost? The cost part is definitely the big thing. The only thing I have found so far required a $130-someodd part....thats just a bit steep. 

I guess I just need to know the basics on this whole ppp bit if anyone has the patience to try to explain it. Oh yeah, and if you could, let me know about my previous posts question? Here it is in case you can't find it: 

I have an old 28.8 modem sitting in the closet, would that along with the $11.00 cable off weaknees do the job?

Thanks again!!


----------



## libenitz1

I REALLY didn't want to have to use an ext. modem for tivo to call home over Vonage.

Fortunately when I orginally hooked up the box I still had the conventional pots line. I since switched to Vonage to stick it to Verizon once and for all.

I tried the special dialing instructions after it had problems connecting and they didn't work.

When I pick up my telephone headset it beeps a few times and then turns to the familiar smooth dial tone.

Anyway, I inserted a comma in the call prefix section to give the internal modem the chance to hear the dial tone before dialing.

It worked.

Hope this might help some people avoid the cumbersome work arounds I've been reading about and dredding.

I didn't need any other dialing instructions other than the comma (pause).


----------



## SecureTalk

"QUOTE" --- "When I pick up my telephone headset it beeps a few times and then turns to the familiar smooth dial tone."

I think the beeps you may be referring to is the stutter dial tone that lets you know you have a voice mail. I'm not sure if it can be turned off or not. With my phone the stutter dial tone is not necessary because my phone has a message waiting indicator light to let me know I have voice mail. Vonage sends some type of signal that tells the phone to light the special light to show there is voice mail. So there is no need to pick up the receiver to check if there is voice mail or not. Once you listen to the voice mail the light goes out. IF it can be turned off somehow it would not interfere with the modem dialing out and yet you could still tell you had messages, assuming you have a phone with a message waiting indicator that is.

EDIT:

Oh I wanted to ad that long ago in the early Vonage days, -- ok not that long, but ever since Vonage was available -- Vonage would leave messages for the customers with notices that they wanted to send people. never received a call that just went to voice mail, they just deposited messaged in my voice mail box. It has not happened in two years or so. But if you don't use voice mail because you have an answering machine, call or log in on the net and clear your inbox, the stutter dial tone will clear and you will get a standard dial tone immediately.


----------



## steveken

Repost since I got no response from the first:
Well, after thinking about all this, and TRYING to look around on here for information about it, I think I might want to look at the ppp stuff you guys have been talking about.

Can someone please explain this to me, how to hook it up (briefly for the start), and how much it would cost? The cost part is definitely the big thing. The only thing I have found so far required a $130-someodd part....thats just a bit steep.

I guess I just need to know the basics on this whole ppp bit if anyone has the patience to try to explain it. Oh yeah, and if you could, let me know about my previous posts question? Here it is in case you can't find it:

I have an old 28.8 modem sitting in the closet, would that along with the $11.00 cable off weaknees do the job?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Reed

Wow if I find out you work for Directv with that attitude, I'm going to use a service that doesn't require me figuring out how to get my DTivo to work with my Vonage.

"Hello TimeWarner, yes, I am a Satellite customer, what special offers do you have going?"



> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *The fact that their modem doesn't work on a Voice-over-IP telephone connection isn't any more of a "connection limitation" than the fact that their modem doesn't work over a Cellular telephone connection.
> 
> The product was designed to work over a standard telephone line. It does. To honestly think that DTV is responsible to make it work over every telephone technology is what aggravates me. THE ISSUE ISN'T THAT THE DIRECTIVO DOESN'T WORK, IT'S THAT VONAGE DOESN'T WORK LIKE A STANDARD PHONE LINE. Make Vonage responsible for having VOIP act like a standard phone line and the problem is fixed.
> 
> If you want to rant about USB ports not being active so you can make broadband phone calls, post in a "I WANT MY HMO NOW" thread. God knows there are plenty of them here.  *


----------



## aristoBrat

OK, I work for DirecTV.

Buh-bye.

Actually, I don't. But I still think it's stupid for people to shake their finger at DTV and say "your product doesn't work over VOIP" when DTV's said all along that it requires a LAND-BASED phone connection.

Isn't it funny that it's the VOIP providers like VONAGE who are the ones having to make changes (new firmware on boxes, packet timing) and all of a sudden people's DTiVo's are able to dial out?

Yeah, definately sounds like a DTV issue w/ their product.


----------



## steveken

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *OK, I work for DirecTV.
> 
> Buh-bye.
> 
> Actually, I don't. But I still think it's stupid for people to shake their finger at DTV and say "your product doesn't work over VOIP" when DTV's said all along that it requires a LAND-BASED phone connection.
> 
> Isn't it funny that it's the VOIP providers like VONAGE who are the ones having to make changes (new firmware on boxes, packet timing) and all of a sudden people's DTiVo's are able to dial out?
> 
> Yeah, definately sounds like a DTV issue w/ their product.  *


Ok, we REALLY needed that. It was completely useful. Next time you want to put up a post such as this, please do us all a favor and after you type it, just hit cancel. We don't really need a flame war or a smart ass point of view.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *OK, I work for DirecTV.
> 
> Buh-bye.
> 
> Actually, I don't. But I still think it's stupid for people to shake their finger at DTV and say "your product doesn't work over VOIP" when DTV's said all along that it requires a LAND-BASED phone connection.
> 
> Isn't it funny that it's the VOIP providers like VONAGE who are the ones having to make changes (new firmware on boxes, packet timing) and all of a sudden people's DTiVo's are able to dial out?
> 
> Yeah, definately sounds like a DTV issue w/ their product.  *


I know callvantage has made some firmware changes to get DTiVos to dial out.

Has vonage done anything yet?


----------



## tbeckner

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *OK, I work for DirecTV...
> 
> Yeah, definitely sounds like a DTV issue w/ their product.  *


 But I bet you don't understand, just like DirecTV management doesn't understand that people are getting rid of the old technology like landlines and what DirecTV should do is allow the use of the broadband instead of the obsolete technology of a modem. Many young people today, don't even bother purchasing telephone service, they buy cell phones. I am over 55 and I would eliminate my POTS service, if it wasn't for my three DirecTivos. Wake up DirecTV, get with the show and get your you know what out of your you know what. It's 2004, not 1998. I have had cable based broadband since 1998 and VOIP since 2003. It is archaic not to allow the option to use broadband and I don't mean VOIP, I mean straight broadband. Who cares if it never works over VOIP, just give us the option that we already paid for, USB and networking. And yes, we paid for it, the same way that DirecTV paid for it, because it is in the DirecTivo box.


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by steveken _
> *Ok, we REALLY needed that. It was completely useful. Next time you want to put up a post such as this, please do us all a favor and after you type it, just hit cancel. We don't really need a flame war or a smart ass point of view.
> 
> Thanks. *


The point of the post was completely useful: the solution to this problem lies with VOIP providers.

To answer tbeckner's question, yes. Vonage has a firmware update for the Moto boxes and had adjusted some users packet timing which has allowed some users DTiVo's to dial in over VOIP.

Scroll back 10 months in this thread (when the post of mine that Reed just commented on, adding his own smart ass view) and you'd see that this thread was working NOWHERE towards a solution because quite a few people had made up their minds that this whole issue is DTV's fault because the modem slow-down codes don't work on DTiVo's. That's not the problem. The problem is that VOIP can't handle a high-speed modem connection. Again, I stand by my point that the real solution lies with VOIP providers.

If weeding thru the sarcasm to find the point of my messages is too much bother for you, feel free to click on the User CP link at the top of your screen at add my name to your Ignore list.


----------



## aristoBrat

> _Originally posted by tbeckner _
> *But I bet you don't understand, just like DirecTV management doesn't understand that people are getting rid of the old technology like landlines and what DirecTV should do is allow the use of the broadband instead of the obsolete technology of a modem.*


FWIW, I agree. I ditched my landland over a year ago and have had to spend hours hacking my DTiVo's to enable broadband. I shouldn't have to do that.

So do what you need to do to convince DTV management to change _their_ antiquated philosophy -- I'm NOT defending their position -- but don't buy a product that they sell as "REQUIRES A LAND-BASED PHONE CONNECTION" and start giving them hell because it doesn't work over VOIP. They told you that up front. That's all I'm saying. (And when I say "YOU", I don't specifically mean you, tebeckner. I mean "in general").


----------



## steveken

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *FWIW, I agree. I ditched my landland over a year ago and have had to spend hours hacking my DTiVo's to enable broadband. I shouldn't have to do that.
> *


Just out of curiosity, how did you go about "hacking" the DTiVo to work over broadband? From everything I have read, its not really worth the effort just to take the chance of messing up the box.


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by aristoBrat _
> *... "REQUIRES A LAND-BASED PHONE CONNECTION" and start giving them hell because it doesn't work over VOIP. They told you that up front. That's all I'm saying. (And when I say "YOU", I don't specifically mean you, tebeckner. I mean "in general").  *


Actually... Unless they change the wording to specificaly state: POTS, or explicity state VoIP is not allowed....

Most broadband solutions are Land Based... Thus technically, a VoIP connections *is* Land-Based


----------



## ebonovic

> _Originally posted by steveken _
> *Just out of curiosity, how did you go about "hacking" the DTiVo to work over broadband? From everything I have read, its not really worth the effort just to take the chance of messing up the box. *


I wouldn't say that.... Sure it is not "easy" but is not all that difficult either.

Provided that you work on a backup copy of your hard drive, the risk is minimal, provided you know how to open a computer case.

The phone piece is just one of the advantages of putting 4.0 on your DTivo, as all the guide data comes down the sat. When you do this, you actualy have to block outbound "calls" of the network card, so it doesn't get terminiated by Tivo.


----------



## whalerfan

I have been using Vonage for the past 2 months and love it. The only issue that I've had is that I cannot get my DirecTiVo to work at all. I have a RCA DVR40 and am connected to the phone via RCA wireless jack. I've tried to hard wire to the DTiVo but to no avail. Only once have I been able to make a call to the mother ship. Would love to use the USB ports on the back to make calls but I understand that it's way off in the future or another machine for me. I will tell you this, having a phone bill of $27.15 every month and using all the features that Vonage offers is one heck of a deal. My bandwidth on Comcast has not suffered at all. I run 3.2MB normal and 2.9MB when I'm on the phone. If there's any advice other than what I've read, I'd love to have it. One of the finest things that I've done is to tell SBC goodbye.


----------



## aristotlewilde

I purchased a modem and Tivo serial cable on Ebay. They arrived, and I had to pick up a gender changer in order to connect modem cable to Tivo cable.

I set everything up, and Tivo says it cannot initialize modem. I see that no communication lights come on the modem when I do this.

Anyone have any thoughts?? I am going to try and reprogram the modem myself today (it was supposed to come pre-programmed).

What software would I use to reprogram the modem??


----------



## Shape

> _Originally posted by aristotlewilde _
> *What software would I use to reprogram the modem?? *


Use hyperterminal on a PC. Just make sure that you use COM1 or whatever com port instead of an internal modem.  You need to program the modem before it will work.

I have POTS, but my modem is fried in the Tivo, so I'm trying to force a daily call over the external modem. So far it is getting stuck at "Negotiating."


----------



## Okie

I recently switched to VoIP through USADatanet and got my tivos to dial out. I have a Telco 211 device from datanet and a DSR6000 and a HDVR2 tivo units. I had to use the external modem for each device to dial out. I will post my configureation below which worked for both models.

The number dialed 1-212-920-3005 (Manhattan North)
Set Dialing Prefix ,#396
Phone Availability On
Dial Tone Detection On

I couldn't get this to work with a local number so I tried several locations and the Manhattan North works every time.


----------



## aristotlewilde

With an HDVR2 how are you able to get it to dial 1+area code?


----------



## cplater

I've got a Hughes SD-DVR40 and I just signed up for Vonage. I have the Linksys WRT54GP2 for my Vonage connection. After reading these forums, I've landed at the following settings:

Dial Prefix: ,#019
Call Waiting Prefix: *99
Tone/Pulse: Tone
Phone Avail. Detect: On
Dial Tone Detect: On

I tried setting the Dial Prefix to ,#028 and ,#034 with no luck. It seems that I'm stuck at 19,200kbps, but then again, that's better (slightly) than 14,400kbps.


----------



## Faceman23

After tons of research on trying to get my Directv Tivo to dial out on a Vonage line I tried this and it worked! Maybe you guys can try it and have the same success as I did. Takes a couple of tries but it does update.

In the area code, section on the phone setup change area code to 877 and dialing prefix to ,#034. Make a test call (mine took two tries) and then try the manual update (mine took two tries as well). Make sure in the Vonage setup you have your call quality set to 90k, otherwise I don't think it would work.

Good luck and hope it works for you too!


----------



## DrGori

Searching for over a week for a solution, and saw the advice above about setting the area code to 877, then choosing to dial the 1-877 number it provides, and it made a succesful test call, and made a successful daily call.

Wanted to point this out so people would give it a try. Im happy to have Vonage and the HDTivo working without any hardware modifications or external modems.

Excellent!


----------



## Faceman23

I'm glad to hear that it worked for you too!


----------



## steveken

Ok, I have a NEW problem. I can get it to dial up and do the connecting phase. When it gets to "Negotiating", it fails. What does it mean when it fails while negotiating??? 

If it weren't for that, I would have it working. Please, if anyone has any experience with this, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## cplater

> _Originally posted by steveken _
> *Ok, I have a NEW problem. I can get it to dial up and do the connecting phase. When it gets to "Negotiating", it fails. What does it mean when it fails while negotiating???
> 
> If it weren't for that, I would have it working. Please, if anyone has any experience with this, let me know.
> 
> Thanks. *


Try forcing the modem to use a slower speed -- use ,#034 in the dialing prefix. If that fails, try ,#028 then ,#019, and finally ,#014.


----------



## steveken

So, you are saying that its losing data when trying to negotiate, so its not able to complete that step for that fact?

I have tried the codes you listed....don't seem to work. I am really beginning to come of the opinion that you just really cannot change the data speed like others have said.

Do you have any other possible solutions?


----------



## smassey321

My Philips stopped working over the Moto ATA in Nov. I finally called Vonage and they said to try a NY area code. 718 worked on the 2nd test and the 1st forced call in. In the past I was 50% at best until Nov when it stopped working all together. Nothing in the prefix. Just a 1 before the 718 number.


----------



## Bart314

I spent three hours on the phone today with Vonage and DIRECTV. I have two DIRECTVs with TiVo. One connects over the phone but the other one will not. I have tried every code in the book to no avail. Also, Vonage is virtually impossible to use for faxing. I am canceling my Vonage and going back to Verizon.


----------



## cplater

> _Originally posted by voodoovid _
> *pornogoat,
> 
> Packet8 does Not work with modems or faxes. As soon as it hears a modem connect signal, it disconnects.
> 
> I've talked to tech support, and they say the hope to have this service available "soon"......
> 
> BTW, I've found Vonage voice service to be far superior to Packet8 (which has way too many lost voice mails, and unexplained failure of phone to ring when called).
> 
> voodoovid *


According to the changelog from the latest packet8 firmware, packet8 has added "unrealiable" support for faxes and modems. My packet8 box is on the way, so I'll give it a test w/ my DirecTivo when it arrives.


----------



## cplater

My packet8 adapter arrived yesterday. I tried setting my DTivo up the same way I had it set up for the Vonage box, and no such luck. I called into their tech support and asked about the "unreliable" support. The rep that I talked to said that he suggests that people use 9600 baud for fax transmissions, when I mentioned that I was trying to get a Tivo to work, he flat out said "that won't work." I might try to give them a call today and see if I can pick their brains to see how long it will be until it is supported. If it is not soon, then I'll be returning the packet8 box, and waiting until Vonage has a POP in my rate center so that I can port my number over.


----------



## cplater

> _Originally posted by steveken _
> *So, you are saying that its losing data when trying to negotiate, so its not able to complete that step for that fact?
> 
> I have tried the codes you listed....don't seem to work. I am really beginning to come of the opinion that you just really cannot change the data speed like others have said.
> 
> Do you have any other possible solutions? *


I'm relatively sure that mine would not connect reliably using anything faster than ,#019.


----------



## steveken

cplater,

you are not using vonage for any of this anymore are you? if not, it doesn't look like you are helping anything much anymore. I am not trying to be rude or anything, but this is completely the wrong topic for you to be posting in now that you have switched to packet8. we really need to start differentiating topics between the different types of service. everyone here is well aware that all services are not the same. hell, even vonage isn't the same for everyone. 

but anyway, like I said, maybe you should start up a packet8 topic and let the people on this one talk about vonage and their dealings with it. it might help alleviate any confusion newer people have when looking here.

oh, and just so you know, yes I do realize that there have been other non-vonage people posting on this particular topic. this one just happens to be ">>> Using DirecTivo over Vonage (VoIP) - a solution <<<" in particular. I am just thinking that right now would be a good time for at&t callvantage, packet8, lingo, and all the other services to start their own dedicated topics so we can start focusing on each service individually to help people better.


----------



## captenblack

I posted this in a Vonage forum, I thought I'd copy it here. 

This is my recent experience with DirecTV with Tivo (series 2) connected with Vonage:


I decided to give Vonage a call early one morning a couple days ago to "pick the brain" of a tech support guy. 

I asked him all sorts of questions about what he recommends for getting a Directivo to connect using Vonage. I acted like I barley knew anything so he would tell me anything he knows, then I slowly started mentioning things I've heard on these forums and other forums. 

His first bit of advice was to use the code: ,#034 

He then said I could try: ,#104 

I understand that the first code supposedly slows down the Tivo modem a little, but I have no clue what that second code is supposed to do. If anybody knows I'd love to hear. 

After giving me those codes he said I could also try using a DSL filter. He explained that it might help clean up the line and allow Tivo to connect better. He did stress that I "keep my receipt" because there is no guarantee it would work. 

His advice stopped there and he wanted to end the call, but I brought up something else. I told him I read about "packet size" and how it could contribute to Tivo success. He said I could lower the packet size and informed me that it might help. The default is ".2" he said. He said you can have it at .1, .2., or .3 -- he recommended .1. So I told him to change it. 

I also asked his to verify my firmware, he said it was up to date. 

The next item I brought up is the fax line. I asked, could having a fax line help in this situation? He informed me that it really wouldn't, and you could use the prefix *99 which is the same thing as having a fax line. I was a little surprised and confirmed that a fax line is basically a permanent line with the prefix *99 "built in". He then said that all *99 does is disable call waiting, and make some other very minor tweaks on the line to make it work better with fax. He said even with that, most of the time users need to slow down their fax machines because the newer, faster fax machines will not work reliably with Vonage. He said its just one of the faults of the technology right now. 

This was pretty much all I wanted to know for now, so I thanked him and hung up. 

I should mention that I have Vonage running through the internal wiring of my house, something he did not recommend when updating/connecting the Tivo (he said it could cause a lot of interference with the connection). I should also mention I currently have Vonage connected directly to my cable modem, with a router connected to the output of Vonage. I've only had it this way for a week to test this stuff out. I plan to change it back so that Vonage is connected to an output of the router soon (and will run more tests at that point). 

I started my DirecTV/Tivo testing. I plugged the Tivo into a phone jack nearby. Started by trying to update the phone number. No success. Tried a few more times, nothing (negotiating failure). I opted to just do a test call with the current number already saved in there. Did not work. I started using prefixes. Started with *99 only. Didn't work. Moved to ,#034 - nothing. Tried them both together, nothing. Then I tried ,#104 with *99 -- SUCCESS. The test call went through. I changed the phone number since it had updated the numbers. New number worked as well. I grabbed the latest download. I then removed the prefix and tried the new number - worked again. Tried an experiment to go back to the old number. It had to dial in again to get a new list, and it didnt work. I noticed I was also having trouble with my internet connection at this time, so I did a full reboot of Vonage and the cable modem. After that, I have had success every time with downloading new numbers, test calls, and daily calls, even with no prefixes. 

Final Opinion: I have no idea and I don't expect this success to continue. For some reason the ,#104 code did something early on, but it turned out I really didn't need it after a fresh reboot. Now, keep in mind these calls that have succeeded have been VERY brief calls with no major downloads. I am not sure how it will behave with a major download. It couldbe that changing the packet size helped in my case.

Now if I can only get Vonage to work properly with Brinks security I'll be in good shape! 

UPDATE: I moved Vonage to an output of my d-link router and have completed a daily call and test call. When a bigger download is available it will be the true test.

UPDATE/EDIT: I got the home security system working when I plugged Vonage into the last port of my router. I rebooted, and Brink dialed out and made an update.


----------



## RedGrey

Thanks for all the great responses to this post!

This setup has been working flawlessly for me since I posted it.... until mid December when suddenly BOTH of my DTiVos started failing their daily calls. I checked everything, and finally gave in and called Vonage (fully expecting the support rep to say "We don't support DirecTV receivers over Vonage) but the guy was actually really helpful.

Not only did he adjust my packet size slightly, he also discovered that somehow my Bandwidth saver setting had been changed to MEDIUM (which I would never do). He admitted that it looked like the system had changed it on its own (mentioned something about a maintenance script that could have done it). He set it back to High and now my receivers are back in business.

So.... if yours start failing be sure to check the bandwidth saver setting.

;-)


----------



## Provb3110

I have a DSR6000R Series 1 unit and recently switched to Vonage. I am using the internal modem in the unit. My router is the Linksys Broadband Router w/2 phone ports. 

I have tried all of the dialing prefix suggestions and when testing the new settings, it always fails. (Failed. Couldn't connect) I wonder how so many people with the DSR6000's are able to configure theirs to work. 

Has anyone seen any other suggestions other than using anexternal modem?

Another possibility...I have a problem w/the router that Vonage knows about. There is noise on the line even at the highest bandwidth. They have ordered new routers to replace these and they should be in in a few weeks :-( Could this be the problem???


----------



## tivobernd

Noise could be the problem.
Also - switch the dialin number to a number in the 718 areacode (NYC outside Manhattan) number... Those have had an almost 100% success rate for me.
Some numbers - on the other hand - have an almost 0% success rate...


----------



## super dave

> _Originally posted by Provb3110 _
> *I have a DSR6000R Series 1 unit and recently switched to Vonage. I am using the internal modem in the unit. My router is the Linksys Broadband Router w/2 phone ports.
> 
> I have tried all of the dialing prefix suggestions and when testing the new settings, it always fails. (Failed. Couldn't connect) I wonder how so many people with the DSR6000's are able to configure theirs to work.
> 
> Has anyone seen any other suggestions other than using an external modem?
> 
> Another possibility...I have a problem w/the router that Vonage knows about. There is noise on the line even at the highest bandwidth. They have ordered new routers to replace these and they should be in in a few weeks :-( Could this be the problem??? *


 I don't know anything about that model, I have a SAT-T60. Do you have the serial connection on the unit's rear? If so you might be able to use the serial connection over PPP as described in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2487738#post2487738


----------



## Kevin L

> _Originally posted by tivobernd _
> *Noise could be the problem.
> Also - switch the dialin number to a number in the 718 areacode (NYC outside Manhattan) number... Those have had an almost 100% success rate for me.
> Some numbers - on the other hand - have an almost 0% success rate... *


 Is there a list of numbers in the 718 area code that work?

Thanks.


----------



## Provb3110

> _Originally posted by tivobernd _
> *Noise could be the problem.
> Also - switch the dialin number to a number in the 718 areacode (NYC outside Manhattan) number... Those have had an almost 100% success rate for me.
> Some numbers - on the other hand - have an almost 0% success rate... *


But when I try to get the dialin number, it fails. I put in the new area code and and it can't connect to get the number.

Fortunatley, my land line has not been completely cut off yet. I can make outgoing calls, so I got the NY codes. Still not sure how to get the modem to work with Vonage.

I also have to check on the serial cable thing.

Thanks! I'll get back to you.


----------



## tivobernd

Try to get the list of dialin numbers a couple of times... that calls goes out to a 800 number and sometimes doesn't work for me either... So set the areacode to 718, let it try a couple of times and then pick any number of the list and give it a shot...


----------



## Kash76

I can't get past "dialing" with any combo of codes on either my RCA 40GB or my Sat-T60  

Does this mean that my line is really bad?

I find it interesting that people with Moto adapters have better luck than those of us with Linksys.


----------



## steveken

Don't think that people with motorola's are better off. I have one and I could NOT get the damn thing to work. I just went out to Radio Shack and made myself a cable like OLdDog and super dave put up on the boards and it worked!!!!!!!! I am soooooo happy!!!!! It had been forever since I had a good dial and it WORKED!!!! Stop screwin around with the damn dialing over the VoIP connection and go get yourself this Serial to PPP thing working!! Its soooooo easy to do!


----------



## Provb3110

> _Originally posted by tivobernd _
> *Try to get the list of dialin numbers a couple of times... that calls goes out to a 800 number and sometimes doesn't work for me either... So set the areacode to 718, let it try a couple of times and then pick any number of the list and give it a shot... *


At first I was getting the other error message. Then, when I tried using the 718 area code, I would get Line Busy. No one was on the phone. The only extension is in my room for the time being. Then, I plugged up the telephone and the line, was indeed occupied. I am not sure why that happened. I got it to hang up and tried again 4 more times and the same thing happened.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Kash76

I was getting the same results. Still not working for me even after they set my packet stuff to .1. The first time after that I got to negotiating and it quit. Haven't gotten back to that point


----------



## tivobernd

All your results make me wonder if the Cisco ATA-186 is somehow 'better' in dealing with the TiVo modems... I guess I should start taking really good care of that thing so it doesn't die and get replaced by Vonage with more 'modern' technology...
The only other advise I have is going the serial/external modem route... If you have an old external modem (I would recomment 9600 baud or slower) laying around and are able to solder a cable it should only cost a few bucks....
I did that as well - but haven't needed it in over a year - back then I had trouble dialing out on vonage...


----------



## Kash76

I have ordered one of the kits off of eBay. We'll see. I get some benefit from Vonage but I don't like all of this messing around to make it work.


----------



## rgfcpq

> _Originally posted by Faceman23 _
> *After tons of research on trying to get my Directv Tivo to dial out on a Vonage line I tried this and it worked! Maybe you guys can try it and have the same success as I did. Takes a couple of tries but it does update.
> 
> In the area code, section on the phone setup change area code to 877 and dialing prefix to ,#034. Make a test call (mine took two tries) and then try the manual update (mine took two tries as well). Make sure in the Vonage setup you have your call quality set to 90k, otherwise I don't think it would work.
> 
> Good luck and hope it works for you too! *


I just tried this approach but changed it to ,#019 and got it to work flawlessly over vonage as wired throughout my home (I also did the *99 thing on the call waiting disable number and have a dsl filter connected to my dtivo). The only odd thing is that on the test call it came back and added a message to messages list saying that there are new phone numbers and that I should reset it shortly as the number I have is about to be changed/disconnected. It didn't say which number -- the old one I had or the new 877 number. I wonder if they are disconnecting it -- which would frankly be a DISASTER -- as this is the only way I have gotten to work.

Thanks for the advice -- let's hope it stays active!


----------



## steveken

Ok, maybe someone can explain this to me. Why do you folks keep trying to get the DirecTiVo to dial out over vonage or packet8 or whatever when you can do it via the serial port on the back of your computer and the serial port on the TiVo itself? With all of the aggrivations you people are going through, it does not make a lick of sense to keep doing it through dialing. The cable you can make or buy will work flawlessly with the instructions that are available on this very forum as well as take the time to do any connections or downloading down to mere seconds. 

Please explain to me why you are making this far harder than it has to be???!!!! It just does NOT make sense.


----------



## clydesam28

great, i have a philips tivo series 1 and has looked on different forums trying to get my tivo to connect using voip service lingo.Nothing worked until I tried the,#019. I even called the tivo customer support and they told me no way too work with tivo 1 series. I also have a replaytv and got it too work with lingo by slowing down the modem. Replaytv has an easier way too slow it down. Thanks again.


----------



## jabroni

> _Originally posted by steveken _
> *Ok, maybe someone can explain this to me. Why do you folks keep trying to get the DirecTiVo to dial out over vonage or packet8 or whatever when you can do it via the serial port on the back of your computer and the serial port on the TiVo itself? With all of the aggrivations you people are going through, it does not make a lick of sense to keep doing it through dialing. The cable you can make or buy will work flawlessly with the instructions that are available on this very forum as well as take the time to do any connections or downloading down to mere seconds.
> 
> Please explain to me why you are making this far harder than it has to be???!!!! It just does NOT make sense. *


Sure. I will make three serial cables, buy three computers, buy three more wireless adapters and then I am all set.

Your so called "easy solution" will never make it past the aesthetics committe.

Not everyone wants to have computers and cables laying all around their TV's, Tivo's and cables....


----------



## scottt

Success! I had been trying for a while to get my HDVR2 to dial in (T60 works fine with the slowdown code) but no luck.

Finally gave up and took the unit to my parents to use their land line. I heard people had luck with 212 numbers (since Vonage is out of NJ I think). So I grabbed a Manhattan #. Took it back home, and with the reverse DSL filter (left over from a failed dial in attempt) it is working!!!!!

Yeah! finally no more @[email protected]#[email protected]#$ nag screen and the wife can order PPV (yep, it's making the DTV call in as well).


----------



## unixadm

> _Originally posted by jabroni _
> *Sure. I will make three serial cables, buy three computers, buy three more wireless adapters and then I am all set.
> 
> Your so called "easy solution" will never make it past the aesthetics committe.
> 
> Not everyone wants to have computers and cables laying all around their TV's, Tivo's and cables.... *


I agree that it might not work for everyone, but you don't need 3 computers. You need 1 computer with 3 serial connections. Most PC's have 2 built in Serial connections and you can use a USB-Serial adapter for the 3rd (or an add on serial port card).

I have all my equipment in a basement closet and use video distribution to give all TV's access to all TiVos sp adding a PC down there worked perfeclty for m.

I took an old 550Mhz computer, threw an old 20GB drive into it and added a $15 wireless card (on sale from Fry's....I could have also just ran an ethernet cable down to it, but for the cheap price, it was worth it). I put on Windows XP on it and set it to accept PPP over Serial. I put the PC in the basement closet with No monitor and it works perfectly. I had two cables I was able to put together and purchased the 3rd from 9th Tee.

I have wireless keyboard and mouse connected and will be throwing in an old video card that has S-Video output. At that point, I will be able to connect to my TV and access the Internet, my MP3's etc via wireless keyboard.

Total cost for me was about $35 and no more nag screens, fast access to software downloads, etc....and hopefully a Home Theater PC in the future.


----------



## Bombavern

I empathize with those of you still struggling, I spent 3 hours tonight and 2 other nights over the last month trying to get a test call out. In reading all 23 pages of this thread and trying at least 25 different configurations, I believe I found one that works for me. If I have learned anything from these threads, its that there is no 'one size fits all' solution. Each box has its own issues.

I live in Indy, so I figured the 317 area codes would work. It wasnt until I went toll free (877) after reading a post about rural numbers that I was able to successfully get outbound. Dont ask me why, but I could make calls to the number directory but never the test line or the daily call. After I set the number to the 877 number, I changed to the fax line preset of *99 and was able to make a successful test call and update!

From reading these posts, it seems that many people have gotten a live connection only to have their hopes dashed months later. I hope that does not happen but will not be surprised. If you are still having issues trying the 877 number with *99 as a test, even if you live in a city.

Thanks for all the posts, it gave me takes I would have never speculated on my own.


----------



## yamato72

I've got 2 HDVR2s, one hacked & still running 3.1.1c, the other unhacked and running 3.1.1e. The latter will connect about 30% of the time over Vonage using:

877 area code
,#034
*99

The hacked box absolutely will not make a successful test call with those same settings BUT claimed to have made a succesful daily call on its own this afternoon with no intervention from me, all default settings (local number and no prefixes). My tests were with Vonage at 50k instead of 90 and I have never bothered calling them to adjust my packet size.

My beloved Tivo's need for a landline was the only reason I put off going to Vonage. I'm so happy with Vonage, though, that I can live with a nag screen. Based on my lengthy (not) testing, the daily call will work but there are so many variables that have to be juuuuust right to make that happen....


----------



## strange_69

> _Originally posted by unixadm _
> *I agree that it might not work for everyone, but you don't need 3 computers. You need 1 computer with 3 serial connections. Most PC's have 2 built in Serial connections and you can use a USB-Serial adapter for the 3rd (or an add on serial port card).
> 
> I have all my equipment in a basement closet and use video distribution to give all TV's access to all TiVos sp adding a PC down there worked perfeclty for m.
> 
> I took an old 550Mhz computer, threw an old 20GB drive into it and added a $15 wireless card (on sale from Fry's....I could have also just ran an ethernet cable down to it, but for the cheap price, it was worth it). I put on Windows XP on it and set it to accept PPP over Serial. I put the PC in the basement closet with No monitor and it works perfectly. I had two cables I was able to put together and purchased the 3rd from 9th Tee.
> 
> I have wireless keyboard and mouse connected and will be throwing in an old video card that has S-Video output. At that point, I will be able to connect to my TV and access the Internet, my MP3's etc via wireless keyboard.
> 
> Total cost for me was about $35 and no more nag screens, fast access to software downloads, etc....and hopefully a Home Theater PC in the future. *


unixadm,
I tried to do the Serial PPP hook-up with my computer but I ran into problems when I click "Accept Incoming Connections" while setting up a new connection. It has to deal with "Routing and Remote Access" not running and I cannot turn it on. My question is, how can I go from my DirecTivo Serial connection to a USB connection on my computer? I know that I can set up the hardware but how would I configure the system to work? Thank you, Steve


----------



## newbee_kp

First of all -- I already try this #019 as prefix from this great post (since I am new will not allow to post URL) but you will know what I am talking about.

didn't try the modem option yet, Just want to mkae sure someone out there used VoIP over wireless high speed connection to make daily call.

My Tivo is Philips model DSR704...

Thanks
KP


----------



## HC1Gunner

> _Originally posted by steveken _
> *Ok, maybe someone can explain this to me. Why do you folks keep trying to get the DirecTiVo to dial out over vonage or packet8 or whatever when you can do it via the serial port on the back of your computer and the serial port on the TiVo itself? With all of the aggrivations you people are going through, it does not make a lick of sense to keep doing it through dialing. The cable you can make or buy will work flawlessly with the instructions that are available on this very forum as well as take the time to do any connections or downloading down to mere seconds.
> 
> Please explain to me why you are making this far harder than it has to be???!!!! It just does NOT make sense. *


Well I'm not sure I follow you on using the serial cable, but my PC is located 60' away from where my living room is, and vonage is hooked to al the phone jacks in my house. Just so happens there is a phone jack right behind my entertainment center. Where could I get a 60' serial cable, or could I jsut Cat5 and splice in to the serial connector at both ends. How does it make a call out via the serial cable, I haven't used a serial cable in years, but I'm sure I have one laying around some where. Does it the serial signal go through your mobo and the your NIC and to the router or vonage phone adapter?
I can solve this whole stinking problem, piggy back TiVo signals for updating by using DTV's uplink to their satellite, and there be no stinking reason to have TiVo make a call in. It wpuld all be downloaded via DTV satellite. In the beginning DTV used land line for the same reason, now according to DTV they no longer use a land line, it all comes from their satellite.


----------



## danguilm

bonscott87 said:


> This past month I noticed TONS of calls from all three receivers to the DirecTV 800 and 888 numbers. Obviously none of them were connecting and kept trying. Then I remember I lowered by Vonage bandwidth to 30K. I upped it back to 90K and all three made a successful call to DirecTV overnight.
> 
> So the moral is to at least check your Vonage bandwidth setting and set it to 90k for a couple days and see if that helps. With your broadband Tivo I don't think you need the slowdown code at all since it only effects the Tivo call anyway.


Could one of you kindly spell out exactly what I need to do to get this darn DTivo to work wiith Vonage? I have no idea how to change the vonage bandwidth - what menu is that in? Also - it seems like some of you have had success with a few other solutions like PPP as well as changing the dialing options (someone said add a "1" to the number - is that ilike ,#1401 or ,#1019, or is it like 1,#019) but I just want the easiest solution to get the darn thing to work. I talked to Level 2 Directv tech support last night and they said that within 60 days that the RGB ports on the back of the tivo will be activated and can be used to call in instead of using a standard phone line. Is this similar to what you guys have done with the adapters and USB port solutions? Lastly, one of you said that all you need is a 28.8 modem - how about the 56k one that is in mt machine - how do I, step by step, make that work to allow the tivo's in other rooms to make calls? You can tell I am confused by all of the proposed soluitions here - please help!!!


----------



## scottt

danguilm said:


> I talked to Level 2 Directv tech support last night and they said that within 60 days that the RGB ports on the back of the tivo will be activated and can be used to call in instead of using a standard phone line.


Wow, can't wait for MY RGB ports to be activated. Now, a few things:

Where the heck is the RGB port on my TiVo?

How does a monitor connector (if I can find it on my TiVo) send data to the internet?


----------



## mediaman100

I've tried reading every thread, but my head is spinning now. Here is my situation: 
New Vonage customer, using Linksys router with phone jacks. Router is connected to the cable modem. I did some reverse wiring to get dial tone through out my house. My first Tivo unit that I recieved in Oct 2004 started acting up. I called it in and Directv sent out a Hughes to replace the Samsung. Both units are not HD. The samsung had worked on the vonage line but now the Hughes doesn't. What can I do to make this work. I tried the varous codes in these pages but with no luck. Thanks in advance.

Newbie in trouble


----------



## weflyrc

I am sure that the readers of these post get tired of seeing some of the same questions asked, but for us newbies, they are new questions, and we think that we are different in that our situations must be unique, because our "stuff" don't work!! My "stuff" consist of a cable modem provided by our local Road Runner service through Time Warner. The Linksys adapter/router PT31P2 provided by Vonage, and I have a pair of older DSR6000 Tivo boxes that worked flawlessly via my old land line. I have tried using different prefixes to change the modem speeds, different area codes, and various other fixes that I've seen on these forums. I have yet to get a successful test call through Vonage. Is the Tivo to Serial via PPP the way that I should go, or what else should I do? Don't plan on getting rid of Tivo or Vonage, but hate the idea of loading up 2 Tivo boxes and taking them to someones house each month to get updates. Help this idiot if you can. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin L

I struggled getting all my TiVos to work with Vonage. It was very hit and miss (more miss than hit ). I finally set up one with PPP over Serial last week and it works flawlessly. I just have to make or buy cables for the others. 

Until they turn on the USB ports and let us connect that way, I'd say the PPP route is the best way to go.


----------



## bahopkins

weflyrc said:


> I have tried using different prefixes to change the modem speeds, different area codes, and various other fixes that I've seen on these forums. I have yet to get a successful test call through Vonage. Is the Tivo to Serial via PPP the way that I should go, or what else should I do? Don't plan on getting rid of Tivo or Vonage, but hate the idea of loading up 2 Tivo boxes and taking them to someones house each month to get updates. Help this idiot if you can. Thanks.


I was having problems with my new HR10-250 being able to successfully complete the call. Test calls would sometimes work, sometimes not. I finally switched to the 212 area code and now my calls are going through. I read somewhere recently that DirecTv had some problems with dial-ins from the Houston area (where I'm located). I haven't gone back and tried resetting to a local dial-in number.

I will say, it took numerous calls to receive the software upgrade to version "e", but since then, I've had no problems.

Bryan


----------



## weflyrc

I've tried the 212, the 877, my local 919 and several other area codes as well. Mine comes up "connection failed" when I put in the area codes and try to get it to pull up available numbers to connect with. The best that I have had yet is a busy indication. I did get it once with a local connect number to show that the dialing part completed, but it failed soon after that. I do still have my land line for the time being, so I can access the numbers for each area code if I connect it to find them, but if I try to do it strictly via my vonage line, it never works.


----------



## weflyrc

Ok, here is something new. I tried prefixes like ,#219 and ,#214 along with my local dial in number without 1 and the area code and it dialed very quickly, then got to the connecting portion and I got the message "failed. Service not answering". Is this due to the fact that I don't have 1 and the area code added, or is it something else? Thanks.


----------



## nsayer

I have a HDVR2 that I am about to try the external modem hack with, but I'd like to explore an easier way.... 

I've found out about ,#211. My hope is that by wiring up the DTiVo to a USB-to-serial adapter on my mac, I should be able to run


pppd /dev/cu.usbserial0 115200 maxfail 0 persist proxyarp myipaddress:addressfortivo


which should result in my mac more or less being a ppp server available at any time for the tivo.

I'll report back with results.


----------



## cactus46

Hi weflyrc,

If you are trying Dial Prefixes of ,#219 etc, then you are obviously trying to get serial to PPP working? There are lots of threads on getting it working.

If you send me your modem log via PM, perhaps I can give you a few suggestions.

Good luck and keep us posted.

John



weflyrc said:


> Ok, here is something new. I tried prefixes like ,#219 and ,#214 along with my local dial in number without 1 and the area code and it dialed very quickly, then got to the connecting portion and I got the message "failed. Service not answering". Is this due to the fact that I don't have 1 and the area code added, or is it something else? Thanks.


----------



## easyshot

Well I am new to the forum but have diligently been following the thread. I have an HR10 which I and many other spent a grand on for a series tivo??? Which makes complete sense???

Anyways since getting vonage and dumping my land line I had my first successful test call in a month of futzing with the blinkin' thing. Using a 212 area code, an external modem kit from weaknees, a 20 feet phone cord strung from my RT31P2 to the external modem (for fear the radoshack phone jack extender was killing me), using the ,#319 prefix, and. . . I even got a a daily call to work.

Now just taking the experiment further, I hooked my radio shack gizmos back up and now it doesn't work.

It boggles my mind that Directv offers a thousand dollar receiver using old technology. Not to mention they don't even foresee that tivo type people would probably lend themselves to a service like vonage and not make there service compatible.

Well hopefully someone got something out of this post and at least I got to vent.

EZ.


----------



## GDN

FWIW - I've posted in this thread about the ease I've had with Vonage. Something happened on Jan 6 and both of my Tivo's quit dialing out. After reading - I've updated them both to have the 718 area code (I'm in Dallas - area code 972). I'm using NO dialing codes and I did not put the "1" in for long distance. I selected the Manhattan number from the list from the 718 numbers. Everything is perfect again - calls to download numbers were good and I've made 5 calls between the 2 machines in the last 2 days. 

I've got a Comcast Cable modem Moto 5100, Linksys WRT54G router and a Moto Vonage box behind the router. Setup is pretty simple - I guess I've just been lucky compared to all of the problems I see posted here. I will say that I put the latest Linksys firmware on and had Vonage flash the firmware on their Moto box when all of this started. All of that info and a drawing are posted up near the top of this thread. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## nsayer

nsayer said:


> I've found out about ,#211. My hope is that by wiring up the DTiVo to a USB-to-serial adapter on my mac, I should be able to run
> 
> pppd /dev/cu.usbserial0 115200 maxfail 0 persist proxyarp myipaddress:addressfortivo


This was pretty close to the final answer.

The command I've used is

pppd /dev/tty.usbserial0 115200 myip:tivoip proxyarp persist maxfail 0 local passive

The 'local' option is required because the cable is a simple 3 wire one, so all of the modem control signals must be ignored.

The 'passive' option tells pppd to just sit there and wait for the TiVo to initiate the connection rather than repeatedly send LCP startup packets.

But in order for the mac to route the packets, you must also enable IP forwarding. Type

sysctl -w net.inet.ip.forwarding=1

I still may actually go with an external modem as the final solution. If I take my laptop anywhere, I have to unhook the TiVo. I suppose that isn't a huge deal - I can always just plug the TiVo's USB adapter in, set up pppd and force the daily call once in a while.


----------



## weflyrc

Ok. Cable came in today via 9thtee to work with Serial port and connect to my pc. Cost a whopping $7.95 plus shipping and got it the next day via UPS (thanks Kevin for the info). Connected it up like one of the old archive link from this site said, and it will now make test calls like nobody's business. PERFECT. However it will still not complete a daily call. It will get right up to the negotiating part and then give me a failed to negotiate message. What do I need to look at at this point? I have tried various speeds, but still no dice. I know I am close. Thanks to all that have helped so far. This cable is the way to go.


Jim


----------



## super dave

Did you set an IP range and turn off your firewall?


----------



## radarmile

nsayer said:


> This was pretty close to the final answer.
> 
> The command I've used is
> 
> pppd /dev/tty.usbserial0 115200 myip:tivoip proxyarp persist maxfail 0 local passive
> 
> The 'local' option is required because the cable is a simple 3 wire one, so all of the modem control signals must be ignored.
> 
> The 'passive' option tells pppd to just sit there and wait for the TiVo to initiate the connection rather than repeatedly send LCP startup packets.
> 
> But in order for the mac to route the packets, you must also enable IP forwarding. Type
> 
> sysctl -w net.inet.ip.forwarding=1
> 
> I still may actually go with an external modem as the final solution. If I take my laptop anywhere, I have to unhook the TiVo. I suppose that isn't a huge deal - I can always just plug the TiVo's USB adapter in, set up pppd and force the daily call once in a while.


I have an iMac always on in my network. I also have 2 dtivo's (HDVR2). Is there a way to connect both to the router or a hub so they could call whenever they need to? I have read through most of the threads on this topic and no one seems to have addressed multiple tivos and ppp.


----------



## nsayer

If the two DTiVos are near the imac, then use two USB-serial adapters and run pppd twice.


----------



## Tusk

nsayer said:


> This was pretty close to the final answer.
> 
> The command I've used is
> 
> pppd /dev/tty.usbserial0 115200 myip:tivoip proxyarp persist maxfail 0 local passive
> 
> sysctl -w net.inet.ip.forwarding=1


nsayer,

Is this funtionality built in standard? Should I be able to use my serial to usb adaptor, plug it into the mac, open a terminal and type the two commands above without adding any 3rd-party software?

Also, how do I determine *myip* and *tivoip*

Thanks


----------



## Psychoderelict

Tusk said:


> nsayer,
> 
> Is this funtionality built in standard? Should I be able to use my serial to usb adaptor, plug it into the mac, open a terminal and type the two commands above without adding any 3rd-party software?
> 
> Also, how do I determine *myip* and *tivoip*
> 
> Thanks


This post should explain how to do it on OS X 10.3.x. pppd is built in to OS X on a Mac. No software to install.


----------



## Tusk

Psychoderelict said:


> This post should explain how to do it on OS X 10.3.x. pppd is built in to OS X on a Mac. No software to install.


Thanks, that's just what I needed. I am switching to Vonage, and I had only seen info relating to Windoze machines.

Will try it this weekend.


----------



## shesth1

GDN said:


> FWIW - I've posted in this thread about the ease I've had with Vonage. Something happened on Jan 6 and both of my Tivo's quit dialing out. After reading - I've updated them both to have the 718 area code (I'm in Dallas - area code 972). I'm using NO dialing codes and I did not put the "1" in for long distance. I selected the Manhattan number from the list from the 718 numbers. Everything is perfect again - calls to download numbers were good and I've made 5 calls between the 2 machines in the last 2 days.
> 
> Hi,
> I was attempting to try this and I ran into a problem, I have not been able to get the vonage service to work to dial the tivo service, so when I try to change the dialing options, the tivo tries to make the call to down load the 718 phone numbers, (which I actually got and wrote down from a second tivo connected to a land line) But I don't know how to bypass the initial call and just change the phone number under "change dialing options"
> Thanks in advance for helping a really dim - newbie


----------



## yellogt

The Vonage support had a clever idea... Since you can't dial out to get a list of numbers, put the new number you want to dial in the dial prefix. It'll only accept the first 10 numbers you dial.

So that'll mean that people should post the whole # that they have success, as opposed to the "First 718 number."

I've had success in the past with 718-987-5137. Vonage told me to put in the dial prefix 1-212-920-3005. Another New York number that they have a higher rate of success with.

You could also put in *99,1-212-920-3005 The *99 will put it in the fax mode, which is the highest quality, despite your settings.

BTW - I've been 0 for 1,000 since mid-January.

I spent 75 minutes on the phone with Vonage. He set packetization from 10, to 20, to 30. It seems like 30 is the best for me. He also set a fax codes switch on the line properties. Whatever that means.

He also said every customer is unique. Packetization of 10 might work for someone, while 30 might work for another.

DSL filters: I disconnected mine (In the back of the TiVo, and my connection rate sucks now. Put it back in, and I connect, but still fail in Negotiation. 

I'm going to keep trying different numbers of what people post until I get something to go through.

Other numbers I know of are: 1-732-817-9100, 1-732-798-0012 (This one worked in the past)

Good luck to all.


----------



## cditty

I am happy to report that I was able to complete a call using the method above. I failed with the 212 number, but it completed after 3 tries on the 718 number. YIPPPEE

Thanks yellogt


----------



## HC1Gunner

Well after buying an external serial fax modem, and buying a serial cable 1/8" round to 9DB, I still can't make a sucessful call. Using an external modem just says the same thing "Can't Connect". This was suppose to be the solve all solution by using external serial modem, I gald I got this stuff off ebay (NIB) and did pay much. I think I read some where that once you plug in the serial cable, the internal modem is automatically disabled?

I've tried using all different kinds of area codes, none of them have worked, and I used a ton of different prefixes, and turned "detect dial tone" off, none of this stuff works. Its been 40 days since my tive unit has made a sucessful call in. On top of it everyone that I talk to says they say they hear them sleves echoing. I waiting for over an hour on hold twice this week with voange and never got helped. I have sent them 15 emails in the last two weeks, and none of them have been replied to, very...very poor customer service. I think they bitten off more customers than they can chew, BTW iahve had my vocie quality set to all 3 settings, and the echo is there on each setting, presently using the highest setting.


----------



## cditty

Did you try the method in the post directly above mine? Worked like a charm for me. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2634692&&#post2634692


----------



## HC1Gunner

Until they turn on the USB ports and let us connect that way said:


> Best thing you can do is call and complain to DTV, because DTV told me until enough people call in, they won't activate or enable the USB ports. USB ports would solve all our problems.
> 
> I have a Hughes SD-DVR80 and it doesnt matter what area code, or prefix or phone ssttings I use, it wont dial in. I bought a NIB creative serial modem with a tivo serial cable 1/8" jack out, and 9DB serial in on back of modem, and its still trying touse my units internal modem. I thought I read some where on forums that one you plug into the serial jack on the back of a unit, its suppose to disable the internal modem? For all I know hughes has elected to not evern hook up the serial port, and its as useless as the USB ports. Morons at DTV just get busy, I'm sure it take some engineer/porgrammer 30 minutes to write code to activate the USB ports.
> 
> The real reason I think they have not activated the USB ports is...they dont want you downloading TiVo files (movies & TV shows) to your hard drive, allowing you to burn them to DVD. yes you can hack your unit and probably do this, but then your warranty is void.


----------



## jmhays

Heck, I'll void my warranty!! How do I do use the USB port to burn some shows to DVD?


----------



## salikiji

I spent 4 hours yesterday messing with my series 1 DTivo (DSR6000), no joy dialing in. Spent 90 minutes with a Vonage tech today, he changed my packet length from 20 to 10 to 30 ms, also changed the waveform from sinusoidal to trapezoidal (says that this is standard for data/fax setups). The only thing that allowed me to dial out was when he turned off echo suppression, which is OK for data but bad for voice. 

He did say that every situation is different in regards to packet length. He said *99 tells the modem to override any quality setting and set it to maximum (which was redundant in my case as I already had mine set to maximum). Also the wiring in the house can have an impact and wanted me to run a cable directly to the router (unfortunately this would be about a 100 foot run and I don't have a cable that long at the moment). 


He also said that Vonage has a team of people working on this issue. I suppose AT&T advertising that they have fax/data/Tivo capabilities on their VoIP service would be a factor there. 

Me, I'm off to examine my wiring to the Tivo jack (most of my wiring is new CAT 3) and will play with the idea of using a phone number in the Dialing Prefix field, but most of my experience was that the unit could not even make a connection which kind of points to signal quality.


----------



## Don_Corneo

For the people using the serial cable, I believe no matter how new your unit is or the brand, you must use *,#319* for the unit to dial an external modem via the serial cable. The serial jack on the unit is not like a headphone jack: When you plug the serial cable into the jack it does not disable the internal modem simply by "breaking the connection" to the internal modem.


----------



## Todd

I just got Vonage and am trying to get my HDTiVo to work with it. I've tried all kinds of combinations so far but to no avail. If I listen in while it tries, how come most of the time I get a fast busy right after TiVo picks up the phone?


----------



## Todd

Well, I got it to work, intermittently at least! I just put 17189875137 as the dial prefix. *99 seemed to mess it up. Bizarre...


----------



## super dave

Don_Corneo said:


> For the people using the serial cable, I believe no matter how new your unit is or the brand, you must use *,#319* for the unit to dial an external modem via the serial cable. The serial jack on the unit is not like a headphone jack: When you plug the serial cable into the jack it does not disable the internal modem simple by "breaking the connection" to the internal modem.


If you are using the serial connection then the prefix starts with a "2". I would guess that "3" is for an external modem, 2 different beasts.

A word on port speeds: If you didn't use 115,200 as the maximum port speed, you need to change the Tivo's prefix. ",#211" assumes 115,200. The "11" part of that is the port speed. So if you used 19,200, say, that should become ",#219". Or if you used 9600, that should be ",#296". The last two digits of the prefix string are the same as the first two digits of the port speed you use. It doesn't support anything higher than 115,200, however.

The internal modem doesn't matter, since you don't have a phone jack plugged in any way.


----------



## super dave

Todd said:


> Well, I got it to work, intermittently at least! I just put 17189875137 as the dial prefix. *99 seemed to mess it up. Bizarre...


If you have your QOS set to the highest on your dashboard, then *99 won't really do anything. You got the fast busy because you didn't use ,*99. The comma is the difference.


----------



## spepi

I bought the Null Modem Cable from 9th Tee 
Using a USB to serial converter cable. 

I have tried everything possible. I followed 
a link I for How to setup Tivo 3.0 to talk to Windows XP via Serial PPP

It dials fine, but never connects....I am at a total loss..can anyone give me some tips. 
Things I have done. 
Verified all settings 
Changed mdmhayes.inf 
tried all different speeds, along with the ,#2xx to go along with the different speeds. 
Enabled guest account 
used my account 
disabled local fiewall 
disabled linksys firewall 
tried static IPs in connection out of my DHCP range, in my DHCP range 
Used DHCP 
tried changing COM ports 
added static IP to my DMZ 

I see garbage in the Hyperterminal, but not what the link tells me I should see. 


I have WInXP Home 
connecting Via Wireless to linksys 


Thanks to anyone that can help me


----------



## Don_Corneo

The *,#319* is not for connection speed, it is simply the command to tell the unit to bypass the internal modem and use an external one via the serial jack.


----------



## salikiji

woo hoo, I'm able to dial out! I did two things: 

examined all of my wiring to the Tivo, found a run of non-CAT wiring in the basement, replaced the entire run from the 66 block with CAT 3 wire (I have two large boxes of it). 


I noticed that the dial tone doesn't appear right away (I think I'm hearing a set of Voice Mail tones before the dial tone), so I set the Call Waiting code to ",,," , which should insert a 6 second pause before dialing. I was able to dial out twice in a row and did my daily download/upload. 

Final settings for my Series 1 DSR6000: 

local phone number 

Dial out prefix: #034, 

Call Waiting prefix: ,,, 

Phone Available: off 

Wait for Dial Tone: off


----------



## abfleck

Todd said:


> Well, I got it to work, intermittently at least! I just put 17189875137 as the dial prefix. *99 seemed to mess it up. Bizarre...


I use the above number for the dial prefix and worked great. Thanks from IL

AJ


----------



## spepi

Do you think if I conected a seperat eline from my PAP2 line 2 directly to the DirecTivo..it will dial?
I would think this port 2 is enabled.....


----------



## cactus46

Hi spepi,

Send a copy of your modem log to me via PM. Be patient and we can probably work through this.

For a test, I would disable all of the com ports and modems that do not relate to the serial to PPP for a test.

Also, reviewing this thread may be helpful: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=191812

You may want to move over to that thread.

Keep us posted and good luck.

John


----------



## spepi

Cactus,
I just moved back to MA from PHX. I lived in Surprise off of Litchfield Rd. Well, Im at work, my wife thinks I am a geek, but before I void the warranty....I KNOW I can get this thing working.
Quick Breakdown.
laptop, USB to Serial cable, Null modem cable from 9th Tee, internal modem(not disabled)changed my mdmhayes.inf, deleted .pnf, rebooted. I cant even get connected.
Once I get home tonight, I will try a few things if my wife lets me. Once I get a fresh MDMHAYES.INF and edited..I will try again.

Also, great posts in that link you sent me.
I will be back in touch. back to work I go.


spepi


----------



## PRMan

Don_Corneo said:


> The *,#319* is not for connection speed, it is simply the command to tell the unit to bypass the internal modem and use an external one via the serial jack.


At 19,200... ,#328 would try at 28.8.


----------



## tivoROCKSme

epsilondelta said:


> I am really sincere here in being ignorant of the workings of VoIP, but I would hate to see folks get rid of their land line, only to find that DTV suddenly "cares" about the agreement they signed.
> 
> epsilondelta


I think they better change their language, because my Vonage service comes into the house via cable modem which uses a copper wire, it's just a different copper wire than the phone company would use. It's still a land based line, I think they better have their attorney's change their verbiage if they want to start "caring"


----------



## cactus46

Hi to a former Phoenician, spepi, 

I looked at your log. It still looks like you have a firewall in there. Are you using Win XP SP2? It has the firewall enabled by default.

It looks like your mdmhayes.inf may be ok but worth checking.

03-22-2005 18:19:58.666 - Recv: ~
03-22-2005 18:19:58.666 - Interpreted response: Ring

It recognized the ~ for a ring.

You can temporarily disable the existing built in modem in the Device Manager and then re-enable it after a test as well as any other ports not in use for the test. Also, if you have ICS, Internet Connection Sharing, try disabling it for a test.

Keep us posted.

John



spepi said:


> Cactus,
> I just moved back to MA from PHX. I lived in Surprise off of Litchfield Rd. Well, Im at work, my wife thinks I am a geek, but before I void the warranty....I KNOW I can get this thing working.
> Quick Breakdown.
> laptop, USB to Serial cable, Null modem cable from 9th Tee, internal modem(not disabled)changed my mdmhayes.inf, deleted .pnf, rebooted. I cant even get connected.
> Once I get home tonight, I will try a few things if my wife lets me. Once I get a fresh MDMHAYES.INF and edited..I will try again.
> 
> Also, great posts in that link you sent me.
> I will be back in touch. back to work I go.
> 
> spepi


----------



## spepi

Firewall is disabled, I have a LinkSys Router with Sveasofts latest and greatest.
I have added ports 2190 and 8080-8089.
I can try turning off my linksys firewall for a test, but I have done that already.
ICS is not enabled.


----------



## spepi

So, I tried that...no luck. When I do the Hyperterminal, dont see garble like the rest of the users out there.
It dials, tries to connect with a finish of "Failed. Service not answering"

Well, Im gonna go through my mdmhayes.inf. If someone has one thats working, could you post your mdmhayes.inf here so I can copy it?
My wife now owns the Tube..so all I can do is sit back and keep looking at other posts and see if sometihng clicks.


----------



## cactus46

Hi spepi,

Have you tried using the two static IP addresses instead of assigning them by DHCP as suggested in the 'how-to'? Most of us have found that DHCP-assigned IP addresses don't work very well!

I meant to mention that your usb-serial cable is ok, otherwise we would not see the characters in the modem log.

John



spepi said:


> So, I tried that...no luck. When I do the Hyperterminal, dont see garble like the rest of the users out there.
> It dials, tries to connect with a finish of "Failed. Service not answering"
> 
> Well, Im gonna go through my mdmhayes.inf. If someone has one thats working, could you post your mdmhayes.inf here so I can copy it?
> My wife now owns the Tube..so all I can do is sit back and keep looking at other posts and see if sometihng clicks.


----------



## spepi

Yes, my router dishes out 192.168.1.xxx.
I have 1.3, 1.4, and 1.5 set as static for my Server, PAP2, and PS2.
I am using static IPs of 1.5 and 1.6 for the network connection.
Guest account is actually enabled. I am using my account as well.
SP2, but this has been at SP2 for some time now.
Just verified my .inf file line for line, space for space and comma for comma.
I know my cable is communicating with the Tico..its just not breaking through to the other side.

Any other info I can provide, let me know.


----------



## spepi

After giving the tube to my wife, I let the Tivo dial up in the middle of the night on its auto schedule.

This is the modem log from that.
03-22-2005 22:17:31.736 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-22-2005 22:17:31.736 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp, Version 5.1.2600 
03-22-2005 22:17:31.736 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-22-2005 22:17:31.736 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-22-2005 22:17:31.766 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys, Version 5.1.2600 
03-22-2005 22:17:31.766 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - File: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll, Version 5.1.2600 
03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - Modem type: Communications cable between two computers
03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - Modem inf path: mdmhayes.inf
03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - Modem inf section: M2700
03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - Matching hardware ID: pnpc031
03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - Initializing modem.
03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - Waiting for a call.
03-22-2005 22:18:12.525 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-22-2005 22:18:12.525 - Initializing modem.
03-22-2005 22:18:12.535 - Waiting for a call.
03-22-2005 22:18:37.671 - Recv: <e1>
03-22-2005 22:18:37.671 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:37.871 - Recv: <c6>}'}"}(}"}/<de>~
03-22-2005 22:18:37.871 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:40.675 - Recv: ~
03-22-2005 22:18:40.675 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-22-2005 22:18:40.685 - Recv: }
03-22-2005 22:18:40.685 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:40.886 - Recv: '}"}(}"}/<de>~
03-22-2005 22:18:40.886 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:43.690 - Recv: <e1>
03-22-2005 22:18:43.690 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:43.890 - Recv: <c6>}'}"}(}"}/<de>~
03-22-2005 22:18:43.890 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:46.694 - Recv: <e1>
03-22-2005 22:18:46.694 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:46.894 - Recv: <c6>}'}"}(}"}/<de>~
03-22-2005 22:18:46.894 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:49.698 - Recv: ~
03-22-2005 22:18:49.698 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-22-2005 22:18:49.698 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}
03-22-2005 22:18:49.698 - Unknown Response
03-22-2005 22:18:49.698 - Answering the call.
03-22-2005 22:18:49.708 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-22-2005 22:18:49.708 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-22-2005 22:18:49.708 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-22-2005 22:18:49.708 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-22-2005 22:19:19.712 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0
03-22-2005 22:20:50.182 - Hanging up the modem.
03-22-2005 22:20:50.182 - Hardware hangup by lowering DTR.
03-22-2005 22:20:52.185 - A timeout has expired waiting to comm event to occour.
03-22-2005 22:20:52.185 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-22-2005 22:20:52.185 - Initializing modem.
03-22-2005 22:20:52.185 - Waiting for a call.
03-23-2005 06:37:46.892 - The Modem has been powered up after a system suspend.
03-23-2005 06:37:46.892 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2
03-23-2005 06:37:46.892 - Initializing modem.
03-23-2005 06:37:46.892 - Waiting for a call.


----------



## cactus46

Hi spepi,

Your Flow control needs to be set to 'None'. Currently, it appears to be set to 'Hardware'.

John



spepi said:


> After giving the tube to my wife, I let the Tivo dial up in the middle of the night on its auto schedule.
> 
> This is the modem log from that.
> 
> ...
> 03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*
> 03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - Initializing modem.
> 03-22-2005 22:17:31.776 - Waiting for a call.
> 03-22-2005 22:18:12.525 - 115200,8,N,1, *ctsfl=1, rtsctl=2*
> ......


----------



## spepi

I have double checked everything..deleted, started over..here is the log now.
03-23-2005 18:51:12.657 - Initializing modem.
03-23-2005 18:51:12.657 - Waiting for a call.
03-23-2005 18:51:44.023 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-23-2005 18:51:44.023 - Initializing modem.
03-23-2005 18:51:44.023 - Waiting for a call.
03-23-2005 18:52:27.345 - 115200,8,N,1, ctsfl=0, rtsctl=1
03-23-2005 18:52:27.345 - Initializing modem.
03-23-2005 18:52:27.345 - Waiting for a call.
03-23-2005 18:54:34.668 - Recv: <f4>
03-23-2005 18:54:34.668 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:34.868 - Recv: h}'}"}(}"<df>!~
03-23-2005 18:54:34.868 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:37.672 - Recv: <f4>
03-23-2005 18:54:37.672 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:37.872 - Recv: h}'}"}(}"<df>!~
03-23-2005 18:54:37.872 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:40.677 - Recv: <f4>
03-23-2005 18:54:40.677 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:40.877 - Recv: h}'}"}(}"<df>!~
03-23-2005 18:54:40.877 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:43.691 - Recv: <f4>
03-23-2005 18:54:43.691 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:43.891 - Recv: h}'}<91>_<a9><89><df>!~
03-23-2005 18:54:43.891 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:46.705 - Recv: <f4>
03-23-2005 18:54:46.705 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:46.905 - Recv: h}'}"}(}"<df>!~
03-23-2005 18:54:46.905 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:49.710 - Recv: ~
03-23-2005 18:54:49.710 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-23-2005 18:54:49.710 - Recv: <ff>}#"}(
03-23-2005 18:54:49.710 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:49.910 - Recv: }"<df>!~
03-23-2005 18:54:49.910 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:52.734 - Recv: <f4>
03-23-2005 18:54:52.734 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:52.934 - Recv: h}'}"}(}"<df>!~
03-23-2005 18:54:52.934 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:55.748 - Recv: <f4>
03-23-2005 18:54:55.748 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:55.948 - Recv: h}'}"}(}"<df>!~
03-23-2005 18:54:55.948 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:58.742 - Recv: ~
03-23-2005 18:54:58.742 - Interpreted response: Ring
03-23-2005 18:54:58.742 - Recv: <ff>}#<c0>!}
03-23-2005 18:54:58.742 - Unknown Response
03-23-2005 18:54:58.742 - Answering the call.
03-23-2005 18:54:58.753 - Send: CLIENTSERVER
03-23-2005 18:54:58.753 - Connection established at 115200bps.
03-23-2005 18:54:58.753 - Error-control off or unknown.
03-23-2005 18:54:58.753 - Data compression off or unknown.
03-23-2005 18:55:28.756 - Read: Total: 0, Per/Sec: 0, Written: Total: 0, Per/Sec:


----------



## spepi

Here is my update

After Cactus was kind enough to chat with me, he suggested another PC with an actual serial port instead of using the USB to Serial. Well, my other PC is upstairs, but I was into this so deep, I dragged it down, made the mods to the MDMHayes.inf and deleted the associated .PNF and rebooted.
Setup the new modem for incoming connections, setup the new incoming connections and "BAM"...Im connecting. Anyone working with the USB to Serial.....give up....it doesnt like it and will fail till your are about to go nuts.

Cactus, thanks again.
Now to find a long term solution so I dont have to drag the pc down stairs all the time.


----------



## redrocksraceway

Read the post (#414) by captainblack that mentioned the ",#104" prefix and decided to try that, since nothing else had worked for me yet. IT WORKED!!! I can finally use my Tivo. So, my question is has anyone figured out what this ",#104" code does? I didn't find any other posts mentioning it.


----------



## tivoROCKSme

I have an HDVR2 and followed these steps exactly. I tripled checked all my pin outs with a continuity tester, and I'm using an external US Robotics 33.6 modem. The HDVR2 says "failed, modem not responding" That makes me think it's at least trying the external modem, but still, it's failing. Any ideas?


----------



## yellogt

tivoROCKSme said:


> I have an HDVR2 and followed these steps exactly. I tripled checked all my pin outs with a continuity tester, and I'm using an external US Robotics 33.6 modem. The HDVR2 says "failed, modem not responding" That makes me think it's at least trying the external modem, but still, it's failing. Any ideas?


I went out and bought the 33.6 external, and it's worse.

I've given up...


----------



## cactus46

Hi spepi,

Thanks for your kind words.  I'm glad the backup computer worked for you! Now you have a benchmark.

My experience with serial to PPP includes a USB to serial adapter. I find that it has to be plugged into the USB port when the computer is re-booted. Otherwise, it doesn't work. There are so many variables that it would be difficult to say what works for everyone.

Good luck.

John



spepi said:


> Here is my update
> 
> After Cactus was kind enough to chat with me, he suggested another PC with an actual serial port instead of using the USB to Serial. Well, my other PC is upstairs, but I was into this so deep, I dragged it down, made the mods to the MDMHayes.inf and deleted the associated .PNF and rebooted.
> Setup the new modem for incoming connections, setup the new incoming connections and "BAM"...Im connecting. Anyone working with the USB to Serial.....give up....it doesnt like it and will fail till your are about to go nuts.
> 
> Cactus, thanks again.
> Now to find a long term solution so I dont have to drag the pc down stairs all the time.


----------



## tivoROCKSme

The instructions on the first post in this thread don't work for HDVR2. Don't waste your money or your time trying to get it to dial out.


----------



## cactus46

I use a 33.6 USR Sportster Faxmodem on my HDVR2 with Vonage. It works great!

John



tivoROCKSme said:


> The instructions on the first post in this thread don't work for HDVR2. Don't waste your money or your time trying to get it to dial out.


----------



## yellogt

cactus46 said:


> I use a 33.6 USR Sportster Faxmodem on my HDVR2 with Vonage. It works great!
> 
> John


Can you please post your settings (dial prefix, call in number, ...)

Thanks!


----------



## cactus46

My call in number is in the NYC/NJ area. My Dial Prefix is ,#319 and my switch setting are as follows:

1) Down
2) Up
3) Down
4) Up
5) Down
6) Up
7) Down
8) Down

I have been using switch 7 in the Down position since day 1 about a year and one-half ago. My cable was the series 1 serial cable and I added a 9-pin to 25-pin 'D' serial adapter.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2682060&&#post2682060

This posting is in the External Modem Success thread. If there isn't too much latency with your ISP then this should work especially during light Internet traffic hours or after midnight or before early afternoon hours. Also, one can slow the connection down which may work better for some members with a ,#396 Dial Prefix.

Good luck.

John



yellogt said:


> Can you please post your settings (dial prefix, call in number, ...)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## doomando

HDVR2 Directivo

I tried and tried..... to call in, and one simple fix did it.

I used *99 as a dialing prefix, and I used a dsl filter on the line. I plugged the tivo into Data portion of the filter and VOILA!


----------



## sleepwalker

I checked, and checked, and then checked again, for about a week, before I decided to post about dialing up over VoIP. I was finally able to get this to work.

I have a Samsung SIR-S4080R. 
I used this dialing prefix set in the Tivo box, ,#034, 17328179100 (I live in TX, 817)

I just got off the phone with Directv and was informed all Tivo boxes, nationwide, were going to be upgraded to 6.1 on April 7th....just an f.y.i I've already read the post about the upgrade being pushed in LA now, just thought I'd mention it again.

Thanks for all the posts and I hope this post can help someone else.

sleepwalker


----------



## eli12

First off thanks for everyone else that has posted information regarding this because it took forever to figure this out. Here is what worked for me. 

Hardware / Configuration
DirecTV Receiver - HD10-250
ISP - Time Warner Cable
Vonage Hardware - Linksys PAP2
Toshiba PCX Cable Modem
2 DSL Filters - One out of the Receiver and One in the PAP2 (Don't ask, it just works)

Settings for obtaining local numbers 
Prefix minus the quotes - ",70,#019,"
Phone avaliable - OFF
Set Dial Tone - OFF

Settings
Number I call for updates - 704-864-7655
Prefix - ,#019
Phone avaliable - OFF
Set Dial Tone - OFF


----------



## vurbano

Why not just activate the land line for a month and then cancel?


----------



## searsba

I read your post but am having some problems connecting. I have an Hughs SD DVR 40. The version is 3.11XXX and the last update I have is from Feb 2004 over a landline. I have a wireless network at home and tried both a belkin and Netgear USB device with no success. I however have set up the RCA modem outlet jacks and with the ,#219 can get the TIVO to at least get beyond the dial part and start connecting. It then fails everytime because it states the service is not available. I get the same message when I go to download new phone numbers to try. Any suggestions?


----------



## super dave

This is the post over at the Vonage Forum, apparently there is a beta firmware upgrade available for the Linksys routers. It shouldn't be long before there is a remedy. I am in line for the beta test release, I'll post when it happens and if it works. :up: :up: :up:

Post subject: TiVo Users! - Firmware Fix From Vonage Found HERE


----------



## stevel

I wonder if they'll also have a fix for the Linksys PAP2 adaptor.


----------



## searsba

This thread has been very informative and useful for many, but I'm still not as successful as others in getting my Hugh SD DVR 40 version 3.11XXXX running over Vonage. I think I have a Tivo 2 but not sure. 

I have a wireless home network, but am trying first to get the Tivo to work using RCA Modem wall jacks before I go to wireless. I had a land line when I bought the device, so have already gotten updates that way, and my last one was in February before I switched to Vonage. Since then, I've been trying to find a solution to get the connection up and running.

I've tried all the codes that I've seen across this thread and even those that didn't make sense. I've also called the Vonage tech folks and had them reduce some setting to lower the 'noise' when the tivo attempts to make a call, which was recommended in one thread or another.

I have gotten the furthest by using the 212 number that people have mentioned, and ,#034 as the call waiting inputs. That is, sometimes it gets all the way to negotiating and then the line drops. The vonage folks couldn't say why it dropped, so does anyone have a suggestion? I've also read about the PPP route, but don't completely understand the steps to do that. Need some basic help if that's my only option.


----------



## stevel

Have you tried a DSL filter? You can also try ,#019.


----------



## super dave

I just checked my box for the daily call status and it has finally SUCCEEDED on it's own. It never connected until I tried the Beta firmware. The prefix that worked was ,#034 and of course *70.


----------



## keefer37

How difficult is it to get the beta firmware?


----------



## super dave

keefer37 said:


> How difficult is it to get the beta firmware?


See my post above, number 503 and go to that link. You will probably have to register, then PM the guy who is doing the Beta test. He then calls you and you install the firmware. Took 3 minutes.


----------



## wgeclipse

SuperDave Do you mind if I ask how you have your dialing options set? I have 2 HDVR2s, and an R10. I just received the firmware today, and have not had success in dialing in.

Dial-In Number 212-920-3005
Dial Prefix 2122773895
Call Waiting ,#034
Tone/Pulse Tone
Phone Avail Detect Off
Dial Tone Detection On


Note: About a month ago I was dialing in fine with the following options:

Dial-In Number 212-920-3005
Dial Prefix ,#034
Call Waiting ,,,
Tone/Pulse Tone
Phone Avail Detect Off
Dial Tone Detection On


----------



## wgeclipse

Forgot to mention that I am in Texas, and have only had past success with the New York Metro numbers.


----------



## super dave

wgeclipse said:


> SuperDave Do you mind if I ask how you have your dialing options set? I have 2 HDVR2s, and an R10. I just received the firmware today, and have not had success in dialing in.
> 
> Dial-In Number 212-920-3005
> Dial Prefix 2122773895
> Call Waiting ,#034
> Tone/Pulse Tone
> Phone Avail Detect Off
> Dial Tone Detection On


At first I only had success with test calls, but last night's daily call actually went through. Why? I don't know, but here are my settings:

Dial in Number: 1-856-479-0001 (The same old local one I used with Verizon.)
Dial Prefix: ,#034
Call waiting prefix: *70
Tone
Off
Off


----------



## keefer37

super dave said:


> See my post above, number 503 and go to that link. You will probably have to register, then PM the guy who is doing the Beta test. He then calls you and you install the firmware. Took 3 minutes.


Thanks. I PM'ed him. Hopefully I'll hear something from them and it will work for my DirecTiVos. My gf is getting tired of me trying all these settings and not getting anywhere.


----------



## charles_d

FWIW,

My GXCEBOT finally died and I replaced it with a new R10 this on Staurday. When I called to activate (through the retention department -- got the new R10 for free thriugh them), I made sure to ask about Vonage support. The CSR informeed me that VOIP is not supported, however, a minute later, he said that there was a new message on his screen that they now support VOIP and that I should call if I have any troble with guilded setup.

Guided setup completed without a hitch. Both calls (to the 800 number to get the list of available numbers and to my local number for the actual call) completed on the first try.

Has something changed on the DTV end?


----------



## etsolow

*sigh* ... Those guys on the Vonage forum aren't getting back to me. Is this beta firmware a file that they are distributing and then you update your own router, or are they doing the upgrade for people? If it's the former, I'd love to get my hands on that file...! 

E


----------



## super dave

etsolow said:


> *sigh* ... Those guys on the Vonage forum aren't getting back to me. Is this beta firmware a file that they are distributing and then you update your own router, or are they doing the upgrade for people? If it's the former, I'd love to get my hands on that file...!
> 
> E


It is a file they email to you, I have it. Unfortunately I don't remember the password to use it, Andrew from Vonage walked me through the install real fast and I didn't have time to write down the password to make it work. They will be doing again soon, just keep reading the board.


----------



## kbohip

Here's a strange thing I've noticed with my two R-10's and Voange. My upstairs R-10 did the initial setup without even having to use the New York numbers. It just worked with no problems like it was a POTS line. My downstairs R-10 barely worked at all through the initial setup though. I even tried slowing the modem and using the New York numbers. No dice. It would always say call failed. I then remembered I was using the 25' phone cord that came with the R-10 for the downstairs while upstairs I was using a line I had installed earlier, not the one from the box.

I got another 4 WIRE 25' phone cord and plugged it into the downstairs R-10. Now it connects with no problem at all using the New York numbers. The cord that comes with the R-10's is a very cheap 2 wire cord and at least in my case was not allowing the daily calls. If all else fails try a bigger phone cord!


----------



## gusdorf

I have tried most of the methods described so far but here is my results.

I can get the dial tone, negotiate a connection but no data transfer. I am using a high grade Penrll Alliance V.32 modem which allows me to set the baud rate manually. I have it set up for Hayes 2-wire dial up mode. I have tried from 300 up to 19,000 but still no data transfer.

I have contacted weaknees and they have a modem cable combination they say works. See the email response below: Has anyone tried their setup???

"*Our customers have had very good luck with our modem, yes. We don't have word from DTV on broadband for the DTV units, but we hope it will come.

Thank you,
weaKnees*"


----------



## etsolow

Well, I got the updated firmware from Vonage and unfortunately it does _not_ seem to have fixed anything. My HDVR2 and HR10-250 still won't even complete a test call, let alone an actual download. I haven't tried any of the zillions of dial prefixes yet... anyone have any thoughts on which might be appropriate?


----------



## austerville

I have the same problem - can't dial out with Vonage and was wondering weather connecting my Tivo to my pc, via the serial port, and dialing out using PPP is considered to be "calling in" for purposes of initiating the upgrade? I don't have the cable yet, otherwise I would just try it. Thanks


----------



## stevel

Yes, as long as it connects to the TiVo server, that counts.


----------



## rpippen

RedGrey,

In your solution for SRS6000 you said to change the dial prefix. When I go to change it it gives me a warning digital PBX systems will damage the units modem.
Is it ok to go ahead and change it. Also I have a Philips DSR708, if it is ok to
go ahead and chage the prfix should this solution work on my unit? Thank you for
your input.


----------



## scottt

As an FYI, I just got a DSR 708R/17 yesterday to replace a T-60 that is having the "Call DTV" issue. I hooked it up to my Vonage line (figured what the heck) and it dialed out perfectly. No DSL filter or such required (like my HDVR2 did). It called in, got local numbers for NY, and also made the NY call.

Phew!


----------



## super dave

http://www.vonage-forum.com/sutra32343.html#32343

Sorry for the delay in re-visiting this thread. After the initial feedback we've gotten (mostly from you guys) the NEW firmware is now available to everyone. Simply call ANYONE at Vonage, and just ask them to upgrade your firmware (its all done with a click of a button)

NOTE -- Try calling from a NON Vonage phone or place a call while your not on the phone, because it will not download the firmware while your on the phone. Also keep in mind after it sends the request it can take 3-7 minutes for it to effectively download and write the firmware successfully. DO NOT turn off or remove power from the device at this point.

All should work a lot better.

enigma91884
Vonage
Representative

I have copied and pasted enigma's post to here for anyone that doesn't visit the Vonage Forum.


----------



## jimest

I hooked up Vonage yesterday and my DirecTivo series 1 would not connect, I read the above about the new firmware and immediately called Vonage.

After talking to 2 heavily accented CSR I got transferred to someone familiar with "TiVo"

He told me that Vonage had a "Beta" firmware that they were testing and asked if I would like to take part in the test.

I said sure, he said I should have the new firmware by Monday or Tuesday (it's now 8:20AM Saturday.

I will wait until Monday and try my DirecTivo call again.


----------



## super dave

As an update my SAT-T60 has made another successful call. The 2 out of 6 calls that failed happened during the day, all successful calls were placed between 12-7AM. When I had a POTS line the daytime calls had a high rate of failure also.

So this firmware has helped my machine. The tech has told me they are still tweaking it, but at least it is a start in the right direction. DTV hasn't made any effort to right this problem, that I know of.


----------



## stevel

I don't see what DTV could do about it, to be honest. The problem is most likely in the Conexant modem chip.


----------



## super dave

stevel said:


> I don't see what DTV could do about it, to be honest. The problem is most likely in the Conexant modem chip.


Checking my Vonage account I still see 20-24 calls a day to DTV. It is posted on the other thread, DTV doesn't care to fix it.

And if DTV wanted to they could come up with a way for us to use Broadband to call in, after all a majority of the people having issues are VOIP users.


----------



## keefer37

super dave said:


> http://www.vonage-forum.com/sutra32343.html#32343
> 
> Sorry for the delay in re-visiting this thread. After the initial feedback we've gotten (mostly from you guys) the NEW firmware is now available to everyone. Simply call ANYONE at Vonage, and just ask them to upgrade your firmware (its all done with a click of a button)
> All should work a lot better.
> 
> enigma91884
> Vonage
> Representative
> 
> I have copied and pasted enigma's post to here for anyone that doesn't visit the Vonage Forum.


Unfortunately, it's only for those with the Linksys box. I've got a Motorola.


----------



## austerville

I also have a Motorolla. Are there any plans to schedule a firmware upgrade for these units?


----------



## keefer37

When I called in to get the upgrade I asked that, austerville but was told it was still in testing. I asked if there was any list to be a beta tester but he was not aware of one. I am going to email though and ask the same thing.


----------



## rtlinux

OK, I have been looking around in GOD only knows how many forums for a solution to my Tivo/Vonage issue. so DTV connects fine (I know because I have not had issues with scheduling messages, etc) but tivo is the problem or is it. I use a Linksys Pap2 as I did not need another router (d-Link) and a 3-com AP for wireless [which blows anthong linksys or d-link has, I know as I used to have linksys wireless router].

Tonight I finally got my issue resolved!! after 45 days of late night fights with phone cords, dsl filters, internet searches and hundreds of failed test connections with any number of configs.

I almost went the external modem route but why??? I don't want a modem in my entertainment center. Besides Tivo does NOT need to connect everyday.

So here goes how I did it...

Connected my system to my laptop via homemade serial cable and set my dial prefix to ,#211 (tells my t-60 to use 115k over a serial port). Successfully made 10 DAILY calls with no errors!

Here is the pinout for the serial cable I made....
Using a db9 female end and a std 1/8" stereo mini plug make the wiring connection as follows. DB9-pin2 = mini plug tip, DB9-pin3 = mini plug center section, DB9-pin5 = mini plug base.

see attached doc(S) for detail on configuring windows


----------



## jimest

The firmware upgrade did not work for me.

I have the Linksys RT31P2 and I got the firmware upgrade but after rebooting my system it still will not connect. (DtiVo) So the problem is still there.

Jim


----------



## d0choliday

Thanks to everyone on this thread for offering solutions. In the end my DirecTivo connected with some fairly simple solutions and help from Vonage. Here's what worked and my specs.

Linksys RT31P2 phone router
Samsung Tivo SIR-S4080R
Comcast broadband internet with a Motorola modem and a Dell wireless router

1. Called Vonage to ask them for the firmware upgrade. They gave me the upgrade and also lowered my packet size(?) This didn't really help at first, but I have to believe it is now.
2. I read that people were using ADSL filters so I put a single filter directly in the back of the Tivo box and then plugged my phone jack into that. I agree that this makes no sense since I have broadband cable, but it did work. Perhaps it forces the connection to slow down some?
3. I used an old modem phone cord roughly 5 feet long as opposed to the one that came with my DirecTivo. 
4. I used NO dialing prefixes. I turned off the check for dial status though and used area code 212 which was a suggestion from the Vonage customer care person. He said since that NY area code is closer to the Vonage center, where all your calls really go, you have a higher chance. I ended up picking the first dial in number offered, Manhattan North I believe. 

Right now I'm getting about 1 in 5 calls succeeding. You may have to just try repeatedly. I get lots of connection failed messages. 

From what I've read I will no longer have to connect the DirecTivo to a phone line unless I want to order PPV (which I don't need since I can order off the internet) or if there is a major software update. Please let me know if this sounds misinformed or wrong though. 

I read an article about 3 months ago where Directv is in the works at developing their own PVR so they can abondon Tivo. I have to think this is the reason why they are not addressing all our problems and enabling USB. In any case, this was all a major pain in the a$$.


----------



## slweil

Please help! I have a LinkSYS RT31P2, an Airport Extreme Base Station, making my Macs wireless, a PC in the LAN outlet of the Base Station, and a Scientific Altanta cable modem. I've switched all the phones to one base phone that goes directly into the Linksys phone router, and other wireless extensions of that phone, so I could get around the "wireless jack" thing. I tried them and the phones had so much static, it was annoying, and I was using PhonexBroadband EasyJacks. I've tried everything, including disconnecting my phones from the router, and just having the Tivo unit connect directly to the router on a looooooooong telephone cord, and I still can not successfully connect. I tried the ",#019" but it didn't work. Any other suggestions? Any would be of help, I keep getting messages that I need to call in.


----------



## sdesort

I have a DirecTivo Series I, running software 3.1. I have a Linksys RT31P2, Firmware 1.28.00, Voice version 3.1.3(LI). Here is how I got it to work:

Motorola Cable modem -->RT31P2-->Linksys BEFW11 router/Access Point

RT31P2 is connected to household wiring, Tivo connected to convenient wall jack with DSL filter in place between Tivo and wall jack

Tivo set to use NYC number (Manhattan south I believe)

Tivo set to dialing prefix ',#096'

Tivo set to call waiting prefix '*99,*70,'

Vonage Bandwidth saver set to 90Kbps (max quality)

Using these settings, I have made every test call successfully, and 1 forced daily call. I will see what happens tonight during the automatic daily call.

This config may have already been successfully used by others here (and used by others unsuccessfully, I am sure), but I thought I would post it in case it helps.

Good luck!

--
Scot


----------



## screamngiball

I can't get communication going here. I have DLS (VoIP) for my phone and internet service. I tried ,#019 and it didn't work. I used a regular phone line and went from the back of my tivo to line one on my ata box. I would love to get some suggestions. Thanks. my tivo box is a sd-dvr40


----------



## scottt

scottt said:


> As an FYI, I just got a DSR 708R/17 yesterday to replace a T-60 that is having the "Call DTV" issue. I hooked it up to my Vonage line (figured what the heck) and it dialed out perfectly. No DSL filter or such required (like my HDVR2 did). It called in, got local numbers for NY, and also made the NY call.
> 
> Phew!


Sigh, spoke too soon. In the process of getting my house ready for Verizon FIOS, Verizon cut my Cox cable line (1 day before we left on vacation). Cox ran a brand new line, but now that I'm back, neither TiVo will complete it's TiVo call. I want 6.2!!!!!!

Guess it was everyone dialing into get 6.2. I'm working just fine now. Got 6.2 too!


----------



## Foxintampa

Any fios users want to help me start a new forum dedicated to Fios, at fios dot nets?


----------



## BPatti

After 6 months of research I finally have the solution to my DirectTiVo over Vonage problem.

Install a 1-line DSL filter from Home Depot ($5.97) or 2-line DSL filter from Radio Shack ($16.99)
Set Dial Prefix: ,#104
Set Call Waiting Prefix: *99

I have 3 DirectTivo's:
Directv HR10-250
Hughes GXCEBOT
Sony SAT-60

Each one connected FIRST TIME and EVERY TIME with getting a new number, making a test call and making a daily call. I also tested a Hughes HDVR2 but it did not work.

If you have problems with your TiVo dialing out over Vonage, do yourself a favor and try this. IT WORKS!!!


----------



## gusdorf

Thanks for the update on your dial-in progress.

It looks like the Hughes HDVR2 internal modem is the culprit. I have tried most of the suggestions posted and none of them proved successful with my system.

I will be checking this site from time to time looking for the silver bullet, but I am thinking now the only solution for the HDVR2 is a hard line telco connection.


----------



## stevel

,#104 ??? That's a new one to me.


----------



## Devlin85

I have a DSR7000 and I've tried every F*king ,#*** and tried it with a DSL filter, and still no success. And DirecTV won't initiate the usb ports on the back, all you can do with them is get an IP with a USB NIC... nothingmore, Anybody got any advice.


----------



## jjz

I have the hughes HDVR2- I finally had (some) success using the dial prefix ,#340 (not so sure if this made a difference) along with the 877 area code- after using this set up and around 10 calls (all were interrupted during downloading) I got it to take the 6.2 upgrade- JZ


----------



## magnus

Devlin85 said:


> I have a DSR7000 and I've tried every F*king ,#*** and tried it with a DSL filter, and still no success. And DirecTV won't initiate the usb ports on the back, all you can do with them is get an IP with a USB NIC... nothingmore, Anybody got any advice.


You should try PPP, it works like a charm. If you have a PC nearby and really do not care about when it makes the daily call. I only used it to get the 6.2 upgrade... and now both of my machines are running it.

If you're interested.....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=191812&highlight=ppp


----------



## wildtexaschef

I have the new R10, and a Phillips DSR704.

Short of adding the external modem. (Have no desire to do so, sounds like a mess to me)

Has anyone had any luck connecting this units via vonage?

,#034

(comma, #, Zero, Three, Four)

Is suppose to work on all DirecTV Tivos to slow the modem down to 9600baud.

My Fax machine works just fine at 28.8k, so why shouldn't a TIVO work at 9600 on vonage?
Explain that one! I did have to turn up the quality of vonage to 90k to get the Fax machine to work at 28.8k, but it does work. So I really don't understand why the TIVO can't connect.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## wildtexaschef

Sorry... one more update....

I also still have an UltimateTV DirecTV DVR... It is able to connect via Vonage. 

So with my FAX machine & UltimateTV working with Vonage, still can't understand why TIVO doesn't work with Vonage.


----------



## stevel

Because the modem and the modem control software in the TiVo is intolerant of the minor distortions one gets with digital and VoIP phone lines.


----------



## wildtexaschef

You mentioned that the modem control software in the TIVO's is intollerant to the phone line conditions of a VoIP phone line.

Do you think this is something that could be fixed if TIVO changed, updated, or fixed the software?

If it is something that can be fixed in an updated software release, then why doesn't TIVO do it? Is TIVO even aware of this problem? Do they even care if they fix this issue? Why haven't they even tried to fix this issue if they aren't doing so?

Why are we putting up with this kind of treatment from TIVO? We wouldn't put up with this kind of Treatment from our car companies if our Cars didn't work.

Why Why why?

Sorry I am venting. I know what I want. and Im not getting what I want, and it ticks me off that TIVO or DirecTV don't really care.

Unhappy TIVO user with no where else to go 
Gary


----------



## etsolow

wildtexaschef said:


> [...]TIVO's [...] TIVO [...] TIVO [...] TIVO [...] TIVO? [...]
> 
> Why Why why?
> 
> [...] TIVO or DirecTV don't really care.
> 
> Unhappy TIVO user [...]


At least you mentioned DirecTV in there once. DirecTV has an iron fist of control over any enhancements to the DirecTV DVRs (running TiVo software). Blame them. If they'd let us use the darn USB ports, like all the new standalone TiVos can, this would be largely a non-issue.


----------



## DrC4

So get this, I have been fighting with DTivo and Vonage for a while now. Tried everything that has been suggested, every " #99" and ",#034", DSL filter, no DSL filter, even lit candles and danced naked around the dang things. Nothing. Couldn't get past "Negotiating." 

So I figured that I would pack the darned thing up and take it to a friends that had POTS and just upgrade there. No worries. So I disconnected the satellite inputs, restarted the box (via an unplug/re-plug), and gave it a test run, just so that I would know what I was getting into when I got there. 

Now here's the neat part. It connected. Yup. The test call WORKED! So I figured that I would try an actual DAILY call. Something that hasn't happened since I hooked up the darned thing. After a few times not working, IT WORKED! 

So now I am the happy owner of 6.2. So far so good. The speed increase is nice. 

So, take it from the Windows using community: If things don't work right, just reboot! 

You may all hate me now.


----------



## kittiyut

Will it work if I use Packet8 instead of Vonage ?

KeN


----------



## workindev

Vonage must have made a change to their service recently because I was able to get my HDVR2 to dial out yesterday without any prefixes or any problems. This was after trying it on and off for the last year without success.

If you gave up and haven't tried in a while, give it a shot now.


----------



## ibleedblue

I just got my DTivo hooked up yesterday. I told the installer that I had Vonage and he pulled out a memo that he had been sent dated 7/1 that told the installers how to connect the DTivo to Vonage. We put in the Manhattan south number and it went right through. I checked a few times and the only failure I got was when the service wouldn't answer. I made a copy of the memo before he left. If anyone wants it, feel free to PM me and I'll scan it and get a copy to you.


----------



## jcthomas

Thank you to ibleedblue. I have PM'd you and appreciate the offer.


----------



## Cyberbaker

Was this memo a "D*TV" memo or a Vonage memo? I just PM'ed you to get a copy of the memo.

I have a series 2 HDVR2 and just installed Vonage and terminated my POTS connection....and of course I'm experiencing problems connecting. I'm on the phone with Vonage now, and they are upgrading my router firmware (Linksys), but from reading this thread, I'm not certain if that is sufficient.

On my HDVR2, I'm already running SW Ver. 6.2-01-2-151.

Vonage told me that after the firmware upgrade, I should be okay...also, they said to change the area code of the dial in number to 212 and then leave the rest of the number the same (I'm in 408), but this doesn't sound right.

My understanding from reading this thread is that I need to re-run the guided set up and that I need a POTS line to that...Is that correct?

Any help would be appreciated!!!!!


----------



## rigs49

That my friends is some serious McGyvering. Great job (even though I will not do this) great job. Again some serious McGyvering.


----------



## JohnM720

I have also pm'd you and appreciate the assist. I am having DTivo installed
on Monday so anything to make it go smooth is a help.


----------



## super dave

I now have an R10 along with my SAT-T60 and they both dial out over Vonage without any problems. I have a Linksys RT31P2 and use local numbers.


----------



## Cyberbaker

John:

Any luck with your set-up...? I tried the instructions in the memo, but could not get it to work.


----------



## bonscott87

My new R10 has been bugging me for a while to dial out so I decided to try this New York number. Well, doesn't me no good since I can't connect to the 800 number to change the area code.

HOWEVER, on a whim I removed all dialing prefixes. Can you believe the R10 now dials out every time just fine just going direct to my local number with no prefixes? I haven't done a think and I have the old ATA 186 Vonage box. 

So seriously, if you have an R10, give it a try now. Be sure Vonage is set to highest quality first. My HDVR2 still won't dial out but I have that connected via PPP so I'm not worried.


----------



## JohnM720

Cyberbaker said:


> John:
> 
> Any luck with your set-up...? I tried the instructions in the memo, but could not get it to work.


The unit was just installed today, but so far have had no luck getting it to dial out. What I find interesting is if I don't use the ,#034 prefix i get call failed could not connect. If I use the prefix I get call failed Busy. The question is - Is it really busy or
is that a bad message. I cannot even try the Manahattan South number because I cannot get the 1st call to go through to select it from the list. When I get back home tonite I will try again, so maybe if the busy message is real I may have more luck in the evening hours. The memo also shows the ,#034 is entered as the call waiting prefix, but I am also going to try to switch it to dial prefix and see if that helps. If I get it to work I will let you know and if you find a solution let me know also.

It was an R10 unit that was installed and my Vonage settings are already on 90Kbps

John


----------



## restart88

bonscott87 said:


> My new R10 has been bugging me for a while to dial out so I decided to try this New York number. Well, doesn't me no good since I can't connect to the 800 number to change the area code.
> 
> HOWEVER, on a whim I removed all dialing prefixes. Can you believe the R10 now dials out every time just fine just going direct to my local number with no prefixes? I haven't done a think and I have the old ATA 186 Vonage box.
> 
> So seriously, if you have an R10, give it a try now. Be sure Vonage is set to highest quality first. My HDVR2 still won't dial out but I have that connected via PPP so I'm not worried.


Your whim corrected my problem too! Thanks!!

In my case after I took out the prefixes I set it up to dial a local access number. It would dial out with "detect if phone is in use" switched off. So I tried switching it on but had it dial the access number as a regular long distance number. Hey, it's Vonage - all costs the same! 

Anyway it all works fine now. I don't know if it will dial D* but I don't see why not.

Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction. Later I may go to the PPP serial to PC route but now I'm in no hurry at all.


----------



## kctivo

Thanks for the info. This was really helpful. I also had to call Vonage tech support and they did something in the backend to help it along. I now have 2 great services, Tivo and Vonage


----------



## themediadrop

I've been having super problems getting my Series 2 Hughes to connect for the last few months, after doing it quite a few times through March over Vonage's service - not sure what the difference is, perhaps it's that I need the packetization rate changed again or something (I hear it reverts at some points). Needless to say, I've found that no combination of wireless phone jacks or really really long phone lines to the home jack on the router seem to work these days.

Hoping that the memo discussed above will do some good when the installer shows up on Saturday, because I know how picky they are if they're not able to dial in right away.

Quick question, though - do the new HDTiVos come ready to roll with IP-based communication, or do I still have to make that first call on a telephone line to get going?


----------



## restart88

gfoulks said:


> I just ordered Vonage service and was checking out what posts I could find where people where using there Vonage in a Wireless G network and DirecTivo.
> 
> Has anything changed with the Vonage hardware that will require me to use an external modem to make daily calls?


I just got a Netgear wireless G 108 Mbps and love it. SA Tivo connected to router by Linksys ethernet because I didn't want to chance problems with the wireless access point. My R10 is working fine with Vonage. When D* gives me something to do with the USB ports I'll move my Linksys to it and get a supported wireless access for the SA.

But I have read here somewhere that some have set up Vonage, I'm assuming, as wired to all phone outlets? How do you do that? Do you lost quality?

I've debated getting a 5.8 G extendable cordless phone system but if hard wiring is cheap & easy I might go that route.


----------



## bonscott87

restart88 said:


> But I have read here somewhere that some have set up Vonage, I'm assuming, as wired to all phone outlets? How do you do that? Do you lost quality?


I just use some RCA wireless modem adapters. They plug into any electrical outlet. So the base unit gets plugged into an outlet near your Vonage box and a phone cord run from the Vonage box to it. Then anywhere you plug in an adapter becomes an instant phone outlet. Works great.


----------



## gfoulks

restart88 said:


> But I have read here somewhere that some have set up Vonage, I'm assuming, as wired to all phone outlets? How do you do that? Do you lost quality?
> 
> I've debated getting a 5.8 G extendable cordless phone system but if hard wiring is cheap & easy I might go that route.


To enable all phone jacks in your house for Vonage all you need to do is plug your Vonage Phone adapter into any available phone outlet. Now all of your phone outlets are powered by the Vonage phone adapter.

*-CAUTION- *   
Before doing this you MUST unplug your house from the telco's network first. If you plug your Vonage adapter into an outlet that is already connected to the telco's network... the voltage on the line will fry your phone adapter.

To unplug from the telco network simply go to the Network Interface Box and open the Customer Access Panel. Disconnect the cable from the jack(s). I've put a piece of duct tape over the ports with the following caution written on it (Caution Sensitive Equipment Inside- Do Not Connect Phone Port without first notifying owner) just in case the phone company comes around one day, opens the box and tries to connect the network back into the house.


----------



## restart88

Thanks guys! From the sounds of it I might be better off going the wireless RCA route. Just curious, what frequency do they use? I was just afraid it wouldn't work with Tivo. 

I know what you mean about voltage going through the telco lines. If I do totally shut off my landline then I might go the wired route instead.


----------



## bonscott87

restart88 said:


> Thanks guys! From the sounds of it I might be better off going the wireless RCA route. Just curious, what frequency do they use? I was just afraid it wouldn't work with Tivo.
> 
> I know what you mean about voltage going through the telco lines. If I do totally shut off my landline then I might go the wired route instead.


FYI that the wireless RCA jacks aren't really "wireless". It uses the power lines in your house to transmit the phone signal.


----------



## krausdoug

Thanks for all the great information on this topic! I still can't make my Phillips DSR704 (series 2) to make the call. I looked on the back of this unit and it does not have a serial port, but it does have 2 USB ports. Can I use these to connect to my computer? I've heard that DirecTV tivos have all nextworking ports (ethernet and USB) disabled.


----------



## cactus46

Hi krausdoug,

In the picture I see referenced by DirecTV for DSR704/708, it shows the Serial port between the phone jack and the USB ports. It is the upper of the two minature jacks and labeled Serial.

You can see a picture of it on DirecTV's web site: http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/System_Manuals/Philips/Philips_DSR708.pdf page 28 of 174.

John


----------



## edishe

I don't have DirectTV - I have Comcast and cannot figure out how the Vonage would work. I tried plugging in the wire that was hooked to the telephone jack to the Vonage box that my phone is hooked up to but the call didn't go through. I am thinking about cancelling Vonage and going back to the Telephone company if this gets too complicated.


----------



## restart88

edishe said:


> I don't have DirectTV - I have Comcast and cannot figure out how the Vonage would work. I tried plugging in the wire that was hooked to the telephone jack to the Vonage box that my phone is hooked up to but the call didn't go through. I am thinking about cancelling Vonage and going back to the Telephone company if this gets too complicated.


What Vonage adaptor do you have? Is it the one with the built in router?

Generally what you would do is plug in a Cat5 cable out of your modem to the Vonage adaptor's WAN and then connect a Cat5 from the PC port to your PC ethernet card. There are other ways but until we know your setup why risk further confusing you?

Keep in mind that if you have internet access in this setup the problem is likely not with the hardware connections. Also keep in mind that it takes up to 5 minutes for the adaptor to initialize. When the green light quits blinking your phone should work.

If it still doesn't work, contact either tech support or read the online FAQs at the Vonage site.

If the hardware is correctly installed but the phone still doesn't work it could be a software issue with your computer, such as Zone Alarm or other such software blocking access. Disable the possibly offending software temporarily to see if that's the problem. If you are using a router make sure its setup is granting access to the adaptor.

I love Vonage but truthfully you do need a cell phone or a landline as a backup. From my experience 95% of the time it is problem free, and of the other 5% it's usually your ISP connection and not Vonage at fault.


----------



## bonscott87

edishe said:


> I don't have DirectTV - I have Comcast and cannot figure out how the Vonage would work. I tried plugging in the wire that was hooked to the telephone jack to the Vonage box that my phone is hooked up to but the call didn't go through. I am thinking about cancelling Vonage and going back to the Telephone company if this gets too complicated.


Don't *ever* hook up your vonage box to your regular phone jack. You will blow out the vonage box by doing that. It should be one of the first warnings in your quick start guide.


----------



## DesignDawg

bonscott87 said:


> Don't *ever* hook up your vonage box to your regular phone jack. You will blow out the vonage box by doing that. It should be one of the first warnings in your quick start guide.


Never say never. Actually, if you want to use your home's existing wiring so all your jacks work, you HAVE to plug it into one of your jacks. --BUT, you are right that you could cause damage that way. You MUST unplug the phone line at your NID first, so you're not getting power from outside. Then, when you plug your Vonage box into a jack, it will power all your jacks, just as your NID once did.

Actually, that's in the install instructions for the ATT Callvantage service. I don't know why Vonage doesn't officially tell people to do this, too??

Ricky


----------



## jkfry

I have Vonage and a DSL connection (all works great) tv currently set up on dsl land line I want to get directv off that line as every call cost $ 
I have only one vonage phone # and don't want 2 lines so I am looking for help on setting that up if possible. 

my tivo box has a phone jack and a usb jack what do I need to add 

oh my phone is connected to the vonage modem and is a extend a phone set up 

please help 
thanks 
Janice


----------



## restart88

jkfry said:


> I have Vonage and a DSL connection (all works great) tv currently set up on dsl land line I want to get directv off that line as every call cost $
> I have only one vonage phone # and don't want 2 lines so I am looking for help on setting that up if possible.
> 
> my tivo box has a phone jack and a usb jack what do I need to add
> 
> oh my phone is connected to the vonage modem and is a extend a phone set up
> 
> please help
> thanks
> Janice


I'm not sure you can do it as described with DSL. Wireless jacks maybe. But since DSL uses phone lines won't there still be power coming in? Perhaps you could get a 2nd NIC box and tie the lines into that, so that the only externally powered line is in the DSL box or something.


----------



## vurbano

bonscott87 said:


> Don't *ever* hook up your vonage box to your regular phone jack. You will blow out the vonage box by doing that. It should be one of the first warnings in your quick start guide.


 just unplug the phone companys incoming line outside in the box and you can hook up any of the VOIP services, packet8, callvantage, vonage, doesnt matter and use all of the house phone jacks.


----------



## Zan569

OK I'm kinda slow when it comes to computers and setting things up so hopefully someone can help me.

I just got Dirctv Tivo Samsung DVR Unit is what they gave me. I have vonage though a wireless router with 2 phone ports. 

But now I don't know what to exactly do to get the Tivo to work. I connected a phone cord from the router (phone port 1) to the Directv Tivo box and it couldn't make a call. I tried putting in the prefix ,#019 and it couldn't make the call. Please someone tell me what I am doing wrong and how I can get this to work. 
I've read through this forum and everyone is talking about external modems. Is this something I'm going to have to get to get this to work? Help me please.


Thank you so much


----------



## Bmoore10

Good luck. I have the Directv brand with TIVo (one of the newer ones with a 250meg hard drive) and vonage. It was a nightmare on with vonage and directv technical assistance. Finally after tons of other things that didn't work -- the external modem work perfectly. I got an old modem and had a computer guy program it to some of the specs on this forum and it worked once I used a TIVO number out of New York. If you can't get anything else to work go to the "weakknees" site and buy their external modem set up. Do a search for "weakknees and tivo" and it should come up. Its a modem and a special cord all configured. I think it costs $69. Its worth the money if all else fails. You might want to e-mail them with your unit info and get their 2 cents before you buy. Now, your unit doesn't seem to be the same as mine so you may need to search this forum for someone talking about your unit or someone will ultimately answer with more knowledge than me. Here are some preliminary must try items:

1. Go on your Vonage website and account and make sure your call quality is on 99bps. You should see on your Vonage website dashboard a link for call quality and be sure to set it to the 99 setting for the best call quality.

2. If you can tell the TIVo unit what phone number to try for the TIVO call, try using a New York City TIVO number (even my external modem only worked with a New York number). Apparently the New York numbers are closer to some vonage switch and the call quality can be better for the call. Some other people on this forum may be able to give you better detail. On my unit you have to put the new number in the dialing prefix spaces on the call set up screen. Anyway some of the New York numbers are 212-920-3005 or 212-202-9705 or 212-277-3895. The cost shouldn't be a factor cause vonage long distance is part of the vonage package. 

Good luck. Brian


----------



## Devlin85

I talked to Vonage today and finally got my **** connected. They gave me 3: 28.8 kb/s servers to connect to as well as the tivo supplied ,#034 command. According to Tivo ,#034 will turn down the connection speed to 28.8 kb/s on any TivO (also DirecTiVo) (,#064 in some cases) and using these servers will actually make it work. Use and one of these 3 "long distance" servers (don't matter if its free) to connect, set up your dial in number as: 212-277-3895; 212-920-3005; 212-271-7103 ( with ,#034 as dial prefix), or for those of you who cant currently connect do this:

dial # = "your local dial in #"
prefix = "2122773895"
"2129203005"
"2122717103"
call waiting = ",#034 (or ,#064)"

They also say disable phone avail detection and tone detection, but i them both on and it works just fine. It will fail occasional. (also if you set your dial in number as one of the numbers listed and its doesn't work, try it using as listed in example above, your connection may still be trying to transmit to fast.) (Damn Complicated TiVo)

Also in a chat I had with a TiVo Hardware Enginere in charge of "Connectivity" , Internet and other "Voip" related Issues I Inquired about the Voip connection issued and weather they were planning on introducing the use of the USB ports on the back TiVo's for nearly 85% DirecTv Audience for use of USB NIC's and the possibility of connecting through the internet for the daily call. And he said its not in planning in the near future. They still want to know that the satellite is at "home base." So it looks like weary connections for Direct Tv users with Tivo For a while to come.


----------



## Chilli_Dog

I tried your settings and was unable to connect. However, I was able to tweak your settings slightly and voila -- it completed the call. This surprised the heck out of me since I've been trying variations of these settings for months with no luck.

Here are my settings:

Set Dial-In Number: (local #)
Set Dial Prefix: 2122773895
Set Call Waiting Prefix: ,#034*,*99,*
Set Tone/Pulse: Tone
Set 'Phone Avail.' Detection: Off
Set Dial Tone Detection: Off

It doesn't connect every single time, but it connects the majority of the time. Hope someone finds this helpful.


----------



## melchioe

Hey, I just went from 0% success in DTV over vonage since April 2005, to 100% after doing two things, one FREE, and one costing $40.00 (note: since april, I have tried so many # codes, call-waiting prefixes, area codes, and such that my wife was ready to slap me. I was addicted to the codes, man I haunted the lists, and tried new ones every day, and new combos too.)

$40  went to compusa and got a WRTP54G to replace the PAP2 and WRT54G  after rebates, total coast is $40, plus I can take the PAP2 with me now to remote locations, and have internet phone when I travel to Europe or Mexico. This one brought my successful call rate from 0% to about 70% (and gave me a nice nite-light in the living room  those blue indicator lights are bright, man. Plus, its much neater there now that I only have one box.)

Free: swapping my cable modem from the old DOCSIS 1.1 Motorola 4200 to a newer DOCSIS 2.0 modem  Time Warner just swapped it  it told them it dropped connections occaisionally. This brought my success rate from about 70% to %100 ( I never tried this with my old PAP2 and WRT54G combination, but I suspect it would have given me pretty good results).

Reasoning:
Latency and packet loss are our enemies. There is a huge difference between data over analof lines and over digital. On an old POTS line (Plain Old Telephone Service), it could get pretty noisy, but since the connection was always open once established, there was virtually NO latency. On my data connection, I was running an average of 120ms delay, up to 1200ms. Fine for modern packet-oriented data connections that automatically resend dropped packets, and can re-order packets that arrive out of order, but traditional modems expect all packets to arrive in order, and that they will not be delayed in getting there. Modern packet communications are much more fault-tolerant when considered as a whole system, but when you put analog modems over a digital connection, odd things can happen if there is latency or packet loss.

DOCSIS 2.0 has much greater capability in both upstream and downstream dataflow - the pipline is much bigger. The WRTP54G has the Qos built in, so the Vonage traffic gets higher priority (I had it set for high priority in the WRT54G, but it never seemed to make a difference.)

The two things I did above were designed to minimize latency, but I also see an improvement in my packet loss as well.

YMMV, but I firmly believe that what we need to do to fix this is minimize latency and packet loss. All of the codes, slowing down modems, etc., are designed to make the analog modem system more tolerant.


----------



## thedish

I have Verizon VOIP (aka Voicewing) and Directv DVR model Hughes SD-DVR40.

My computer is located about 50' from the DVR. I can't get closer. 

I have tried almost everything to be able to make a call, including various codes (not a techie here) found on the internet.

I last used a 50' phone cable to connect the telephone adaptor to the DVR, and got an error message of 'call failed' or 'line busy'. 

HELP! Do I need to buy a modem? Upgrade? What can I do?

Thanks for any assistance,
Dish


----------



## restart88

thedish said:


> I have Verizon VOIP (aka Voicewing) and Directv DVR model Hughes SD-DVR40.
> 
> My computer is located about 50' from the DVR. I can't get closer.
> 
> I have tried almost everything to be able to make a call, including various codes (not a techie here) found on the internet.
> 
> I last used a 50' phone cable to connect the telephone adaptor to the DVR, and got an error message of 'call failed' or 'line busy'.
> 
> HELP! Do I need to buy a modem? Upgrade? What can I do?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance,
> Dish


How does your computer figure into this? You need a phoneline. DTivo cannot easily connect via direct broadband, though some claim it can with additional hardware. The DVR seems to be looking for a dialtone. I have no problem using Vonage as my phoneline, but I suppose Voicewing might be different.

Double check your dialing settings in the DTivo menu. Try playing around with them, especially call waiting settings.


----------



## thedish

_How does your computer figure into this? You need a phoneline. DTivo cannot easily connect via direct broadband, though some claim it can with additional hardware. The DVR seems to be looking for a dialtone. I have no problem using Vonage as my phoneline, but I suppose Voicewing might be different.

Double check your dialing settings in the DTivo menu. Try playing around with them, especially call waiting settings._

don't you need a broadband connection to get vonage? i have dsl for my computer internet. i don't have cable modem or cable tv. and i'm not a techie, so i don't think i'll have much luck playing with the settings.


----------



## thedish

ALSO--could the LONG phone cord be the reason i can't connect??

dish


----------



## super dave

thedish said:


> ALSO--could the LONG phone cord be the reason i can't connect??
> 
> dish


I don't think the length of the cord could have that much effect on it. The jack I use is easily over 50' from the Vonage adaptor. One of your settings is putting the VOIP line into a busy signal.


----------



## Knight3131

Hello Everyone,


Hopefully someone will be able to help me. 


I have HR10-250 and I have optimum voice (cablevision's phone service).

I connected a south bell wireless jack since the phone is far away and running cables will only cause problems. 


According to one personell at cablevision DVR doesnt work with their phone service but at first they told me it did. They told me I need to change something in the DVR to 14.4 kbps. I dont know how to do that. 

Has anyone been able to set it up with optimum voice with cablevision or time warner cable.


Thanks


PS just spoke DTV and they dont know what they are doing. The last person i spoke with told me they activated the access card for a HD receiver not a HD DVR. I spoke to 4 different people and no one notice this after speaking them that someone made a mistake.


----------



## PHijduk

Knight3131 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Hopefully someone will be able to help me.
> 
> I have HR10-250 and I have optimum voice (cablevision's phone service).
> 
> I connected a south bell wireless jack since the phone is far away and running cables will only cause problems.
> 
> According to one personell at cablevision DVR doesnt work with their phone service but at first they told me it did. They told me I need to change something in the DVR to 14.4 kbps. I dont know how to do that.
> 
> Has anyone been able to set it up with optimum voice with cablevision or time warner cable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS just spoke DTV and they dont know what they are doing. The last person i spoke with told me they activated the access card for a HD receiver not a HD DVR. I spoke to 4 different people and no one notice this after speaking them that someone made a mistake.


_Just a note my success is from is using Vonage...but the commands down below slow down your internal modems speed on the DirecTV unit...the phone numbers are DirecTV/TiVo based so give them a shot as well._

If you check out the prior Post from Devlin85 he found this information out from Tivo Support



Devlin85 said:


> According to Tivo ,#034 will turn down the connection speed to 28.8 kb/s on any TiVo (also DirecTiVo) (,#064 in some cases)


You may want to try this command and/or call Tivo (since the HD unit is TiVo based) directly to see if can be slowed down even further to 14.4kbps.

I ended up using a combination between posts from Devlin85 and Chilli_Dog and this is what my configuration looks like and works at:

Set Dial-In Number: (local #)
Set Dial Prefix: 2129203005
Set Call Waiting Prefix: ,#064,*99,
Set Tone/Pulse: Tone
Set 'Phone Avail.' Detection: Off
Set Dial Tone Detection: Off

Other known working numbers are 212-277-3895 and 212-271-7103.

In addition to the above I did install a DSL Filter on the line (mentioned early on in this thread as an option) since I had one laying around from my last house (cable now :up: ). In addition I moved the quality setting all the way up to high. I am going to slowley move this down until I start getting failures and then leave at the lowest possible that works.


----------



## oldguy

super dave said:


> I don't think the length of the cord could have that much effect on it. The jack I use is easily over 50' from the Vonage adaptor. One of your settings is putting the VOIP line into a busy signal.


The *99 code cause some Vonage adapters (such as the MOTO 2442) to get a busy signal.
I just did extensive tests with both my HR10-250's and the following works for me:
dial prefix 2122773895
call wait prefix ,#034


----------



## realcouple

There is a lot of great information here! Unfortunately I am not sure it will help me in my situation. I have a Directv DVR R10 tivo unit. My Broadband Connection Is a Hughes Net DW7000 Satelite set up. As of this moment I don't have VOIP but I would love to have it If I knew it would work with my set up. Saying goodbye to my phone company would save me around $50.00 a month. According to Hughes net VOIP might work but with a slight delay. Is there anyone out there familiar with such a setup that combines VOIP, Directv Tivo, and a Sat. broadband connection?


----------



## Kash76

Saves me about $40 a month


----------



## PHijduk

realcouple said:


> There is a lot of great information here! Unfortunately I am not sure it will help me in my situation. I have a Directv DVR R10 tivo unit. My Broadband Connection Is a Hughes Net DW7000 Satelite set up. As of this moment I don't have VOIP but I would love to have it If I knew it would work with my set up. Saying goodbye to my phone company would save me around $50.00 a month. According to Hughes net VOIP might work but with a slight delay. Is there anyone out there familiar with such a setup that combines VOIP, Directv Tivo, and a Sat. broadband connection?


I am not sure about any VoIP company other than Vonage, since it is the one I use, (over cable) but you have a 30 day trial that comes with it. You may want to call them directly and see what they have to say? If you do attempt the 30 day trial, ask first if you get the set up fee returned should you cancel before the trial is up. other wise the set up is close to $25. And should you decide to port your home number over to can it be reveresed should you cancel.

I did pull this statement off the ASK Vonage site



> Does Vonage service work with my DSL Satellite Internet connection?
> 
> Yes, our service generally works with DSL Satellite Internet connections or any Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet (PPPoE) device (i.e., your home router). DSL requires Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet (PPPoE) authentication ("username & password") to access the Internet so you will have to configure your Vonageadapter or home router for this service.
> 
> There may be some latency inherent on a satellite connection or line of sight issues that could affect audio quality when making calls through the Vonage service. Our calls require 90 kbps of consistent upload/download speed to make and receive calls through the Vonagenetwork.


Just remember you will have to adjust your DTiVo settings until it connects should you decide to go with Vonage or any other VoIP.


----------



## luder

mjh said:


> I've managed to get this working... sorta... and I wanted to tell people my experience with it, and maybe see if anyone has any advice.
> 
> I have an HDVR2, so my only solution is to use the external modem as described. I bought a one from ebay (28.8 US Robotics FAX modem). Tested the modem on a PC first. It worked just fine. I built the 1/8" headphone to DB25 cable that he described, basically exactly the same as he described. I happened to have a RJ45 to DB25 dongle. I wired it exactly as described, carefully noting which DB25 pins mapped to which RJ45 pins. I cut off 4 of the unused pins inside the DB25 dongle, stripped the ends and wrapped them together to make the cross connects on pins 4&5 and 6&20. I took an unused CAT5 cable and cut off about 12" on one end. I then took the wires on the CAT5 cable that were associated with the DB25 pins 2, 3, & 7 and stripped them.
> 
> At first I used an old pair of headphones as RedGrey did. But for some reason I couldn't get this to work. The headphones worked before I cut off the end, but as soon as I did, I'd lose continuity. The headphone cables, as one would expect, had a signal and a ground cable within them. The problem seemed to be that they were in too close proximity to each other and when I cut the cable it was just way too easy for them to contact each other. So I went to RatShack and bought one of their unwired connectors. I made sure to get the Rat Shack folks carefully point out to me which of the three leads on these things were tip, ring and base. I then soldered my stripped cat5 wires to each of those ends, and Voila. The DTiVo was able to make as many successful test calls as I wanted.
> 
> But! That's not the end of the story.
> 
> Right now it appears that my DTiVo is trying to download 3.1.1b upgrade. And this is a problem. When I use vonage, I occasionally get echos on the line. The modem does NOT like that. It starts to download, and then invariably, the RX light will eventually stop blinking. Then eventually, the modem will hangup the phone (probably initiated from the other end) and then eventually the DTiVo will give a status of "Failed. Call interrupted". Sometimes I can get the download to go for 40 minutes. Other times it will only go for 5 mins. But it always ends exactly the same way.
> 
> The end result of this is that, even though I'm able to complete a successful test call, because I haven't completed a successful "daily call" I'm still getting the NAG screens saying that I haven't succesfully completed a call since the ice age. (That's a slight embellishment on my part.)
> 
> I'm thinking of taking my tivo over to a friend's house with a regular phone line and using it just to complete the download. I think once I get past the download it won't be that big of a deal. But it would seem that Vonage does not have good enough sound quality for a 28.8 modem to download a DTiVo software update. I'm sure that it's good enough for much shorter calls.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying to force the modem to a slower speed to see if I can get it to work. Any other ideas as to what I might try?
> 
> The other question I have is will I eventually download the entire update piece by piece, or does the entire software update have to come through in a single phone call?
> 
> _Edit: Added NAG screen info_


Hey i think i know why it didnt do well, just b/c i had a experiance this once.. One time when my vacum sucked up the wires of my $80 dj headsets and i had to fix the wire.. There are two ways to prep the wire inorder to have a headset wire have a conituity you can connect it to a circuit board or wires with soldier if you play with soldier buy some rosin it makes the job 10x eaiser.. I used a solider gun (i used 100-1000w) and burn away the clear coat on the wire then dip the wire in soldier rosin and put soldier on it and your done.. Or you can do the getto way and use a razor and scratch the clear coat .. the key is to get the clear coat off the wires to have conituity hopes this helps your project...

I personally use Sunrocket for my voip and ,#034 works great !!!


----------



## restart88

scottt said:


> I wouldn't even think of trying VoIP with Sat broadband, especially if it only saves you $5.00 a month.


I do not understand that at all.

I'm on Vonage's 500 minute plan and it costs me like $15 a month, plus I have a virtual number that family can call to avoid toll charges and that's $5.

Verizon keeps trying to lure me back but can't even come close. Like $40 - $60 for comparable service and I'd still lose some features like email notification of calls and simultaneous ringing of my home & cell.

Now DSL would be a lot cheaper, but since I'm too far down the line I can't get DSL. But for me I wouldn't think of NOT having Vonage. My sat receivers don't mind one bit, nor does Tivo. Of course the broadband connection is much better for Tivo. 

---------------------------------
Oops. "Sat broadband"

Sorry, yea you're probably right about that. Guess I'm not quite awake yet.


----------



## tbeckner

FYI.

I have Vonage and use the Motorola VT2442 ATA. I had to do a Clear and Delete after one of the DirecTiVos (HDVR2) encountered a hardware error, which forced me to do a Guided Setup and phone connections. I used the VT2442, and it connected two calls out of four and finished the Guided Setup. 

So, it appears that the VT2442 works 50% of the time with ZERO changes (one call was an 800 number and other call was local number, and each failed once).


----------



## scottt

restart88 said:


> I do not understand that at all.
> 
> I'm on Vonage's 500 minute plan and it costs me like $15 a month, plus I have a virtual number that family can call to avoid toll charges and that's $5.
> 
> Verizon keeps trying to lure me back but can't even come close. Like $40 - $60 for comparable service and I'd still lose some features like email notification of calls and simultaneous ringing of my home & cell.
> 
> Now DSL would be a lot cheaper, but since I'm too far down the line I can't get DSL. But for me I wouldn't think of NOT having Vonage. My sat receivers don't mind one bit, nor does Tivo. Of course the broadband connection is much better for Tivo.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Oops. "Sat broadband"
> 
> Sorry, yea you're probably right about that. Guess I'm not quite awake yet.


I mis-read the original post that I responded to. He mentioned a $50.00 a month savings, I read that as $5.00.

I've had Vonage for almost two years now. I love the savings.


----------



## restart88

What kills me about the Bells is they unoffically support bill cramming. At mom's, twice in 3 months they added roughly $15 in 3rd party charges that she never requested and they wanted her to contact the party and have_ them_ remove it claiming they (SBC/ ATT) were "not allowed" to remove the charge. I raised cain over it and they removed the 1st one and assured me they put blocks on her account so it would never happen again. Yet 3 months later they did it again - same company, different supposed service. Again I raised cain and eventually they removed it too. But who needs the grief? They wouldn't remove these charges until I contacted every regulatory agency I could think of.

Why? you may ask, would a Bell be so resistant to removing such charges? Because they rake in a lot of money from such erroneous billings just for collecting your money to pay these scum bags. And according to my internet search of the biller it appears to have actually been related to Sprint!

Then 2 months ago my sister accepted a LOCAL collect call lasting about 8 minutes from a payphone. They charged over $15! 

I could add more examples but there's no escaping the fact that with Vonage you are MUCH safer from phone billing scams. :up:


----------



## Noumenon

PHijduk said:


> _Just a note my success is from is using Vonage...but the commands down below slow down your internal modems speed on the DirecTV unit...the phone numbers are DirecTV/TiVo based so give them a shot as well._
> 
> If you check out the prior Post from Devlin85 he found this information out from Tivo Support
> 
> You may want to try this command and/or call Tivo (since the HD unit is TiVo based) directly to see if can be slowed down even further to 14.4kbps.
> 
> I ended up using a combination between posts from Devlin85 and Chilli_Dog and this is what my configuration looks like and works at:
> 
> Set Dial-In Number: (local #)
> Set Dial Prefix: 2129203005
> Set Call Waiting Prefix: ,#064,*99,
> Set Tone/Pulse: Tone
> Set 'Phone Avail.' Detection: Off
> Set Dial Tone Detection: Off
> 
> Other known working numbers are 212-277-3895 and 212-271-7103.
> 
> In addition to the above I did install a DSL Filter on the line (mentioned early on in this thread as an option) since I had one laying around from my last house (cable now :up: ). In addition I moved the quality setting all the way up to high. I am going to slowley move this down until I start getting failures and then leave at the lowest possible that works.


I used this setup with an HDVR2 as well and it got stuck at the "connecting" step while "Negotiating". It fails the same way with other setups.


----------



## XMan__007

My adapter feeds the whole house through it's POTS wiring system, which isn't the best cabling, and distance is an issue as the Tivo by my ATA device works much better then the other two for connecting successfully. The furthest on in the chain gives me more problems however I know have it working pretty well. I have actively 4 devices, 3 Tivo's and 1 5.8GHz two handset phones, on my REN 3 adapter and can easily drive a fifth phone, old princess line or more.

Here is what works for me....



Code:


Tivo with VoIP Service
======================

System Equipment:
-----------------
Comcast Broadband Service
Motorola Surfboard SB4200 Cable Modem
D-Link DIR-655 Gateway WiFi Router
Broadband Telephony Systems (BBTelSys)
PAP2T-NA (ATA adapter)


TIVO SETTINGS:
--------------          Series2           Series2           Series1
Manufacture             Hughes            Philips           Sony
IRD Model               HR10-250          DSR7000/17        SAT-T60
Software Version        6.3e-01-2-367     6.3e-01-2-101     3.5c-01-1-011

Dial-In Number          [(612) 630-5365]  [(612) 630-5365]  612-630-0770
Dial Prefix             [*99,]            [*99,#019,]       *99,
Call Waiting Prefix     [*70,]            [*70]             *70,
Tone/Pulse Dialing      [Tone]            [Tone]            Tone
Availability Detection  [Off]             [Off]             Off
Dial Tone Detection     [Off]             [Off]             Off




Code:


Command & Feature Descriptions:
------------------------------
*70,   Disable Call Waiting
*99,   Sets ATA adapter Bandwidth Saver to High
       * Use if you have one of these adapters:
         Linksys RT31P2
                 WRT54GP2
                 PAP2
       * These adapters automatically select Bandwidth Saver to High:
         Cisco   ATA-186
         Linksys RTP300
                 WRTP54G
         Uniden  UIP1869V
#019   Sets Tivo's modem to 19,200bps

Dial Tone Detection - Most VoIP providers supply VoiceMail in this case you must turn this feature OFF in order for Tivo to work.

Dial-In Number - You may want to select a major city for your phone numbers and you'll have to play with different numbers to find the one that works best. Even when you find a good number it probably won't work all the time but should still do the job. If you notice above my area code is not the same as the number I'm using to connect to Tivo service so the area is used to dial out.

Dial Prefix - Use this to setup your Tivo and ATA adapter prior to dialing out.

QoS - If your router has QoS make sure to set it up for your ATA adapter giving it preference for the proper ports with UDP protocol. This is also important for echos and choppy sound when using your phone.

Here is a good site for some general problems with VoIP; 
http://www.voipfrustration.com/


----------



## cyclonecj

I have been having trouble with my Vonage connection using a Linksys WRTP54G and a DirecTivo Phillips DSR708. Finally got it working so I thought I'd post to help anyone else that's having the same issue.

Here's my Phone Settings:
Dial-In Number: 651-239-1400 (I'm in St. Paul, MN)
Dial Prefix: 7189875137
Call Waiting Prefix: *70,#064,*99,
Tone/Pulse: Tone
Availability: Off
Dial Tone: Off

I had previously been using a 212 number but it just stopped connecting. Anyways, hope this helps someone.


----------



## Ebbhead

I have a Series 1 Tivo and VOIP (mstar/Utopia). I have had VOIP for 2 years and did not even know there was a problem with Tivo/Voip until a few days ago when Tivo began telling me a daily call was required. Tivo had been making successful daily calls for close to two years on my VOIP service without any special tricks on my part. Now I need some help getting my Tivo to work again.

Here are my modem settings:
ACTIVE PROFILE:
B1 E1 L0 M1 N1 Q0 T V1 W0 X4 Y0 &C1 &D0 &G0 &J0 &K0 &Q5 &R1 &S0 &T5 &X0 &Y0
S00:000 S01:000 S02:043 S03:013 S04:010 S05:008 S06:002 S07:050 S08:002 S09:006 S10:014 S11:095 S12:050 S18:000 S25:005 S26:001 S36:007 S37:012 S38:020 S46:138 S48:007 S95:000

STORED PROFILE 0:
B1 E1 L0 M1 N1 Q0 T V1 W0 X4 Y0 &C1 &D0 &G0 &J0 &K0 &Q5 &R1 &S0 &T5 &X0
S00:000 S02:043 S06:002 S07:050 S08:002 S09:006 S10:014 S11:095 S12:050 S18:000 S36:007 S37:012 S40:104 S41:195 S46:138 S95:000

[STORED PROFILE 1 omitted. It's identical to STORED PROFILE 0]

I am able to dial and connect through the external modem, but negotiation always fails. I have tried dialing prefixes ,#396 ,#319 and ,#334 without success. I am using the serial cable that came with my Tivo to connect the Tivo to the modem.

I have a dsl filter and have tried various permutations of using that with the internal modem and the external modem.

When I call customer support for my VOIP service they don't know what I'm talking about when I ask about "packetization rate" so it appears I can't get them to change that for me.

I would appreciate a solution. Can anyone verify that my modem settings are right/wrong? Any other suggestions that are specific to Series 1 that may be beneficial?


----------



## jmbeam

What do I lose my not dialing in everyday? I have not dialed in for almost 3 years. Would dialing in give me a better picture etc? Do they perform the updates over the dish instead of by telephone? I have two HD Direct Tv Tivo's with Vonage. Is their a simple way to connect these by wire or wireless?

It stinks but I only receive about 7 channels that are in HD. I am told that I need the new boxes to receive Mpeg 4 and all the HD channels. However this leaves me without Tivo and requires me to sign up for two years. They are willing to provide the equipment for only the shipping fee. I forgot to ask if I own them or not. I am hesitant because I love Tivo plus Direct Tivo has screwed me a few times. The only reason I stayed was due to NFL football. However I will nener again sign up for it. They bleed you dry. For the first 3 years I received the games in HD. This year I had to pay an extra $100. No way. I also cant receive HD locals either. The only HD games I get are with ESPN and the NFL network. I paid for the oTA equipment but they never spent much time in attempting to get me coverage. Oh what to do.......


----------



## stevel

Dialing in is not required at all, after the first time. If you don't call in, you'll get a daily nag message after 30 days or so and won't get new versions installed. (The updates come over the sat but the command to install comes over the phone.)

If you get new equipment from DirecTV it will be a lease.


----------



## EricStratton

I just got a used Sony SAT T-60 and I just thought I'd add what worked for me in case it'll help anyone out. I was able to make a call out simply using XMan__007's settings (except my dial-in number was different, of course):

Dial Prefix = *99,
Call Waiting Prefix = *70, 

This was a whole lot easier than when I set it up for my Samsung SIR-S4120R.

ES


----------



## upperq

u can use HDVR2by doing all these things

This is more complex because the modem in the HDVR2 does not support the ,#019 prefix so you cannot slow it down below 56k. To make it work consistantly, you will need to use an external modem and a custom cable.

I picked up a 28.8 modem on e-bay for about $10.

To connect to the modem you will need to use the serial port on the back of the DirecTiVo - it looks like a headphone jack. You can use the "TiVo Serial Cable" and a DB9 to DB25 adapter for this, but I don't recommend it because this will require you to pre-program your modem using a computer in order to get it to work. I prefer to make a custom cable and use 2 cross connects to force the modem into the proper mode. The wiring chart is attached.

To make my cable, I cut and stipped the cord from an old pair of headphones and crimped on an RJ45 connector using the first 3 pins on the RJ45. Then I picked up an RJ45 to DB25 adapter and did my custom pinouts, including the cross-connects. I found this to be easier than trying to wire the stereo plug directly to the DB25.

Connect the serial port to the modem, and the modem to the phone jack. Then go into:

DirecTV Central > Messages & Setup > Recorder and Phone Setup > Phone Connection > Change Dialing Options

Set the Dial Prefix to ",#319" without the quotes. This tells the reciver to use the external modem.

Make a test call..... occasionall the call will fail for me, but it works about 9 times out of 10.

___________
anime


----------



## Yogibear

Hello I am new here, I own a Direct tv/Tivo, had it for a couple years now. My Tivo is:
Network-Hughes network systems
platform-series2
Modal-sd-dvr40
Software-6.4a

Bought Vonage in late July and hooked it up early August. Since then my Dvr hasn't connected to Tivo's service for updates. I think it can't get through the Vonage V-Portal. I don't know what to do?

I also found that I can buy a TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter so I can use my wireless internet instead the phone line.
https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories.do?WT.srch=1


----------



## ForrestB

Yogibear,

See Stevel's response above - DirecTivo's don't need to be connected to a phone except for activating software updates. Based on past experience - typically DirecTV goes several YEARS between software updates.


----------



## Dkerr24

Yogibear said:


> Hello I am new here, I own a Direct tv/Tivo, had it for a couple years now. My Tivo is:
> Network-Hughes network systems
> platform-series2
> Modal-sd-dvr40
> Software-6.4a
> 
> Bought Vonage in late July and hooked it up early August. Since then my Dvr hasn't connected to Tivo's service for updates. I think it can't get through the Vonage V-Portal. I don't know what to do?
> 
> I also found that I can buy a TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter so I can use my wireless internet instead the phone line.
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories.do?WT.srch=1


Yogi... that Tivo Wireless G device only works with standalone Tivo units. Won't work with a Directv receiver with Tivo unit (Series 2).


----------



## Dkerr24

upperq said:


> u can use HDVR2by doing all these things
> 
> This is more complex because the modem in the HDVR2 does not support the ,#019 prefix so you cannot slow it down below 56k. To make it work consistantly, you will need to use an external modem and a custom cable.
> 
> I picked up a 28.8 modem on e-bay for about $10.
> 
> To connect to the modem you will need to use the serial port on the back of the DirecTiVo - it looks like a headphone jack. You can use the "TiVo Serial Cable" and a DB9 to DB25 adapter for this, but I don't recommend it because this will require you to pre-program your modem using a computer in order to get it to work. I prefer to make a custom cable and use 2 cross connects to force the modem into the proper mode. The wiring chart is attached.
> 
> To make my cable, I cut and stipped the cord from an old pair of headphones and crimped on an RJ45 connector using the first 3 pins on the RJ45. Then I picked up an RJ45 to DB25 adapter and did my custom pinouts, including the cross-connects. I found this to be easier than trying to wire the stereo plug directly to the DB25.
> 
> Connect the serial port to the modem, and the modem to the phone jack. Then go into:
> 
> DirecTV Central > Messages & Setup > Recorder and Phone Setup > Phone Connection > Change Dialing Options
> 
> Set the Dial Prefix to ",#319" without the quotes. This tells the reciver to use the external modem.
> 
> Make a test call..... occasionall the call will fail for me, but it works about 9 times out of 10.
> 
> ___________
> anime


Jeez... that was a lot of work for something completely unnecessary.


----------



## Yogibear

well before I got a email telling me about a reply I call direct tv and they told me get a dsl defuser to slow the connection down. But now I guess I don't need the phone line after all


----------



## Yogibear

Can I ask once again what does the phone line does beside ordering shows and movies.


----------



## ForrestB

Yogibear said:


> Can I ask once again what does the phone line does beside ordering shows and movies.


Besides ordering shows and movies, the phone line is also used to activate new Tivo software versions that have been downloaded over the satellite. This happens every few years.

Movies and shows can also be ordered thru DirecTV's website (no phone line required).


----------



## Yogibear

ForrestB said:


> Besides ordering shows and movies, the phone line is also used to activate new Tivo software versions that have been downloaded over the satellite. This happens every few years.
> 
> Movies and shows can also be ordered thru DirecTV's website (no phone line required).


Ok then let me ask you can this Tivo software be activated without the phone once downloaded.


----------



## Dkerr24

Yogibear said:


> Ok then let me ask you can this Tivo software be activated without the phone once downloaded.


Nope. It needs the phone call to begin the installation.


----------



## Yogibear

then that would be a problem with vonage the next time I get an update. Hope vonage can fix this problem before then.


----------



## ForrestB

Yogibear said:


> then that would be a problem with vonage the next time I get an update. Hope vonage can fix this problem before then.


I'll quote myself "Based on past experience - typically DirecTV goes several YEARS between software updates".

Please check back in 2010 when this may be a real problem.


----------



## jrs.reign

To affix to the modem you will charge to use the consecutive anchorage on the aback of the DirecTiVo - it looks like a headphone jack. You can use the "TiVo Consecutive Cable" and a DB9 to DB25 adapter for this, but I don't acclaim it because this will crave you to pre-program your modem application a computer in adjustment to get it to work. I adopt to accomplish a custom cable and use 2 cantankerous connects to force the modem into the able mode. The base blueprint is attached.

To accomplish my cable, I cut and stipped the bond from an old brace of headphones and coiled on an RJ45 adapter application the aboriginal 3 pins on the RJ45. Then I best up an RJ45 to DB25 adapter and did my custom pinouts, including the cross-connects. I begin this to be easier than aggravating to wire the stereo bung anon to the DB25.

________________
ip pbx


----------



## inkymycat

Hello 

I have been doing massive research with not much luck. I currently have a AT&T lan Line as well as AT&T DSL. I am happy with the service but tired of AT&T and the long wait times when I do have problems. Seems line every 6 months or less they are going up. I hardly use my lan line to make calls. If I need to make calls I have a Magic Jack or my parents Vonage.

My plans are to get rid of my AT&T phone line and DSL Service. I will be going back to Comcast for a while. At least Comcast doesn't have long hold times where I'm at like AT&T does. OKay my parents Vonage is currently on my DSL Inernet (I get comcast 8meg connect next week). I would like to use my parents Vonage to make my daily calls for my Directv R10 Series 2 receiver.

Directv tells me that I need to have my phone line to download my programming updates. Tivo tells me that directv can send all my updates though my dish. Directv says they can't do this. I do not buy Pay PerView movies via Directv or have any sports channels I subscribe to. So is directv giving me a line of bull when they tell me I need to have a lan line hooked up to my tivo unit. My software on my tivo is 6.4a-0-2-521.

I have read the original post but seeing as this is 2009 is it any different now. I want to work with what I have and don't want to update my Directv tivo unit.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## PHijduk

Without your phone you will get your program guide information via the satellite.

Without your phone line you will get notices that your receiver has not called in...no biggie!

Without your phone line you cannot order PayPerView via the remote...you will need to call in.


----------



## inkymycat

I wonder why Directv cant tell you this. I dont care about PPV nor do I use it. I did find some information on Weakness.com about series 2 receivers not needing to be plugged into a phone line. I will find out tomorrow after noon if everything works.

Thanks again for the fast response.:up:


----------



## goo_nadd

I have a HR10-250
I had to install a new internal HD.
How can I make my initial call to Direct TV via Vonage?

I can use the DVR feature until I make the initial call.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rbtravis

Only if you wrote down the phone numbers before you changed the drive, alongwith the rest of the phone settings.


----------



## pixelpusher220

This thread finally got my situation fixed.

Series 1 Philips DirecTivo DSR6000 (I think)
Vonage old adapter, no lcd just a led light for connection.

Everything was working just fine until around a month ago (August 2009). Then it stopped connecting.
Old settings were:
Local: 7039950509 (this still is a modem on the other end)
prefix: *99,#034,1

I've changed to:
local: 2122717103
prefix: ,#034,,12122773895

The catch was that in trying to test these settings, it was failing during the hangup process when 'preparing data'; rather frustrating since it obviously connected successfully and completed whatever the test call does. Since with the above settings were dialing, but my original dial in local number was still 703 area code I tried changing my dial in number to a 212 number. After doing that, then the test call went through without a hitch.

My first daily call after making above changes succeeded. wheee


----------



## goo_nadd

rbtravis said:


> Only if you wrote down the phone numbers before you changed the drive, alongwith the rest of the phone settings.


I have the old phone number but there's no way to enter it.
The setup only ask for the the area code. It trys to call in for the list of local numbers.

I wasn't getting consistent dial up before the change. The Vonage just doesn't work.

Can I take the Tivo to a friends house and make the initial call?

I'll have no dish connection. Just a working phone line with video out.
What a pain.


----------



## stevel

Yes, you can take the TiVo to a friend's house. But pay closer attention to what pixelpusher posted. They used the "prefix" to enter the number to dial. Done this way, the number the TiVo thinks it is calling is ignored.


----------



## rbtravis

You don't go into Setup, but to ->messages and settings>settings>change phone settings> dial-in number. Then insert your saved phone number.


----------



## goo_nadd

rbtravis said:


> You don't go into Setup, but to ->messages and settings>settings>change phone settings> dial-in number. Then insert your saved phone number.


Looks like the >change phone settings> are not avalible until the first test call is complete.

I tried all the prefix's with no luck.

I really appreciate the replys.


----------



## Cygnet Boy

XMan__007 said:


> My adapter feeds the whole house through it's POTS wiring system, which isn't the best cabling, and distance is an issue as the Tivo by my ATA device works much better then the other two for connecting successfully. The furthest on in the chain gives me more problems however I know have it working pretty well. I have actively 4 devices, 3 Tivo's and 1 5.8GHz two handset phones, on my REN 3 adapter and can easily drive a fifth phone, old princess line or more.
> 
> Here is what works for me....
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Tivo with VoIP Service
> ======================
> 
> System Equipment:
> -----------------
> Comcast Broadband Service
> Motorola Surfboard SB4200 Cable Modem
> D-Link DIR-655 Gateway WiFi Router
> Broadband Telephony Systems (BBTelSys)
> PAP2T-NA (ATA adapter)
> 
> 
> TIVO SETTINGS:
> --------------          Series2           Series2           Series1
> Manufacture             Hughes            Philips           Sony
> IRD Model               HR10-250          DSR7000/17        SAT-T60
> Software Version        6.3e-01-2-367     6.3e-01-2-101     3.5c-01-1-011
> 
> Dial-In Number          [(612) 630-5365]  [(612) 630-5365]  612-630-0770
> Dial Prefix             [*99,]            [*99,#019,]       *99,
> Call Waiting Prefix     [*70,]            [*70]             *70,
> Tone/Pulse Dialing      [Tone]            [Tone]            Tone
> Availability Detection  [Off]             [Off]             Off
> Dial Tone Detection     [Off]             [Off]             Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Command & Feature Descriptions:
> ------------------------------
> *70,   Disable Call Waiting
> *99,   Sets ATA adapter Bandwidth Saver to High
> * Use if you have one of these adapters:
> Linksys RT31P2
> WRT54GP2
> PAP2
> * These adapters automatically select Bandwidth Saver to High:
> Cisco   ATA-186
> Linksys RTP300
> WRTP54G
> Uniden  UIP1869V
> #019   Sets Tivo's modem to 19,200bps
> 
> Dial Tone Detection - Most VoIP providers supply VoiceMail in this case you must turn this feature OFF in order for Tivo to work.
> 
> Dial-In Number - You may want to select a major city for your phone numbers and you'll have to play with different numbers to find the one that works best. Even when you find a good number it probably won't work all the time but should still do the job. If you notice above my area code is not the same as the number I'm using to connect to Tivo service so the area is used to dial out.
> 
> Dial Prefix - Use this to setup your Tivo and ATA adapter prior to dialing out.
> 
> QoS - If your router has QoS make sure to set it up for your ATA adapter giving it preference for the proper ports with UDP protocol. This is also important for echos and choppy sound when using your phone.
> 
> Here is a good site for some general problems with VoIP;
> http://www.voipfrustration.com/


Thanks so much, XMan__007...

My adapter also feeds the whole house through it's POTS wiring system, which I agree isn't the best cabling. However, distance does not seem to be an issue for me, since my condo only has ONE outlet. I have actively 4 devices, 1 Tivo, 2x HR23/700, and 1 5.8GHz 4 handset phones that are all wired on a 150' length of phone cable (which runs all the way up to my wireless phone system on the second floor. The Vonage device is not directly connected to my WiMax or my WiFi Router, it's actually connected to a Cisco switch on the first floor, so there's another 100' run of Cat6e Cabling coming back down. I haven't noticed any issues with the length of either wires, even when I'm downloading a movie from On-Demand, using any of 6 PC's or the constantly running server, the phone sounds just great, and it even allows data calls. 

But, after many attempts, I was able to make it work for me!!!  :up: Anyone in Atlanta, GA might want to try this, as I was amazed after trying since I got the device to get it to work. Thanks for the template.

Here's how I did it, and which services I use:

My Internet Service is Clear WiMax, which gives me about 9 MBps D/L and 1.5 MBps U/L, I live less than a mile away from the WiMax tower. Clear offers it's own Phone Service (uses Linksys VOIP Router for $15.00 @ BBuy), it's $20 per month, but I prefer Vonage (60 Countries FREE!), Router was FREE (called the 800 #) and far more control over VOIP.

1. Call VONAGE (800-VONAGE HELP) and tell them that you are going to use a fax machine on your primary line, and that your fax machine when sending keeps failing half way through often, and they can set your vonage box to accommodate you. I told them that I found a link on http://www.vonage-forum.com/. This is VERY IMPORTANT (it didn't work before doing this).

I feel that I should say that I did try to get a connection to the NYC (Manhattan North) numbers (212-920-3005, 212-277-3895 and 212-271-7103) *but they did not work* at all with the settings below. The TiVo displayed an error 07 after I attempted each call). I still have my landline (until the 19th of Jan) and was able to force a call to the 800 number for local 212 access numbers, to no avail. I switched back to the 678 Area Code, which, like all of Atlanta is local. At the next attempt, it connected, then I did a daily call. Both worked flawlessly. I have done 10 daily calls and each time the call went through.

Also, if anyone can help, I tried to include the CW (*70) in both prefix strings, but the call just would not go through (unable to connect error), but when I removed it, it worked perfectly. It usually updates between 3 and 5 am, so it'd be pretty rare that the D*Tivo would interrupt a call. However, I would sure appreciate any suggestions to get past that particular problem.

My setup is as follows:



Code:


Tivo with VoIP Service
======================

System Equipment:
-----------------
Clear WiMax Broadband Service [URL="http://www.clear.com"]http://www.clear.com[/URL]
Motorola CPEi 150 WiMax Gateway (9M d/l, 1.5M u/l)
Linksys (Cisco) WRT54G-TM Router w/ DDWRT Firmware v24-SP2 (7/21/09) mega
Vonage V-Portal 1-Port Router

TIVO SETTINGS:
--------------           Series2         
Manufacture              Philips            
IRD Model                DSR708/17        
Software Version         6.4a-01-2-101
Media:                   ATA-133 750GB HDD (700+ Hrs. SD)

Dial-In Number           [(678) 951-0203]  
Dial Prefix              [,#019]       
Call Waiting Prefix      [*99,]
Tone/Pulse Dialing       [Tone]
Availability Detection   [Off]
Dial Tone Detection      [Off]


----------



## Reinere

I have a DIRECTV DVR R10 receiver and have been trying to connect and upgrade this receiver for the past 3 days but was unsuccessful. I have PhonePower's VOIP as my phone service. I tried every possible combination of dialing setup codes but they all failed, until I tried Cygnet Boy setup below. I left my dial-in number as is and I used the area code: (678). It worked instantly and flawlessly. Thank you Cygnet Boy.

PS: My receiver wasn't giving me the option to change my dial in number but it gave me the option to change the area code. I'm in NY, so I changed the area code from 212 to 678 and it worked.

Setup:

Dial Prefix: ,#019 
Call Waiting Prefix: *99,
Tone/Pulse Dialing: Tone
Availability Detection: Off
Dial Tone Detection: Off


----------



## D'Ecosse

*HDVR2 - Vonage*

Have tried pretty much all the identified prefixes and 'working' numbers (like the 212's & even some others listed in this thread) yet unable to get a successful negotiation with any combination. Have also ensured the adapter setting is max bandwidth & disabled call waiting in my account settings and using a DSL Filter at the DVR phone input jack.

I took it down to my wife's office the other day and it works fine on land line, just not on the VOIP.

Anyone with _recent_ success in using built-in modem on HDVR2 without reverting to external?

I don't care about daily call-in - just want to get the software updated to 6.4 so I can get my local channels restored.


----------



## D'Ecosse

Decided to try PPP to attempt to get around the HDVR2 to Vonage modem connection issue - had the hardware bits on-hand to make the stereo to DB9 Null Serial cable
(However no serial port on laptop - attempting to use USB Serial adapter)



rtlinux said:


> ...
> 
> Connected my system to my laptop via homemade serial cable and set my dial prefix to ,#211 (tells my t-60 to use 115k over a serial port). Successfully made 10 DAILY calls with no errors!
> 
> Here is the pinout for the serial cable I made....
> Using a db9 female end and a std 1/8" stereo mini plug make the wiring connection as follows. DB9-pin2 = mini plug tip, DB9-pin3 = mini plug center section, DB9-pin5 = mini plug base.
> 
> see attached doc(S) for detail on configuring windows


I followed this pretty much religiously - have double/triple checked every step;
the only difference is I am using a USB-Serial adapter for the Laptop - is that where the problem is?
There is no indication on the new connection that a client is connected when I command the Tivo to dial out ....


----------

